# Glossybox USA! - April & May discussion



## glamourdolleyes (Jan 30, 2012)

I hope that it is ok to start your own thread, I am not sure if there are rules on that.

I have heard that Glossybox is coming to the US, right now, it just says sign up to be notified:

http://glossybox.com/

Does anyone have a date on when that will be available??

I know zadidoll is the queen of these things so I thought I would ask  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 30, 2012)

Glossybox is similar to Birchbox in that they do have a perk system similar to Birchbox. Price should be the about $15 a month US and I base that on the prices of other Glossyboxes.


Â£10 in the UK 
$14.95 in Australia

$15 in Canada

$120 in Hong Kong

R130,00 in South Africa


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jan 30, 2012)

I can't wait for this one. I have seen hauls from people who can get it in other countries and they're always REALLY awesome. I hope they launch soon!!


----------



## o0jeany0o (Jan 31, 2012)

I wonder how different USA products will be versus other countries. I've watched a few UK and Australia Glossybox videos and the different countries seem to have different products.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jan 31, 2012)

I imagine it'd be different since some products and brands are easily accessible in different countries.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jan 31, 2012)

I added my email to the notification list...as if I need another subscription.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pancua (Jan 31, 2012)

I added my email address    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jaimelesmots (Jan 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I added my email address    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Me too. I'm going to be so poor after all these sampling programs... hehe


----------



## Souly (Jan 31, 2012)

Me 2! I added mine

 



> Originally Posted by *jaimelesmots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. I'm going to be so poor after all these sampling programs... hehe


----------



## ahkae (Feb 1, 2012)

I added my e-mail to the list as well. Looking forward to this one.


----------



## ahkae (Feb 4, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/user/GlossyBoxUSA

Just found out they have their own YouTube channel.


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 7, 2012)

I added my email as well. I am thinking about dropping MyGlam as soon as this comes out.


----------



## BE11AVIDA (Feb 7, 2012)

Just added my email as well. Does anyone know when they might be launching?


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 7, 2012)

No idea. They had a blogger even in December so I imagine it can't be too long from now.


----------



## xlinds15x (Feb 8, 2012)

Definitely excited for this one to come to the US!


----------



## Janine Voegt (Feb 9, 2012)

I hope they're starting soon. I signed up a couple of month ago already.


----------



## automaticeyesx (Feb 14, 2012)

Glossbox always seems to send great stuff, I love watching KatieElisabeth's unboxing. Hope we get them in the US soon!


----------



## Claire2012 (Mar 2, 2012)

They are getting ready to launch just checked out there facebook page!

http://www.facebook.com/GlossyBox.com


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 2, 2012)

Oooh how exciting, although that doesn't tell us much about when it will launch. Some of us have been on the waiting list for months ):


----------



## BabyMafalda (Mar 2, 2012)

I am from Europe, and I am really happy that Glossybox is coming to USA!!! Yeahhhh!!!!


----------



## BabyMafalda (Mar 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Claire2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They are getting ready to launch just checked out there facebook page!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/GlossyBox.com



Thank you, Clarie for the update!!!!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 2, 2012)

The other GlossyBox's are AMAZING. I hope they can keep it up for US  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *BabyMafalda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am from Europe, and I am really happy that Glossybox is coming to USA!!! Yeahhhh!!!!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 2, 2012)

Ooooooh signed up to get notified! Exciting!


----------



## ahkae (Mar 2, 2012)

Finally an update! I can't wait!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm really looking forward to this one! But what will I cut to get it? lol.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 2, 2012)

There are a lot of new ones coming out, maybe those will make the decision for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm really looking forward to this one! But what will I cut to get it? lol.


----------



## glamigirl (Mar 2, 2012)

When i spoke with a rep last year they mentioned april as target date. Didnt think it would actually happen since they sounded unsure. So stoked,been waiting 4 months!


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 2, 2012)

Sample Society started taking orders in January with the first box to go out this month (March) so if Glossybox opens subscriptions this month it is doubtful they will have the first month shipped in April. But who knows, they have done this before in multiple countries so they may have it down to a science. 



> Originally Posted by *glamigirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When i spoke with a rep last year they mentioned april as target date. Didnt think it would actually happen since they sounded unsure. So stoked,been waiting 4 months!


----------



## glamigirl (Mar 2, 2012)

Good point^^. Come to think of it, the second time i called in early Jan,the rep said sometime in spring. So hopefully by May?


----------



## calexxia (Mar 2, 2012)

I'll give it a shot, since I will have cancelled one of my BB's by then, and Sindulge isn't playing out well for me, and....well....waiting to see how well MG and Sample Society work out. Of course, since my primary BB is on annual, I don't feel bad about three monthly billings now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'll give it a shot, since I will have cancelled one of my BB's by then, and Sindulge isn't playing out well for me, and....well....waiting to see how well MG and Sample Society work out. Of course, since my primary BB is on annual, I don't feel bad about three monthly billings now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



I feel exactly the same, lol. I think that is why I made bb annual...a good excuse.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## calexxia (Mar 2, 2012)

I did it cuz of the bonus points. But now, I feel ok with it being a "sunk cost" and not a monthly bill.

Yep, I'm the queen of rationalization.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did it cuz of the bonus points. But now, I feel ok with it being a "sunk cost" and not a monthly bill.
> 
> Yep, I'm the queen of rationalization.



lol, unfortunatley I was annual before that bonus code.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm tempted to go annual with beauty army so I'll feel less bad about that one too. Maybe when I get my tax return...


----------



## calexxia (Mar 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> lol, unfortunatley I was annual before that bonus code.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm tempted to go annual with beauty army so I'll feel less bad about that one too. Maybe when I get my tax return...


My only concern with going annual is "What if it starts to suck?" However, yeah, if you space them apart nicely so that they come due at different times, it isn't a dreadful idea to go annual on the ones you truly love....I know it sounds weird, but for me, even if I were to go annual on several of them, it doesn't FEEL as bad to have (for example) four billings of $100 each that space throughout the year as it does to have $40 each month, ya know? (the math might be wrong there, but y'all get what I mean!) Plus, for me, if I'm on an annual, when re-up time comes, it's a lot harder to say, "Oh, well, it's only ten bucks...." since it will be much higher and I have to genuinely evaluate if it's still worth it to me


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My only concern with going annual is "What if it starts to suck?" However, yeah, if you space them apart nicely so that they come due at different times, it isn't a dreadful idea to go annual on the ones you truly love....I know it sounds weird, but for me, even if I were to go annual on several of them, it doesn't FEEL as bad to have (for example) four billings of $100 each that space throughout the year as it does to have $40 each month, ya know? (the math might be wrong there, but y'all get what I mean!) Plus, for me, if I'm on an annual, when re-up time comes, it's a lot harder to say, "Oh, well, it's only ten bucks...." since it will be much higher and I have to genuinely evaluate if it's still worth it to me



You are very good at justification and making me feel better lol.


----------



## calexxia (Mar 2, 2012)

You should hear my justifications/rationalizations when I'm actually shopping for individual items:

"Well, I know I didn't try it on, but I consider it a dollar donation to Goodwill"

"Yeah, I know it skews a little young, but if the color is bad for me, I'll give it to my roommate's daughter"

"I realize they look the same, but see, this one has pink shimmer and this one has GOLD shimmer"

"As soon as I'm done with it, I'll consign it, so really I'm just paying a rental fee"

Yeah....sometimes being a shopaholic ain't purty.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm super excited about this one! (Which am I not excited about!?) I really hope I have some of my subs canceled by then..I don't know if I can keep holding up 7/8 charges a month like this lol. I just have an addiction problem.


----------



## calexxia (Mar 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *eclipsechick08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm super excited about this one! (Which am I not excited about!?) I really hope I have some of my subs canceled by then..I don't know if I can keep holding up 7/8 charges a month like this lol. I just have an addiction problem.



Well, set some parameter on yourself, such as "three months per sub" or something? My thing is if three months go by without at least ONE "WOW" item, I'm chucking it. (Birchbox has had two "WOWs" in three months, so I knew I was sticking to it. Or maybe say "X amount of subs" and rotate them around a bit? OR.....analyze why you keep signing up. If it's just for the thrill of the new, maybe start haunting the freebie blogs and the various contests/giveaways? There are lots of ways to MANAGE the addiction  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Mar 2, 2012)

> Well, set some parameter on yourself, such as "three months per sub" or something? My thing is if three months go by without at least ONE "WOW" item, I'm chucking it. (Birchbox has had two "WOWs" in three months, so I knew I was sticking to it. Or maybe say "X amount of subs" and rotate them around a bit? OR.....analyze why you keep signing up. If it's just for the thrill of the new, maybe start haunting the freebie blogs and the various contests/giveaways? There are lots of ways to MANAGE the addiction  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I just always feel like I'm going to miss out on something amazing if I quit. Platinum Box was easy to let go as was Go Go GF but some of the others are way more difficult. I have slight hopes that some of the new ones with be bad so I can let them go easily. Plus, the thrill of getting things in the mail makes me so happy lol. Beauty Army may be the next to go if they keep having the same samples but then I get this panic about, what if they get in some awesome stuff next month and I miss out? I had canceled Birchbox a few months ago but then had a dream about it so I figured it was a sign and I needed to sign back up, so I did... I just don't know. I think starting in April I'm going to open a new e-mail for school and just use that and go on a no-buy for a few months to sort of mentally cleanse myself. I wonder if this is what alcoholics/drug addicts sort of feel like..lol


----------



## calexxia (Mar 2, 2012)

Yeah, I don't know that I have an option for "I'm afraid I'll miss out on something good"...except for maybe cancelling some of your subs and channeling those funds into buying items that samplers are raving about?

It's never easy, though, is it?


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Mar 2, 2012)

> Yeah, I don't know that I have an option for "I'm afraid I'll miss out on something good"...except for maybe cancelling some of your subs and channeling those funds into buying items that samplers are raving about? It's never easy, though, is it?Â


 Nope, never is. My mom even keeps talking to me about how bad it's getting lol, that's pretty bad. I'll have to pull some strength out of my butt and I'll make it work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks for the ideas/help, I appreciate it.


----------



## calexxia (Mar 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *eclipsechick08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nope, never is. My mom even keeps talking to me about how bad it's getting lol, that's pretty bad. I'll have to pull some strength out of my butt and I'll make it work
> 
> ...


Hey, just lookin' out!


----------



## yoru (Mar 3, 2012)

I introduced it to my friends in Taiwan and realized they have Burberry lipsticks for samples in a February box...... I demand it to be launched in US. ASAP.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 3, 2012)

I changed my BB to annual for that exact reason. Now I don't feel bad about having more boxes because it freed up that one $10 LOL
 



> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'll give it a shot, since I will have cancelled one of my BB's by then, and Sindulge isn't playing out well for me, and....well....waiting to see how well MG and Sample Society work out. Of course, since my primary BB is on annual, I don't feel bad about three monthly billings now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Mar 3, 2012)

Burberry lipsticks?  Ooh, now I want the GlossyBox Taiwan, too!  Seriously, Asia has some pretty great makeup items and it'd be awesome to try totally new things.  I'd have to have my friends who read Chinese explain to me what certain things are for, though, most likely.  That could be a lot of fun.  Yes, I too am addicted.  

Love the rationalizations, btw, Calexxia.  They work for me!



> Originally Posted by *yoru* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I introduced it to my friends in Taiwan and realized they have Burberry lipsticks for samples in a February box...... I demand it to be launched in US. ASAP.


----------



## snllama (Mar 3, 2012)

Did you guys see Glossybox UK teamed up with Harrods! The boxes were amazing!! 

I found two different boxes with different samples. Those samples are HUGE! 

http://beauty-crush.blogspot.com/2012/03/harrods-glossybox.html

http://www.gemsmaquillage.com/2012/03/glossybox-harrods.html


----------



## calexxia (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm all about the rationalizations, cuz I'm a shopaholic to the core.

Another of my favorites is:

"Well, the subscriptions are cheaper than buying a lot of products to just test and see if I like them!" I know we all get caught up in whether or not a box is "worth" what we paid for it (Lemmy knows, I'm terrible about that) but the real reason I started subscribing WAS to try NEW (to me) stuff. Sometimes I have to remind myself of that.


----------



## snllama (Mar 3, 2012)

I subscribed so that I could try more products without having to waste money on a full-size product. But a lot of these companies sell the sample sizes alone or with a bunch of other samples. If I get so many products Im not interested in or the value isn't optimal, it would have been better for me to not spend the money on the subscription and buy the sample packs. So the value to me does matter. But like with BB5, at first I was disappointed that the value was lower than I expected, but I found a product that I absolutely cannot live without (Rosebud Salve). So I see it both ways. Just has to be somewhat of both to be worth it. 

I definitely need to cancel at least 3 subs by next month. Obviously closing my 2nd BB after the TV box is over with. Now to figure out the other two! gah.


----------



## calexxia (Mar 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I subscribed so that I could try more products without having to waste money on a full-size product. But a lot of these companies sell the sample sizes alone or with a bunch of other samples. If I get so many products Im not interested in or the value isn't optimal, it would have been better for me to not spend the money on the subscription and buy the sample packs. So the value to me does matter. But like with BB5, at first I was disappointed that the value was lower than I expected, but I found a product that I absolutely cannot live without (Rosebud Salve). So I see it both ways. Just has to be somewhat of both to be worth it.


I know it's possible to purchase sample packs, but I know that I have a tendency to play it safe. For example, I wouldn't have tried POREfessional (LOVE!) if I had seen it in a store (and none of the various "sets" that include it have things I would've tried either) nor the L'Oreal hair oil...and I dig 'em both. But I totally get what you're saying about value BEING important (Like I said, I'm horrible about that!) although not the be-all/end-all. Goes back to the rationalizations (for me): If the value of the box is higher than I paid, I don't feel as bad if nothing in it works out for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And, ok, yeah, I just really like getting packages all the time. There's that, too.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 3, 2012)

The packages a re a big part of the fun for me too! Not to mention never buying full size moisturizers lol.


----------



## ladygrey (Mar 3, 2012)

Those Harrods boxes look AWESOME! Seriously, Glossybox needs to be here now!


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Mar 4, 2012)

Wow, snllama, those Harrod's GlossyBoxes looks amazing!  Thanks for posting the links, I love seeing what's available in the boxes from other countries.  I am seriously hoping that we get news of GlossyBox USA accepting subs soon.  

I love seeing the value of a box, too, calexxia!  And the packages, it is truly wonderful.  I get my packages a bit differently, though, as I fly to the U.S. every two months for a few days.  So I get two months worth of subs all at once.  This time I'll miss out on the March Birchbox by a few days and won't receive it until I go back again in May.  Thank goodness for the ability to peek at Birchbox.com or I don't know what I'd do.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It is nice to have a bigger amount of boxes to open at once, but I'd love to have them sprinkled through the month.  Oh, well, I'm just excited that I get a chance to get them at all.

Please, do start another thread on home made brews, Mad Skin Scientist!  I love honey and have done a few myself, but some of the other ingredients you mentioned I've never tried.  Sounds like fun.


----------



## sprite9034 (Mar 5, 2012)

Did anyone else get a Glossybox email today? I was SO excited, thinking this was it- Turns out it was just a link to their FB page :/


----------



## VegasLover75 (Mar 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sprite9034* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else get a Glossybox email today? I was SO excited, thinking this was it- Turns out it was just a link to their FB page :/



I did and I was just as excited as you and disappointed when I realized it was FB.  I wish they would hurry up already!


----------



## glamigirl (Mar 5, 2012)

got it-the anticipation!!


----------



## Janine Voegt (Mar 5, 2012)

Looks like only a few people will be able to try the 1st box &amp; everybody else will start with the 2nd box.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Mar 5, 2012)

Most definitely just entered!


----------



## bigwhitesky (Mar 5, 2012)

Does anyone know how many winners they will be picking? I don't see anything about that on the site or the fb wall  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

sooo excited !!


----------



## ahkae (Mar 5, 2012)

http://www.glossybox.com/brands.php

The brands look so promising. Can't wait for this one!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ahkae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://www.glossybox.com/brands.php
> 
> The brands look so promising. Can't wait for this one!



They look like a lot of fragances to me, but I'm still excited for this!


----------



## ahkae (Mar 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ahkae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://www.glossybox.com/brands.php
> 
> The brands look so promising. Can't wait for this one!


 I Just realized it says on top of the brands:

"US brands to be announced soon!"

  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## snllama (Mar 5, 2012)

I signed up with 3 emails just to give me better odds. Ive been dying for Glossybox for months now!

I have to say that Im glad they arent just limiting the first boxes to 'beauty gurus' (Grr for myglam making this part of my vocab) or really well known bloggers. At least everyone has a chance to try it.


----------



## becarr50 (Mar 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I signed up with 3 emails just to give me better odds. Ive been dying for Glossybox for months now!



I also signed up with 3 emails. Keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 5, 2012)

I did too, but I felt like I was cheating :/ lol
 



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I signed up with 3 emails just to give me better odds. Ive been dying for Glossybox for months now!
> 
> I have to say that Im glad they arent just limiting the first boxes to 'beauty gurus' (Grr for myglam making this part of my vocab) or really well known bloggers. At least everyone has a chance to try it.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 5, 2012)

I signed up with 2 e-mails haha. That'd be funny if one of us ended up with 2 free boxes! Chances are slim though...here's to hoping we get one at all!


----------



## MakeupGalore (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm also so excited for this one! On a totally off topic note: how do I change my profile pic? I don't know how I got this one, I feel odd posting with a pic that is not me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## o0jeany0o (Mar 6, 2012)

From reading their facebook page and replies, it seems like whoever wins the giveaway are going to be the ONLY people who will receive the first month of Glossybox. After the first month, then other people can sign up for a subscription.

Good luck to all you ladies! Hopefully one of us gets a box and shares it with the rest of us!


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 6, 2012)

man that stinks! I'm going to be gone in June-August so I probably won't get a sub until I get back if I don't get the first box...


----------



## Auntboo (Mar 7, 2012)

When I was first researching monthly subscription services, glossybox was one of the ones I found most appealing. I was bummed when I learned I couldn't get it here! I signed up my email but I never win contests so Idont have much hope for that but just being able to subscribe will make me happy.


----------



## cjeanette (Mar 7, 2012)

So does it say anywhere how many people will win the contest for the first box??


----------



## Kim Perkins (Mar 7, 2012)

That's what I was thinking cjeanette. Is there more than one box to be won?


----------



## bigwhitesky (Mar 7, 2012)

Yeah, same! I never win anything from things like this (I won a random drawing in mid school once, and that was IT) 

I'm kind of glad though that glossybox is coming in 2 months, b/c then it motivates me to not start other subs for this.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When I was first researching monthly subscription services, glossybox was one of the ones I found most appealing. I was bummed when I learned I couldn't get it here! I signed up my email but I never win contests so Idont have much hope for that but just being able to subscribe will make me happy.


----------



## calexxia (Mar 7, 2012)

I could've sworn they said "five'. Which is sorta insane.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 7, 2012)

5!?!?! for HOW many people.. wow, odds just dropped to no way! ):
 



> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I could've sworn they said "five'. Which is sorta insane.


----------



## calexxia (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm pretty much hoping that I'm wrong about that--it does seem a miniscule #. I will be QUITE happy to be wrong


----------



## Baberanza (Mar 7, 2012)

I can't wait for the subs to open! =)


----------



## yoru (Mar 7, 2012)

I never win any lucky draw or give outs in my life, EVER. OK maybe once but that's it and it was when I was 5. I have no hope in this.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 7, 2012)

I know! Depending on how good this one is I may need to get rid of one of my BBs but ONLY if this one is beyond awesome. I will give it a shot for a few months. But from what I know about the company I am really excited about this one.
 



> Originally Posted by *wintersnowpeach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't wait for the subs to open! =)


----------



## snllama (Mar 9, 2012)

Oh brother, they are calling us 'Glossies.'


----------



## ladygrey (Mar 9, 2012)

Yeeeeah, I saw that.

_melodramatic sigh_
 



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh brother, they are calling us 'Glossies.'


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 9, 2012)

lol is glossybox gonna be THAT kind of sub?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 9, 2012)

What, you birches don't like nicknames?? (Sorry, I had to




)

I signed up for the contest, but I never win anything.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What, you birches don't like nicknames?? (Sorry, I had to
> 
> ...



THere is always a chance! I won a facebook price from liftlab today! And I never win anything either


----------



## snllama (Mar 9, 2012)

I dont hate the names like others, but they seem weird. Like we are a cult and they are our leader.

I signed up for the contest too. Hopefully someone from here wins!


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 9, 2012)

I really wish I hadnt seen that... reminds me of MyGlam with their stupid 'glammies' nickname


----------



## Stemarber (Mar 9, 2012)

LOLLL that smiley is too funny.



> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What, you birches don't like nicknames?? (Sorry, I had to
> 
> ...


----------



## sprite9034 (Mar 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What, you birches don't like nicknames?? (Sorry, I had to
> 
> ...



HA, hilarious  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I can understand that they're kind of trying to create a sense of community and familiarity with the names, but "Glossies" and "Glammies" just seem so immature to me.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 9, 2012)

I hate the label Glossies as much as I hate the label Glammies. I'm in my late-30s for goodness sakes and would like to be treated like an adult and not a child. I try to stay away from calling people things like "Dolls" (and I could refer to my readers as Dolls since it plays into my screen name). It's condescending to me.


----------



## smileyone (Mar 9, 2012)

GlossyBox is a franchise if I'm not mistaken.  If I were you I wouldn't get my hopes up too high . . . yet.  We just got GlossyBox in Canada last month and it hasn't been smooth.  Some of you would have chewed them up and spit them out by now, lol.  They sent out a bunch of press boxes that were quite a bit nicer than what the paying subscribers got, ruffled some feathers.  They were late with their launch mailing and now, for March, they were supposed to ship in the first week and now it has changed to you should get it "within" a few weeks.

I think it will get better, but, they are working with the same North American suppliers as all the other boxes.  Time will tell.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *smileyone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> GlossyBox is a franchise if I'm not mistaken.  If I were you I wouldn't get my hopes up too high . . . yet.  We just got GlossyBox in Canada last month and it hasn't been smooth.  Some of you would have chewed them up and spit them out by now, lol.  They sent out a bunch of press boxes that were quite a bit nicer than what the paying subscribers got, ruffled some feathers.  They were late with their launch mailing and now, for March, they were supposed to ship in the first week and now it has changed to you should get it "within" a few weeks.
> 
> I think it will get better, but, they are working with the same North American suppliers as all the other boxes.  Time will tell.



Well, lord knows I don't need another box full of weleda. I might sit this one out.


----------



## glamigirl (Mar 9, 2012)

> What, you birches don't like nicknames?? (Sorry, I had to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Lol-That is too funny!!


----------



## smileyone (Mar 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't really have any idea how the US box, or really how the next Canadian boxes will be. Sitting out to see what happens might not be a bad idea though, it is $15/box in Canada and I assume will be the same for US.  A google search will show you what bloggers vs. subscribers got.  I hope it turns out to be pretty solid in the future though.


----------



## snllama (Mar 9, 2012)

It looks like they spread themselves out too thin the past few months; trying to start up GlossyBox India, US, Canada, and I see a ton of other country websites when I do a search. There were apparently delays and confusion in India as well.

But Im still excited to see what they come out with.


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 10, 2012)

I entered the FB giveaway - I guess we'll see what happens! 

I never win ANYTHINGGGGG.


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 10, 2012)

Okay, ahahahah on the contest post....I commented, and then a few people later my boyfriend commented "I Love GlossyBox!" because he had seen it on my facebook wall.

brb dying. i love this man!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 10, 2012)

> Okay, ahahahah on the contest post....I commented, and then a few people later my boyfriend commented "I Love GlossyBox!" because he had seen it on my facebook wall.
> 
> brb dying. i love this man!


 Hahaha how cute, that's a keeper. My sister in law posted it in my share pos. I was like no silly, on their post! Haha


----------



## Baberanza (Mar 10, 2012)

Lol! Your attitude about it is just too funny. You girls all crack me up
 



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh brother, they are calling us 'Glossies.'


----------



## yoru (Mar 11, 2012)

Feels like a lip gloss.
 



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh brother, they are calling us 'Glossies.'


----------



## AuntOly (Mar 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hate the label Glossies as much as I hate the label Glammies. I'm in my late-30s for goodness sakes and would like to be treated like an adult and not a child. I try to stay away from calling people things like "Dolls" (and I could refer to my readers as Dolls since it plays into my screen name). It's condescending to me.



Just dont calls us Didos!


----------



## Caryatid (Mar 11, 2012)

LOL. I wouldn't mind Didos, since I'm a classics nut, but if you called me a doll I might hit you with a bag of nail polish.


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 12, 2012)

I won't care if they give us a cheesy name if I get a free box.


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 12, 2012)

I keep accidentally putting an L in didos and I'm getting a completely different message than what you're sending out. hahaha!


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 12, 2012)

I added my email. This looks really good. Can't wait for the launch!


----------



## BabyMafalda (Mar 12, 2012)

Glossybox announced the winners, I am not the luckies ones!!!!




 

  GlossyBox.com
It's time to announce the winners of our GlossyBox giveaway! And the 10 winners are...Megan Renner, Mariana Escalante, Alicia Sparks-Seebode, Sheila Rivera, Bethany Boles, Kathy McCray, Mariel Rosati, Kimberly Morris, Tracey Garrett and Anna Wood. Please E-mail your contact info to [email protected] as soon as possible. Congratulations to all of the winners!


----------



## calexxia (Mar 12, 2012)

Ok, so there were ten winners. Still trying to figure out why I thought five. Still, though, hopefully they will actually be open for subscription soon.


----------



## Caryatid (Mar 12, 2012)

10? Wow, I was expecting around 300...


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 12, 2012)

I didn't win either. Bummer.


----------



## snllama (Mar 12, 2012)

boo i dont recognize any names  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 12, 2012)

Those are just the winners for the fb contest that was on Friday. I thought maybe I had a chance in that one because I was first, lol. There is still the thing where we entered our emails...


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 12, 2012)

I was just wondering how they had our names from our email addresses but that makes sense!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those are just the winners for the fb contest that was on Friday. I thought maybe I had a chance in that one because I was first, lol. There is still the thing where we entered our emails...


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh good. I didn't enter the FB one because I don't have a FB.


----------



## Mrs Gaeul (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm excited for this one too! I watch some unboxing videos on Youtube and they look great!


----------



## Baberanza (Mar 12, 2012)

I wish I had won =(


----------



## meaganola (Mar 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, so there were ten winners. Still trying to figure out why I thought five. Still, though, hopefully they will actually be open for subscription soon.



I thought five winners at first, too, but then I re-read and figured out where I got that number:  That's how many samples they say will be sent in each box every month.


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 13, 2012)

I am getting excited for Glossybox. I've been looking at blogs and videos reviewing the boxes, and it looks like they send generously sized samples like Sample Society does.


----------



## Jwls750 (Mar 13, 2012)

Just put my e-mail in. I hope it doesn't end up being a MyGlam type sub though /:


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 13, 2012)

I don't think so. Glossybox is very reputable and they have services in many different countries.



> Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just put my e-mail in. I hope it doesn't end up being a MyGlam type sub though /:


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Mar 13, 2012)

I signed up to be notified, I'm not 100% sure if I will keep BB, MG AND this one if it is $15 a month but you gotta think... when they launch, the first box will probably super amazing. Not that they'll do a "bait n switch" but everyone has awesome launch stuff, always.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sprite9034 (Mar 13, 2012)

Has everyone re-entered the box give away? They announced on FB that they're giving away more boxes because of all the positive response to them- You have to comment on the post to be entered again.


----------



## snllama (Mar 13, 2012)

just saw that! Let's hope one of us wins the next round!


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 13, 2012)

We'll see if my boyfriend enters this one too, ahahaha


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 13, 2012)

*me too me too!! i so need to spend more $ a month and spend more time on here talkin' boxes! hahahaaa.. i may have to wait a month* or so and see how sample society works out cuz i dont know if i can do almost 50 a month on subs..  so ill go on the list and then see what happens..  any idea how long the wait it?  thanks for all the info dolls!


----------



## MKCurio (Mar 18, 2012)

they are killing me with these FB giveaways.  I just want to subscribe already!


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Mar 19, 2012)

I think it's kind of funny that they are only doing giveaways when so many people are willing to pay for it


----------



## cjeanette (Mar 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CookiesGirl327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it's kind of funny that they are only doing giveaways when so many people are willing to pay for it



Its a good way to get the word out to those who have never heard of it.


----------



## MKCurio (Mar 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cjeanette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Its a good way to get the word out to those who have never heard of it.



I also think this is a way for them to gauge how many subscribers to anticipate.  So hopefully there won't be a waiting list.


----------



## bigwhitesky (Mar 19, 2012)

After the myglam mess I'm scared that the first boxes they give out (to the giveaway winners) will be awesome, then when everyone joins, the box will be mediocre... Just my paranoia speaking out though haha, it should be fine I think since Glossybox is already established in several countries &amp; they have had great boxes there.


----------



## cjeanette (Mar 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bigwhitesky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After the myglam mess I'm scared that the first boxes they give out (to the giveaway winners) will be awesome, then when everyone joins, the box will be mediocre... Just my paranoia speaking out though haha, it should be fine I think since Glossybox is already established in several countries &amp; they have had great boxes there.



I feel like since they are so established on a global level they will probably not have the growing pains that some companies do.


----------



## MKCurio (Mar 30, 2012)

anyone else getting email invites from PetiteBox?  I know that is Glossybox's new spin off.  I'm wondering if those are supposed to be GlossyBox invites instead.  Ok maybe that is wishful thinking but it's torture.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 30, 2012)

A lot of us got them, but nope they are not for glossybox, sadly.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 30, 2012)

OMG I WON THE FIRST GLOSSY BOX!! I'm so pumped!






It was in my spam, too. So glad I checked it!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 30, 2012)

Congrats! 



 OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! JEALOUS! lol. I never win anything.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 30, 2012)

I thought I never won anything, but in the last few weeks I've won from liftlab, beauty army, and now glossy box! Its all about entering yourself!


----------



## BabyMafalda (Mar 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought I never won anything, but in the last few weeks I've won from liftlab, beauty army, and now glossy box! Its all about entering yourself!



Congratulationssss!!!!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 30, 2012)

I just got another one saying I won on a different email I entered..so they are still going out! Don't give up hope yet!


----------



## TheDivineSarah (Mar 30, 2012)

Woohoo! I just received an email from GlossyBox too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got another one saying I won on a different email I entered..so they are still going out! Don't give up hope yet!



I entered 4 emails and so far nothing. 





LOL, at the fact you won TWO! HAHAHAHAHAHAHA. Did you just now get that one?


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought I never won anything, but in the last few weeks I've won from liftlab, beauty army, and now glossy box! Its all about entering yourself!



lol, I've entered two out of three of those, one multiple times, and various other contests. Oneeee day I shall win.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got both of them today, within 4 minutes of each other! One at 12:32 and one at 12:36. I don't think they will send me both of them, otherwise I'd get them both and send one over your way...I wish I could transfer my winning to you.


----------



## Auntboo (Mar 30, 2012)

Oh my goodness! Congratulations! (ignore my seething jealousy!) I'm another who has entered 4 emails and nothing to show for it...


----------



## BabyMafalda (Mar 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TheDivineSarah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woohoo! I just received an email from GlossyBox too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Congrats!!!

I am not lucky!!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Mar 30, 2012)

I am glad one of us won..twice. Now where did I put that Green With Envy nailpolish??

Good job!!


----------



## glamigirl (Mar 30, 2012)

congrats playedinloops-you lucky gal!!


----------



## AggieLish (Mar 30, 2012)

This is my first post on here, but I've been a makeuptalk lurker for a while to find out spoilers about what I'd be getting in my different beauty boxes. I just got the email that I won too! I am so excited! I never win ANYTHING! eeeeep so happy!


----------



## mari anne (Mar 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I got both of them today, within 4 minutes of each other! One at 12:32 and one at 12:36. I don't think they will send me both of them, otherwise I'd get them both and send one over your way...I wish I could transfer my winning to you.



I don't see why you couldn't get both. Just have them shipped to different addresses. One to home and one to work or a friend's house. I entered 6 different e-mail addresses and didn't win one.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mari anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see why you couldn't get both. Just have them shipped to different addresses. One to home and one to work or a friend's house. I entered 6 different e-mail addresses and didn't win one.



hmm maybe I will...You send an email though, with your address so I'm sure they would recognize the name. I guess it can't hurt to try!


----------



## BabyMafalda (Mar 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AggieLish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is my first post on here, but I've been a makeuptalk lurker for a while to find out spoilers about what I'd be getting in my different beauty boxes. I just got the email that I won too! I am so excited! I never win ANYTHING! eeeeep so happy!



Congrats!!!!!


----------



## sprite9034 (Mar 30, 2012)

JEALOUS.


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Mar 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG I WON THE FIRST GLOSSY BOX!! I'm so pumped!
> 
> ...



CONGRATS!!! 



 this is so exciting. you MUST take pics and show us!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Isabelsjewely* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Absolutely! Can't wait for it to get here!


----------



## Kristinexoxox (Mar 30, 2012)

I won one too!!!!! I can't wait!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I never, EVER win anything.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I got both of them today, within 4 minutes of each other! One at 12:32 and one at 12:36. I don't think they will send me both of them, otherwise I'd get them both and send one over your way...I wish I could transfer my winning to you.


 That's way sweet. If there were different things in both boxes though I wouldn't want you to at all! You'd have to keep that for yourself and review both! I hope that's how it works actually. I don't know much about Glossybox. That would be AWESOME for you!


----------



## BabyMafalda (Mar 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristinexoxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I won one too!!!!! I can't wait!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I never, EVER win anything.
> 
> ...


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Mar 30, 2012)

I wonder if this means the subscription email is just around the corner!
 

I entered 5 email addresses and I can't check right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristinexoxox (Mar 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BabyMafalda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!!



Thank you!!!   Have any of the girls who won received an e-mail back from them confirming they got the information or not?


----------



## tameloy (Mar 30, 2012)

Ahhhh!! I won too!!!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristinexoxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ladygrey (Mar 30, 2012)

Congrats to all of the lucky ladies!! All of you will have to show the rest of us what's in your boxes!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristinexoxox (Mar 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Nope, haven't heard anything back yet. Waiting waiting.


 

   I haven't either. I just wish they would reply saying everything is good. I was a little thrown off that all I had to do was send an e-mail to the address attached to the link, but then again I don't win anything so I'm not sure what companies usually do in this situation.


----------



## Wida (Mar 30, 2012)

Yay!  I was a winner too!  Sweet!  I was honestly going to pass this one up because I can't afford another sub (although it sounds so awesome!), so I'm super excited that I'll at least get the first box.  Woo!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristinexoxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ladygrey (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm guessing all of the emails have been sent out? I entered 4 different emails and not one was selected. Booooooo! Oh well. Hopefully this means they'll actually be opening subscriptions up soon!!


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 30, 2012)

OMG OMG. I WON TOO!!! I never win ANYTHING! So pumped!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 30, 2012)

Wow I entered like 6 different email addresses and didn't win! Congrats to everyone who won (and Jenna who won 2!!)


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 30, 2012)

So how many from here won? Four or five?


----------



## snllama (Mar 30, 2012)

I won too!! I was so excited, especially since I got a job application rejection minutes prior. hah. so wohoo to us!


----------



## iPretty949 (Mar 30, 2012)

I won too!! 2nd thing to win something this year!! I think i might need to play the lotto now!!


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 30, 2012)

I hate you people. lol *jealous* Excuse me while I go pout. LOL


----------



## Kristinexoxox (Mar 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> OMG OMG. I WON TOO!!! I never win ANYTHING! So pumped!



Haha, this is exactly how I felt when I found out!


----------



## Kristinexoxox (Mar 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> With the things I've won from liftlab and beauty army, one was an email the other was a facebook message, lol.
> ...


     Well, I feel much better now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Thank you!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 30, 2012)

Wanna sell the second box?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> With the things I've won from liftlab and beauty army, one was an email the other was a facebook message, lol.
> 
> I assume they are just keeping a spreadsheet and the shipping company will do a mail merge for labels and they'll get sent out that way.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wanna sell the second box?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Actually I saw you had some unwanted bb points lol...


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 30, 2012)

Ooooh, PM!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I saw you had some unwanted bb points lol...


----------



## ladygrey (Mar 30, 2012)

Haha, you're not alone lol!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hate you people. lol *jealous* Excuse me while I go pout. LOL


----------



## snllama (Mar 30, 2012)

haha! you could even provide glossy box with vee's name and address, then they wouldn't ever question it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 30, 2012)

That's what we did!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haha! you could even provide glossy box with vee's name and address, then they wouldn't ever question it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haha! you could even provide glossy box with vee's name and address, then they wouldn't ever question it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



yup, that is waht we did! it was totall easy, hopefully it works!


----------



## geniabeme (Mar 30, 2012)

Congrats to the ladies who won!!


----------



## mszJessica (Mar 30, 2012)

I won too!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I had put 2 emails in and one of my emails got lucky  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> yayy I'm super happy esp. since I got an interview for tuesday for the position I wanted to move up to, way to make my friday even better!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Mar 30, 2012)

Ah, man, that's so awesome that so many ladies from here have one!! Bummed that I never got an e-mail, I entered with 6 addresses too lol but maybe they'll pick more soon! Who knows?


----------



## ladygrey (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm hoping they pick more soon! After the petite box email went out, I unsubscribed my email address without realizing it was from Glossybox, so I'm hoping that it didn't have an effect on that! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for all of us ladies who haven't gotten an email. And congrats to those who won! I can't wait to see what all of them got.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *eclipsechick08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ah, man, that's so awesome that so many ladies from here have one!!
> Bummed that I never got an e-mail, I entered with 6 addresses too lol but maybe they'll pick more soon! Who knows?


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Mar 30, 2012)

You can still submit your e-mail so if you're worried about being unsubbed go back to their site and just enter your e-mail again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 30, 2012)

I really hope they have sign ups soon. I don't want to miss out on it since it seems to be pretty huge. I was one of the first 10 people to like their facebook page and seeing all their posts without the "JOIN NOW" makes me nervous lol


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 30, 2012)

Ahhh you guys are so lucky!! Congrats! All I got were the petite box e-mails (on both of my gmail accounts) which I definitely don't need haha


----------



## ladygrey (Mar 30, 2012)

As soon as I had realized that, I had gone back and signed up! 

I'm still hopeful that more emails will be going out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *eclipsechick08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You can still submit your e-mail so if you're worried about being unsubbed go back to their site and just enter your e-mail again


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Mar 30, 2012)

nothing for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> at least not yet. i signed up with my 3 email addresses + my husband's. hahaha. he's also signed up for several other sites so when they send out mystery coupons or something (like philosophy does sometimes) i maximize my chances  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol!


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 30, 2012)

Oh, wow! Reading this thread reminded me to check my secondary e-mail address. I opened it and I had only one new message, subject line: "You are a Glossybox winner"! I squealed and tried to explain to my husband why it is so exciting.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Mar 30, 2012)

lol lucky you!!!

so did you win the actual box or just the chance to sign up?

if it's "just" the chance to sign up, anyone got 2 and wants to share?


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 30, 2012)

> lol lucky you!!!
> 
> so did you win the actual box or just the chance to sign up?
> 
> if it's "just" the chance to sign up, anyone got 2 and wants to share?


 It is the actual first box for free, not a place in line for subbing.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 30, 2012)

I just went on their website and regustered all of my emails lol hopefully I am lucky too! I won a football autographed by Andre Johnson of the Houston Texans 3 days ago (very big deal to me), so maybe I am still lucky! lol


----------



## MakeupA (Mar 30, 2012)

Congrats to all of our winners! I'm sad that I'm not one of them but this just means they are That much closer to being released in the US and I'm super excited! I personally believe they are going to be the sub to beat especially if they have a point system like BB.


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 31, 2012)

I signed up with three e-mails and nothing.

But I am so excited that some people from this forum won.

Please share your box once you get them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tameloy (Mar 31, 2012)

Anyone have any idea when they will ship out the boxes to the winners?


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Congrats to all of our winners! I'm sad that I'm not one of them but this just means they are That much closer to being released in the US and I'm super excited! *I personally believe they are going to be the sub to beat especially if they have a point system like BB.*



I agree. I fully plan on going annual with them (if it's possible) immediately.


----------



## calexxia (Mar 31, 2012)

I don't know if I'll go annual right away, but I am relatively sure that if I am still subbed to MyGlam when Glossybox launches, I'll be hanging up my "glammie" shoes. (Admittedly, I probably will anyway, but I'm NOT keeping a ton of subs and MG is lowest priority for me of the ones I have)


----------



## meaganola (Mar 31, 2012)

My target to go annual with them is August, although that's operating under the assumption that this is on par with Birchbox (and, of course, that they have annual subscriptions).  If it's on par with pretty much any other box, I probably won't bother past the first couple of months (because I *will* give them at least a couple of months right out the gate).  I've got an annual Birchbox that will end in February (and I plan on renewing at that time because it's right up my alley), so starting a year of Glossybox in August will mean six months between the two renewals, so I won't be hit with multiple $100+ charges right after each other.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Mar 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know if I'll go annual right away, but I am relatively sure that if I am still subbed to MyGlam when Glossybox launches, I'll be hanging up my "glammie" shoes. (Admittedly, I probably will anyway, but I'm NOT keeping a ton of subs and MG is lowest priority for me of the ones I have)




samsies, i liked MG's last bag bust wasn't "wowed". i love my birchbox though, and definitely will keep that. but, for me personally, 3 subs is too much to have. so.. yeah. as soon as GB arrives with the subscriptions i'm probably saying goodbye to MG.. unless of course, they start rolling out the big.. err.. samples? LOL!

oh, and thanks for letting me know gals! i wasn't sure if you'd win the box or a place in line to sub, so thank you for clarifying that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## calexxia (Mar 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, I totally went annual with BB cuz I love them so. Sample Society is relatively impressive thus far, and Julep Maven is skippable, so that really only leaves MG to to take the fall  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 31, 2012)

I was so excited about finally getting a spot to subscribe to Sample Society that I forgot that Glossybox might be more worthwhile. I would love both, but I think that might be too much for my budget.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 31, 2012)

I figure if Glossy is anything like they are in other countries (been watching YouTube videos) I definitely want to go annual. I'd be annual with BB by now but I'm stubbornly holding out for a bonus BB points code. lol.


----------



## SeptEllis (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi everyone. New to the group but have been reading your comments on a number of the subscription threads. You're all quite entertaining while informative and I'm loving that as there are so many subscription programs out there and sometimes you just need feedback to determine if they are worthwhile. For the Glossy Box, which I have been massively impressed by the international offerings, how do you sign up for the waiting list? When I go to the US site, I only see the entry for the give away but I know they have drawn winners already. Is that where you put your name on the waiting list?


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 31, 2012)

yes, thats how we got on the waiting list  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 



> Originally Posted by *SeptEllis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. New to the group but have been reading your comments on a number of the subscription threads. You're all quite entertaining while informative and I'm loving that as there are so many subscription programs out there and sometimes you just need feedback to determine if they are worthwhile. For the Glossy Box, which I have been massively impressed by the international offerings, how do you sign up for the waiting list? When I go to the US site, I only see the entry for the give away but I know they have drawn winners already. Is that where you put your name on the waiting list?


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 31, 2012)

I am going to subscribe to this one for a few months and see how it goes, if it has a points system like BB, I will most ikely transfer my points from my second BB and cancel that one. So in the end, I will have one BB, one SS, and one Glossybox. Right now I have 2 BB, and SS. If however, Glossybox doesnt impress me enough with products/service/rewards, I will just keep my 2 BBs. I dont think 3 beauty boxes is too much, but I dont think I will do any more. 3 is a good nuber to have and still leaves room for shoes and food subs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## goldenmeans (Mar 31, 2012)

Didn't win a Glossybox, didn't win Megamillions.






I think I'll subscribe for a few months and then decide whether or not I wanted an annual subscription.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 31, 2012)

lol the megamillions winner was in my state, and my dad called me this morning freaking out cause he thought it was me, lmao, I didn't even play.


----------



## ladygrey (Mar 31, 2012)

from what I understand your chances of winning were the same as though who did actually play lol. It seems like everyone was playing! 
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol the megamillions winner was in my state, and my dad called me this morning freaking out cause he thought it was me, lmao, I didn't even play.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> from what I understand your chances of winning were the same as though who did actually play lol. It seems like everyone was playing!



Yup thats the sort of great thing about the lottery, its even odds because the numbers are drawn, not names. but those odds are not very good lmao.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Mar 31, 2012)

sometimes i imagine what i'd do if i'd win such a gigantic freakin amount of money. think i'd faint. hahaha.


----------



## makeupbyjenc (Mar 31, 2012)

I won a glossy box too!! i recieved the email yesterday &lt;3 &lt;3 &lt;3


----------



## akicowi (Mar 31, 2012)

Does anyone know if there was also an email sent out about being put on the waitlist for when they open up registration?


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *akicowi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know if there was also an email sent out about being put on the waitlist for when they open up registration?



There hasn't been yet.


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> sometimes i imagine what i'd do if i'd win such a gigantic freakin amount of money. think i'd faint. hahaha.



YAY! Welcome to the club!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Apr 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> YAY! Welcome to the club!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


THEN I'D GO TO SEPHORA AND BUY ONE OF EACH.

lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mszJessica (Apr 1, 2012)

Not yet.. I'm assuming it will be between may and august though
 



> Originally Posted by *akicowi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know if there was also an email sent out about being put on the waitlist for when they open up registration?


----------



## AmberStarr (Apr 2, 2012)

*Okay so I have been reading threads and posts on here for a while now and decided it was high time I joined



**!!! I got my email a few days ago that I won a glossy box and I am so excited! Once I get it I will be sure to post pictures and do a review on everything! Does anyone know how many boxes were available to win? Just wondering. So glad to finally be on here and posting yah!!!*


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Apr 2, 2012)

I also won!! I never win anything so I was thinking it was a scam! I opened it and sent an email back with my info.. Hopefully it's not a scam! Did anyone get a response back yet? I know it says send info by April 3rd so maybe there waiting.. Not sure but I have my fingers crossed it wasn't a mistake. 

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ibedatfinemami* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also won!! I never win anything so I was thinking it was a scam! I opened it and sent an email back with my info.. Hopefully it's not a scam! Did anyone get a response back yet? I know it says send info by April 3rd so maybe there waiting.. Not sure but I have my fingers crossed it wasn't a mistake.
> 
> Congrats to all the winners!



Hahaha, I felt the same especially when I won twice, but haven't heard back so I  think they are just waiting.


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Apr 2, 2012)

ok cause I was a bit worried I haven't heard back lol glad I'm not the only one!

My husband was like yeah right u might have to send billing and have you locked in till you cancle and if they ask for that it's a scam LOL, Thanks for killing my mood Hubby! Way to kick me back into reality lol

He already got me myglam for a year and I'm getting shoedazzle soon now too (I couldn't resist lol) I don't spoil myself too much since I have 4 kids and I'm a Stay At Home Mommy but I also babysit for alittle extra money so I'm thinking put that lil extra money towards a glossy box sub. if the 1st turns out great!


----------



## yoru (Apr 2, 2012)

I also won the contest on facebook today! YAY! Kinda thought I am still half awake and could not believe what I saw with my tiny Asian eyes. lol


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yoru* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also won the contest on facebook today! YAY! Kinda thought I am still half awake and could not believe what I saw with my tiny Asian eyes. lol











Congrats!


----------



## akharri785 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hahahaha, this cracked me. Congrats!!
 



> Originally Posted by *yoru* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also won the contest on facebook today! YAY! Kinda thought I am still half awake and could not believe what I saw with my tiny Asian eyes. lol


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Apr 2, 2012)

Congrats yeah I saw the post on FB! lol ur too funny  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *yoru* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also won the contest on facebook today! YAY! Kinda thought I am still half awake and could not believe what I saw with my tiny Asian eyes. lol


----------



## TracyDobbins (Apr 2, 2012)

Congrats to all the winners! I don't know about everyone else but I feel like the lack of Glossybox telling us anything is making me not want to subscribe. They didn't or wouldn't tell us how many winners there would be for their website. I thought that today they would share something anything. No, just well share more soon. They aren't even telling us if they are finished with the winners. It also seems as though the winners send them their info and then don't reply to say they even received the info. Really?! I sure hope that I am wrong cause I really want them to be a keeper for me but I'm getting kinda nervous.


----------



## yoru (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I did email them my contact info and they replied after an hour, I am crossing my fingers to see what happens. I read on fb that some people won a box on March 19 but haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## murflegirl (Apr 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yoru* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks everyone! I did email them my contact info and they replied after an hour, I am crossing my fingers to see what happens. I read on fb that some people won a box on March 19 but haven't heard anything yet.



What did they say when you heard back from them? I replied to my email on Friday and still haven't gotten a reply yet...


----------



## Kristinexoxox (Apr 2, 2012)

I sent my info into them the day i won (2days ago?) and I received an email back From them today telling me they got it. I'm also crazy and left a p.s. at the end of the email to reply back to me letting me know they got all my info haha.


----------



## Wida (Apr 2, 2012)

I replied to my winner email on Friday too, and I haven't received a reply either.


----------



## murflegirl (Apr 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristinexoxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I sent my info into them the day i won (2days ago?) and I received an email back
> 
> From them today telling me they got it. I'm also crazy and left a p.s. at the end of the email to reply back to me letting me know they got all my info haha.



I should have asked them for a confirmation, I don't know why I didn't! I just re-emailed them to make sure they got my information. We'll see if they reply.


----------



## Kristinexoxox (Apr 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I should have asked them for a confirmation, I don't know why I didn't! I just re-emailed them to make sure they got my information. We'll see if they reply.



I'm sure they will since they responded to mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. A girl from on this forum (few posts up) said they sent her a reply, I wonder if she asked like me or if they just did it.


----------



## murflegirl (Apr 2, 2012)

They just Instagrammed this! Man I can't wait!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 2, 2012)

What is the US instagram, I need to follow it now!



> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## murflegirl (Apr 2, 2012)

I do believe it's glossybox_us  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KaraMoore (Apr 2, 2012)

They put this up on their Glossybox.com FB page as well. I really hope they release subscriptions soon. I was hoping to win one to try it out but, I didn't.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh well, congratulations to everyone who did. I've just heard great things about them and at least want to try out 1-2 months.


----------



## MakeupA (Apr 2, 2012)

Ohhh they are teasing us! Those boxes are so cute and girly!


----------



## mszJessica (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm so excited for this box!!


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 2, 2012)

Yey! Seems they are gearing up to launch!


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 2, 2012)

I was hoping to win as well! It's a bummer we didn't, but look on the bright side--if the US Glossybox is anything like the international ones that I've seen, the ones following the launch will be just as awesome and consistently good!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *KaraMoore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They put this up on their Glossybox.com FB page as well. I really hope they release subscriptions soon. I was hoping to win one to try it out but, I didn't.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh well, congratulations to everyone who did. I've just heard great things about them and at least want to try out 1-2 months.


----------



## yoru (Apr 3, 2012)

They just say "Thanks!"





Well at least I know they got my information.
 



> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> What did they say when you heard back from them? I replied to my email on Friday and still haven't gotten a reply yet...


----------



## GinaM (Apr 3, 2012)

How in the heck do you sign up?  When I go to the GlossyboxUS page it is all jacked up.  I have tried to enter my email address several times and nothing happens.


----------



## kdrzrbck (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How in the heck do you sign up?  When I go to the GlossyboxUS page it is all jacked up.  I have tried to enter my email address several times and nothing happens.


 
Right now they haven't opened it yet to sign up.  (Correct me if I'm wrong).


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How in the heck do you sign up?  When I go to the GlossyboxUS page it is all jacked up.  I have tried to enter my email address several times and nothing happens.



You can't yet, you are just putting your email on the list to win the first box.


----------



## snllama (Apr 3, 2012)

I emailed them back asking for a confirmation, so they emailed me back saying thanks and if I could send my phone number too for shipping reasons. So I did. So at least I know they've got my info!


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I emailed them back asking for a confirmation, so they emailed me back saying thanks and if I could send my phone number too for shipping reasons. So I did. So at least I know they've got my info!



same here lol


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm so excited, I won a glossybox too! I've seen videos and the UK glossyboxes look amazing and can't wait to get one! I wonder if the winners get some sort of special box... or if it's the first month box free with a subscription. Maybe after today they'll release more information since today is the cutoff for the winners to submit their info. I'm still super excited though! YAY!!!!


----------



## murflegirl (Apr 3, 2012)

Yep, they also emailed me back asking for a phone number as well. YAY! Now if only I can be patient. Hope this first box absolutely rocks.


----------



## mszJessica (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm about to email for a confirmation as well, since i never got one ..


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 3, 2012)

Did you ladies who e-mailed for confirmation and received a response address it to their contact e-mail or their contests e-mail? I want a confirmation as well.


----------



## snllama (Apr 4, 2012)

I just hit the reply button on my original reply. So the contest email.


----------



## murflegirl (Apr 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just hit the reply button on my original reply. So the contest email.



Yep, the contests email for me too!


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Apr 5, 2012)

i wanted to check if subscriptions are open already today, and you know how chrome just automatically directs you to the site if you just type in the name? well, i typed 'glossybox' and it directed me to the UK site. i was still half asleep when i checked, panicked and almost signed up for the UK cause i thought it might sell out while i'm derping around on the site. good thing i noticed the pound signs lol


----------



## mszJessica (Apr 5, 2012)

Still never received an email back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 7, 2012)

I e-mailed them to request a confirmation, and they confirmed that they got my information to send my prize.


----------



## yoru (Apr 7, 2012)

While I got excited over MyGlam butting Urban Decay into their next bag, I went ahead to GlossyBox's UK website to see what they've got. It is a complete different level and I feel ashamed for getting excited over Urban Decay, maybe because finally something decent come up after those crappy bags. GlossyBox has Lancome, YSL, Burberry (gotta love the lip sticks!) and a bunch of high end brands which I probably won't be buying from until I graduate from college and get a decent job, which would be like 3 years later. Now I really hope they will open their subs soon!


----------



## mszJessica (Apr 7, 2012)

Me too. I probably won't be buying those brands for another 5 years. I have a decent job for my age and where I live, but I'm not anywhere near close making what I'll be making when I'm done with college.
 



> Originally Posted by *yoru* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> While I got excited over MyGlam butting Urban Decay into their next bag, I went ahead to GlossyBox's UK website to see what they've got. It is a complete different level and I feel ashamed for getting excited over Urban Decay, maybe because finally something decent come up after those crappy bags. GlossyBox has Lancome, YSL, Burberry (gotta love the lip sticks!) and a bunch of high end brands which I probably won't be buying from until I graduate from college and get a decent job, which would be like 3 years later. Now I really hope they will open their subs soon!


----------



## tameloy (Apr 10, 2012)

I wish they would give us somekind of clue as to when they will be launching or when they will ship out the boxes to the winners....or how much the subs will be....just SOMETHING!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm getting so antsy.


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 10, 2012)

Hopefully in May, I just want one more month of SS


----------



## snllama (Apr 10, 2012)

yeah i wish they would give us more details. but i have an expectations that our winner boxes are for april. so hopefully they ship in the next couple of days!


----------



## murflegirl (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yeah i wish they would give us more details. but i have an expectations that our winner boxes are for april. so hopefully they ship in the next couple of days!



That would certainly be nice! Any evidence or inklings to support this theory?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got all excited, hahah.


----------



## BuffaloBeautyQT (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yeah i wish they would give us more details. but i have an expectations that our winner boxes are for april. so hopefully they ship in the next couple of days!



I wasn't one of the winners, but my guess is that this is the case.  Looking at it from a marketing perspective, I'm thinking they'll send out the first box very shortly, everyone who got one will share the details online, everybody will think it's awesome and want to sign up, and they will open subscriptions at the end of April for the box to be shipped in May.  I think the whole idea behind sending out just a few hundred or so boxes to the selected winners is to get the excitement level up so people are more likely to sign up.  To capitalize on the excitement of that first box, they'll probably need to open subs soon after the first boxes ship.  I have no inside info, this is just my guess from a business angle....


----------



## snllama (Apr 11, 2012)

Yeah and all the photos of them packing boxes and I feel like they have said they are shipping them out soon. But soon is so vague! I can't wait for my box to arrive!! 

I think it is a great way to start out. It helps them get the word out while still leaving them room to fix mistakes before they go 100% live and in this month they can build more relationships with brands and what not.


----------



## mszJessica (Apr 11, 2012)

I totally agree  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah and all the photos of them packing boxes and I feel like they have said they are shipping them out soon. But soon is so vague! I can't wait for my box to arrive!!
> 
> I think it is a great way to start out. It helps them get the word out while still leaving them room to fix mistakes before they go 100% live and in this month they can build more relationships with brands and what not.


----------



## PrettyInPowell (Apr 12, 2012)

Don't know if anyone else has posted this but the GlossyBox for the United States is going to cost 21 Dollars a month! Pretty Pricey...  I was lucky to be a winner of the first box. I'll post on here as soon as I hear updates on it being shipped and photos when I receive it -- Hopefully its good and makes me want to pay the 21 dollars a month.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 12, 2012)

Yikes! Glad I won the first box, I do not see myself subbing at that price.


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 12, 2012)

Whoooooa. That's too much for me, won't be subscribing. Made that decision super duper easy for me.
 



> Originally Posted by *PrettyInPowell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Don't know if anyone else has posted this but the GlossyBox for the United States is going to cost 21 Dollars a month! Pretty Pricey...  I was lucky to be a winner of the first box. I'll post on here as soon as I hear updates on it being shipped and photos when I receive it -- Hopefully its good and makes me want to pay the 21 dollars a month.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 12, 2012)

Wow. REALLY wish I won a box on one of my four email addresses now.


----------



## glamigirl (Apr 12, 2012)

yikes-$21?!!


----------



## glamigirl (Apr 12, 2012)

sad thing is, most of us here will probably subscribe anyways


----------



## sprite9034 (Apr 12, 2012)

$21 makes me sad- At that point I'd rather just go out and buy a product I want for that kind of money :/


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sprite9034* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> $21 makes me sad- At that point I'd rather just go out and buy a product I want for that kind of money :/



Same! Thats birchbox plus $2 beer night!


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 12, 2012)

I am sad to say it but that wont stop me from subbing for at least the 1st month. They better make it worth it or they wont get ppl to keep a subscription. The first month will prob make it or break it for me. I pay 15 a month for Sample Society right now and I do not mind canceling that for Glossybox.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 12, 2012)

HAHAHA, just to clarify, my frownie facey didn't mean I wasn't going to sub, just that I find the price lame. Unless there is always one full size product in the mix and the rest are deluxe, then I take that comment back. I'm too addicted to trying out beauty boxes to not subscribe.


----------



## glamigirl (Apr 12, 2012)

^^yup, same here...have been wanting to try this out for too long to not at least give it a chance


----------



## samplegal (Apr 12, 2012)

So, as the most expensive sub, they will have to prove themselves to be better than everyone else.

I know I won't be able to help myself and will likely subscribe, even at the painful price.


----------



## sihaya (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am sad to say it but that wont stop me from subbing for at least the 1st month. They better make it worth it or they wont get ppl to keep a subscription. The first month will prob make it or break it for me. I pay 15 a month for Sample Society right now and I do not mind canceling that for Glossybox.



Totally agree!!!!!!!


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 12, 2012)

The price is totally lame! Unfortunately, since I'm a broke student, I really can't afford it. I bet this is going to be an awesome sub!!


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 12, 2012)

I am sure I will at least do the first box because chances are that it will be amazing. At least I would hope. I would have to cancel sample society and beauty army tAmedeo glossybox though, I am not giving up BB... So it would have to rock my socks off.


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 12, 2012)

Oops double post


----------



## snllama (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The price is totally lame! Unfortunately, since I'm a broke student, I really can't afford it. I bet this is going to be an awesome sub!!



I know. I cant ever pay that much money! It's 10 pounds in the UK, which is approx $15. All other countries have around $10-15. Why are we so much more!?


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I know. I cant ever pay that much money! It's 10 pounds in the UK, which is approx $15. All other countries have around $10-15. Why are we so much more!?


I was expecting them to be a $15 sub.


----------



## murflegirl (Apr 12, 2012)

I mean, I won a box too, but I have no info on how much it's gonna cost. How did you figure $21?


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I mean, I won a box too, but I have no info on how much it's gonna cost. How did you figure $21?



They've said it on their facebook wall, in comments to people asking about it.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Apr 12, 2012)

Jeeze, are products here really that much more expensive?


----------



## PrettyInPowell (Apr 12, 2012)

I saw it on their Facebook page, I also left a comment asking them what was the reasoning for the price difference and they have yet to get back to me... here is the link:

http://www.facebook.com/GlossyBox.com

I won the first box too, and might subscribe for the second but it my mind that's 2 Birchbox subscriptions -- and a dollar to save. Or a new shirt. Or about 2 dinners out. It seems high considering that the other countries don't pay that much (Check the comment below my comment on Facebook to see the conversion.)

All I can say is that they better make it worth it or they won't be very popular, especially in this economy and the competition they already are up against here.


----------



## murflegirl (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> They've said it on their facebook wall, in comments to people asking about it.








> Originally Posted by *PrettyInPowell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw it on their Facebook page, I also left a comment asking them what was the reasoning for the price difference and they have yet to get back to me... here is the link:
> 
> ...



Thanks guys! I haven't been stalking their facebook too much lately and this is what I get! haha!


----------



## mszJessica (Apr 12, 2012)

maybe its so expensive bc we'll be getting items from other countries &amp; they'll have to pass commodities check thing.. just a guess


----------



## SeptEllis (Apr 12, 2012)

Wow! $21 per month. I know the other countries have gotten good items... hope its worth it here in the US. Still excited though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## snllama (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mszJessica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> maybe its so expensive bc we'll be getting items from other countries &amp; they'll have to pass commodities check thing.. just a guess



the brands on the international brands page are mostly american companies or at least companies that have huge american outfitters. So I dont get why they would mark it up that high. 

Plus our postal system is MUCH cheaper to send than any system in Europe.


----------



## ValentineLissar (Apr 12, 2012)

For some reason, I always thought it was going to be $22.  I was thinking about this the other day and I got that number because the brands that are featured in their boxes are more luxury brands and they wouldn't be as willing to part from products without having Glossybox pay a higher price for them.  Or it could because the brands they hope to feature are foreign like Lancome (based in France) and Burberry (based in Britain) and so they're factoring in the international markup.  Plus, I guess they justified the steep cost  because they saw that women were willing to spend $20 on Julep which is only nail polish.  Not going to subscribe since i already have two subs.


----------



## mszJessica (Apr 12, 2012)

Very true.. Does anyone know where theyre headquarters will be for the us?
 



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MKCurio (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mszJessica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Very true.. Does anyone know where theyre headquarters will be for the us?


not sure where their shipping hub is but their office is in NYC.

I didn't win a box....yet...seems like they are still doing a few giveaways with youtube chanels etc.

I'll give them a try for a month or so and then make my decision on what to keep/drop


----------



## snllama (Apr 12, 2012)

They are located in New York City.


----------



## yoru (Apr 12, 2012)

Ugh, not worth it. At least to me. It's 10pounds in UK, why bump it up here? For $15 I can find it reasonable even though it's still a bit expensive to me, but that $6 extra is gonna make a huge difference when the subs piles up. You pay $72 extra within a year for $21/month.


----------



## mishtastic (Apr 13, 2012)

Does anyone know if Glossybox has a good rewards program? I mean we pretty much get back $5 from every Birchbox because of the reviews, and if you order something from BeautyBar you get your entire $15 back so that's how I justify those. I'm really tempted to subscribe when this opens, but $21 is pushing it for me.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 13, 2012)

Wow, $21?  I had to fight with myself forever to justify a $19 Conscious Box, and I only decided to do it because it has products for all different areas of my life. But I think $21 for a beauty sample box is going to be way too high for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyEarth (Apr 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, $21?  I had to fight with myself forever to justify a $19 Conscious Box, and I only decided to do it because it has products for all different areas of my life. But I think $21 for a beauty sample box is going to be way too high for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Same here - I debated with myself for a few weeks before going for the Conscious Box - January and February was okay, March sucked, and this Month looks fantastic - but $21 for the GlossyBox - I would hope that there is one full size product per box for that price. With the Conscious Box, I was able to justify the purchase due to the products being health, beauty and food in one box. 

I will still subscribe for the first box in the paid subscription, but the first box or two will be critically judge - just because of the price.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LadyEarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'd still like to try one box...but if I kept it, it would have to take the place of either Conscious Box or Birchbox...Conscious Box replaced Sample Society, and that one was awesome...so for $21, this one better be AMAZING.


This is one I'm VERY thankful I get to try the first box for free. If it is 21 dollars awesome, I'll give it a go for one (paid) month. It will take the place of myglam and one beauty army sub for me. Since you can skip on BA though, I probably won't cancel, just skip.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Apr 13, 2012)

21.00?!?! I'm so glad I won a box. I just signed up for Birchbox and Myglam... I'll more than likely subscribe to Glossybox also so hopefully like everyone else has said, this better be worth it. I'm still really excited though!


----------



## Caryatid (Apr 13, 2012)

$21.00 wouldn't be bad, considering the brands they receive. One or two full-to-half sized products will more than pay for it, and it looks like they're usually 5-6 samples. I'd always rather pay a bit more for better quality boxes. Sure, it might be twice as much as a Birchbox, but I'd rather get the products in Glossybox anyway. I think it'll truly be more along the luxe lines.


----------



## Cynnelise (Apr 13, 2012)

Are the samples at least deluxe sized? I really want to try this one even though I'd be pushing it. I cancelled some of my other subs so I'd only be spending about 50$ on subs total now if I sub to this one which isn't bad..right? Is that bad? From what I've heard this one would actually be worth the price. Does anyone know if this is more beauty or skin care oriented? I really don't need any more skin care which is why I gave the others up so easily. So now I just have BB,CB and waiting for this one.


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 13, 2012)

Sure, the price might be justifiable given what brands they have, but I know for a lot of people, myself included, $21 is a lot of money to shell out on a little mystery surprise box every month. For me, the value of the box doesn't really come from the monetary value and whether or not I got my money's worth, but whether or not I'm going to use the products in the box. I dunno, Birchbox and MyGlam feel like a lot less of a gamble. For Glossybox's prices, I just don't want to take a chance. I think I'm gonna keep my eye on this to see what they send out over the next few months, and then maybe give it a shot once I have money. Maaaybe. Who knows, by then beauty subs may not be nearly as exciting/interesting.


----------



## akharri785 (Apr 13, 2012)

I totally agree with you. I don't necessarily care about getting my "money back" exactly from each box, I just want products I'll use and/or will be fun to sample. And BB seems a lot "safer." It's far cheaper and I almost always use everything in it. Glossybox sounds AWESOME brand wise, but $20 is a lot to put down EACH month for samples. I understand you may get a bigger sample or occasional full size, but it's too much of a gamble. I'll try a box or two and see if it's worth it, but I'll probably quickly cancel.
 



> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sure, the price might be justifiable given what brands they have, but I know for a lot of people, myself included, $21 is a lot of money to shell out on a little mystery surprise box every month. For me, the value of the box doesn't really come from the monetary value and whether or not I got my money's worth, but whether or not I'm going to use the products in the box. I dunno, Birchbox and MyGlam feel like a lot less of a gamble. For Glossybox's prices, I just don't want to take a chance. I think I'm gonna keep my eye on this to see what they send out over the next few months, and then maybe give it a shot once I have money. Maaaybe. Who knows, by then beauty subs may not be nearly as exciting/interesting.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 13, 2012)

I don't think I could do Glossybox every month, it's far too expensive and I feel like I would end up just hoarding samples, but I definitely want to try it at least one month this summer. It sounds amazing but not for my college student budget :[


----------



## PrettyInPowell (Apr 13, 2012)

I agree with all of you 21 Dollars is extremely high -- Luckily I won the first one (and am still considering a second box) however I know the first two are of course be great and worth it -- its the ones down the line that is what I'd be worried about.  Also I asked them what cause the difference in cost on their Facebook page and they said it was due to Market Circumstance &amp; Currency. Which if you check the post in my mind is very broad and basically them saying we feel we can charge you this much.  Also the conversion of how much other countries pay into USD is up there as well  --- it seems like they are going to be ripping us off since their won't be any difference between our boxes and other countries, even though when cost of their boxes is converted into USD all fall around the 15 Dollar range, except for China.           

Please go voice your concern on their Facebook page so they can see that their possible future costumers aren't pleased with the cost. (Even though I am sure the price won't change -- it may make them re-evaluate, or at least give us more of an explanation as too why there is a cost difference!)

http://www.facebook.com/GlossyBox.com


----------



## cjeanette (Apr 13, 2012)

Even though other countries fall into the $15 charge we could have more taxes or tariffs. I am betting that is the main reason China is so high. Where are they headquartered?  

It's also supply and demand.  If they have more make-up products that the other companies they will get $21 from people who have been willing to pay $15 for companies that are mainly skincare.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 13, 2012)

@PrettyinPowell good idea! I went ahead and voiced my issue with price on their facebook. I feel like a lot of people will bite the bullet and cancel their other subscriptions for glossybox, but maybe if subscription rates are lower than they anticipated they might reconsider what they're charging.


----------



## mszJessica (Apr 13, 2012)

yeh I was thinking the same. They said theyre headquatered in nyc though
 



> Originally Posted by *cjeanette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Even though other countries fall into the $15 charge we could have more taxes or tariffs. I am betting that is the main reason China is so high. Where are they headquartered?
> 
> It's also supply and demand.  If they have more make-up products that the other companies they will get $21 from people who have been willing to pay $15 for companies that are mainly skincare.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 13, 2012)

Taxes are typically lower in the US than most countries;  we don't have VAT or GSTs. Our corporate income taxes are much lower. Since they have a US base of operations, they aren't paying customs duties or import taxes. Our minimum wage and benefit requirements are much, much lower than places like the UK or Australia, so that doesn't add additional overhead. China, yeah, I bet there are mad tariffs on the boxes, but no way cost here is higher than Britain or Australia (I have lived in England and New Zealand and have family all over the UK, Australia and New Zealand. We spend a couple months a year not living in the US, so I do have some familiarity with cost of living in other places).  Cadbury, for example, is a British company, but its charges for its wares a price not out of line with other mid-range mass candy companies. There is probably not much reason other than that they CAN!



> Originally Posted by *cjeanette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Even though other countries fall into the $15 charge we could have more taxes or tariffs. I am betting that is the main reason China is so high. Where are they headquartered?
> 
> It's also supply and demand.  If they have more make-up products that the other companies they will get $21 from people who have been willing to pay $15 for companies that are mainly skincare.


----------



## BabyMafalda (Apr 13, 2012)

21 Dollars for 5 samples?? Maybe I am wrong but it seems a little pricey!!!


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 13, 2012)

depends on what kind of samples 





 



> Originally Posted by *BabyMafalda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 21 Dollars for 5 samples?? Maybe I am wrong but it seems a little pricey!!!


----------



## wadedl (Apr 13, 2012)

Seems rather pricey to me too. $21 not even knowing if I will like what I get.

Birchbox sent me some awesome products in the Teen Vogue Box and it was $10. That is a reasonable risk for me because I know they can be hit and miss. $15 even is reasonable. $21 is just a bit too much.


----------



## mszJessica (Apr 14, 2012)

I guess we just have to see what's in the first few boxes to actually join  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PrettyInPowell (Apr 14, 2012)

Only time will tell...

Hopefully they send us that won the first box our boxes soon -- I am canceling my MyGlam now -- Just incase I want to sign up.


----------



## akicowi (Apr 14, 2012)

The conversion of their UK box to US dollars is about $21.


----------



## Angelaelle (Apr 14, 2012)

$21 is right on the fence. I'll subscribe, but if I don't like what I'm getting I'll be quicker to cancel than with my other subs.

I'm starting to get turned off with their slow doling out of the giveaway boxes and the vague start to subscriptions. It's not creating buzz, It's just plain annoying. Just give a start date already.

I'm in a mood today!


----------



## Wida (Apr 14, 2012)

Thankfully, I was a winner of the first box and if it really "wows" me, I may get another box.  I really can't see myself spending that kind of money for more than one or two months.  $21 is steep!


----------



## ahkae (Apr 14, 2012)

I agree that $21 does seem much but I'm willing to try the 2nd box if the 1st one is awesome.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 14, 2012)

Just checked the exchange rate and it's actually $15.9 as of COB yesterday.



> Originally Posted by *akicowi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The conversion of their UK box to US dollars is about $21.


----------



## YoungHopes (Apr 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just checked the exchange rate and it's actually $15.9 as of COB yesterday.


Actually, *akicowi* is correct. The UK glossbox cost Â£10, plus they charge Â£2.95 for P&amp;P (postage and packing). So when you convert Â£12.95 to USD you get $20.50. I do plan to subscribe for at least 3 months because that is how long I give any new sub that I try. However, I'll probably cancel after that because I've watched a lot of glossybox videos on youtube and they just don't seem worth $21. I get really good birchboxes and can't imagine paying twice the price for a glossybox.


----------



## Angelaelle (Apr 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *YoungHopes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Actually, *akicowi* is correct. The UK glossbox cost Â£10, plus they charge Â£2.95 for P&amp;P (postage and packing). So when you convert Â£12.95 to USD you get $20.50. I do plan to subscribe for at least 3 months because that is how long I give any new sub that I try. However, I'll probably cancel after that because I've watched a lot of glossybox videos on youtube and they just don't seem worth $21. I get really good birchboxes and can't imagine paying twice the price for a glossybox.



What would keep me subscribed beyond a few months is if we get products not commonly available in the US.

Another box I wish was available in the US is the Glam Box Middle East. They've been a little heavy on the Elizabeth Arden products the last couple months, but there are some interesting products there.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 15, 2012)

Sorry- I missed the postage part! I didn't notice - does the $21 include postage?

I don't watch the videos. Not really my thing. I am therefore a little behind other than looking at the websites. So you really don't think they are much/any better than Birchbox based on what people actually get in the videos?



> Originally Posted by *YoungHopes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Actually, *akicowi* is correct. The UK glossbox cost Â£10, plus they charge Â£2.95 for P&amp;P (postage and packing). So when you convert Â£12.95 to USD you get $20.50. I do plan to subscribe for at least 3 months because that is how long I give any new sub that I try. However, I'll probably cancel after that because I've watched a lot of glossybox videos on youtube and they just don't seem worth $21. I get really good birchboxes and can't imagine paying twice the price for a glossybox.


----------



## NutMeg19 (Apr 15, 2012)

I was/am really looking forward to the US launch of Glossybox...but if they are charging $21 a month I may have to skip it.  I am ok with $10-12, and maybe even $15 if I knew exactly what I am getting and I felt it was worth it.  I don't know.  I just don't think I can bring myself to pay $21 for samples that I may or may not like.  I also asked myself if Birchbox went to $20 a month, like BirchboxMan is, would I continue with it?  I really don't think so, at all.  I think around $10 is my cut off, especially with multiple subscriptions.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angelaelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes!  I haven't looked at Glam Box at all, but I was just commenting on another forum that non-American brands in Glossybox would hook me like WHOA even at the $21 price point.  I used to live in Seattle before passports were required for border crossings, and I would go to Canada every other month or so and spend almost my entire $150 allotment (the amount of stuff you can bring back before you have to pay customs fees) on beauty products I couldn't get in my area.  I'm also fond of browsing the beauty products at Asian markets, although I rarely buy any of it since the packaging is usually entirely in Japanese/Korean/Mandarin/etc., so I have no idea what it is or how to use it.  

I have a feeling one of two things is going to happen with Glossybox and their $21 price:  Either they're going to do...  not well since we're accustomed to $10 or $15 boxes (and I have a feeling that the products they will be sending are along the same line as Sample Society, which is a-mocha-and-a-bagel cheaper than Glossybox is going to be), or the $10-15 boxes will start creeping up in price once they realize that we're willing to pay more.  But I'm not sure that I would be willing to pay more for any of the boxes I'm already subscribed to if they tried increasing prices, so this entire concept could collapse if prices started going up.  I might be okay with paying $10 a month for Birchbox, for example, but $15?  Not so much.  

And sure, Glossybox has a points system, but I'm not sure it's as solid as Birchbox's points system based on what I've seen for their other countries.  20 points per review is twice as much as Birchbox, but you have to have 1000 points before you get a free box, so that's fifty reviews, and if you're looking at five items per box, that's ten months.  You can typically get 50 points per box with Birchbox, and 100 points -- two months of reviews -- gets you ten bucks (and there are *always* things in their store that are on my shopping list), so it's kind of like your boxes cost five bucks.  The rewards stack up *much* more quickly with Birchbox than it looks like will be possible with Glossybox.  

Anyway.  For me, it's probably going to boil down to what brands are offered.  If they're the same as Sample Society and/or Birchbox, I won't see the point in getting Glossybox as well.  I would probably be better off setting up radically different Birchbox profiles and getting multiple boxes from them instead.  Same cost, but more toys to play with.


----------



## EmJay (Apr 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a feeling one of two things is going to happen with Glossybox and their $21 price:  Either they're going to do...  not well since we're accustomed to $10 or $15 boxes (and I have a feeling that the products they will be sending are along the same line as Sample Society, which is a-mocha-and-a-bagel cheaper than Glossybox is going to be), or *the $10-15 boxes will start creeping up in price once they realize that we're willing to pay more*.  But I'm not sure that I would be willing to pay more for any of the boxes I'm already subscribed to if they tried increasing prices, so this entire concept could collapse if prices started going up.  I might be okay with paying $10 a month for Birchbox, for example, but $15?  Not so much.



With as many subscription services out there, and that have opened over the years, and prices not being raised I don't think prices will just because Glossybox steps out onto the scene.

I have no problem with spending $21 dollars for a sample box, I'd be more ticked off to spend and waste $21 on one product then receiving and not like 5 or 6 samples, that saves me from making the mistake of buying and not liking a full size product 5 or 6 times. If you bought 5/6 full size product at $21 a pop that would be $105/$126, that samples box just saved you $84/$105.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *EmJay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That math only works if you wanted to try all 5 things though.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 15, 2012)

Or if you really want to justify $21 on one box








> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> That math only works if you wanted to try all 5 things though.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Apr 15, 2012)

$21 is a bit high but only time will tell on how much it will end up being *fingers crossed*


----------



## calexxia (Apr 16, 2012)

I am hoping that it will be worth the price, but have zero qualms about cancelling if it isn't. Worth, of course, is TOTALLY subjective, and I admit that I'm saddened and surprised that I am down to just two subs right now, especially when I expect I will more often than not be skipping Julep Maven. For me, worth is a combination of the following: brands that I'm interested in, but hesitant to try on my own; new brands that I am not yet familiar with; retail value of a box (because if the box costs more than its retail value, it isn't worth it to me); items that I may never have considered, but then fall in love with.

Like a lot of folks, I went a wee bit sample-crazy for a while there. The IDEA, at least, was that looking forward to all my boxes would slake my shopaholism. Instead, though, it wound up creating lemmings that I could not justify feeding--"little luxuries" are great, but if I were to fall insanely in love with too many products that are out of my price range, it would be bad. VERY bad. I've said recently that I almost feel "sampled out", and there is truth in that--right now, there are very few products coming out that seem truly EXCITING to me. So, even though I will be subbing to Glossybox for the "little luxuries" aspect, I'm also taking a long, hard look at WHY I keep accumulating product. No Buy didn't work for me...maybe it's time to purge out the majority of my "stuff" and start only buying those things that truly excite ME again. Lemmy knows, I've got enough of the "basics" by now!


----------



## MKCurio (Apr 16, 2012)

I was just watching some more GlossyBox CA and UK videos and it seems like the size of the samples are pretty large...I would call them travel sized.  So hopefully that is why the boxes are a little more expensive.  The boxes themselves are alone a lot larger in size then a BB so more room to ship larger products in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Here is to hoping!


----------



## kdrzrbck (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm a bit upset about the price of the box as well.  $21 is just a lot I think for some samples.  However, I've heard such good things about GlossyBox that I think I'll try it out for a couple months and see if its worth it and then if not I'll cancel.


----------



## jaimelesmots (Apr 16, 2012)

I decided this year to clean out my make-up and skincare, after watching a few too many episodes of _Hoarders_. Unfortunately, it only made me realize I didn't have enough stuff, and so the spree began. And Birchbox hasn't been helping....




 



> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am hoping that it will be worth the price, but have zero qualms about cancelling if it isn't. Worth, of course, is TOTALLY subjective, and I admit that I'm saddened and surprised that I am down to just two subs right now, especially when I expect I will more often than not be skipping Julep Maven. For me, worth is a combination of the following: brands that I'm interested in, but hesitant to try on my own; new brands that I am not yet familiar with; retail value of a box (because if the box costs more than its retail value, it isn't worth it to me); items that I may never have considered, but then fall in love with.
> 
> Like a lot of folks, I went a wee bit sample-crazy for a while there. The IDEA, at least, was that looking forward to all my boxes would slake my shopaholism. Instead, though, it wound up creating lemmings that I could not justify feeding--"little luxuries" are great, but if I were to fall insanely in love with too many products that are out of my price range, it would be bad. VERY bad. I've said recently that I almost feel "sampled out", and there is truth in that--right now, there are very few products coming out that seem truly EXCITING to me. So, even though I will be subbing to Glossybox for the "little luxuries" aspect, I'm also taking a long, hard look at WHY I keep accumulating product. No Buy didn't work for me...maybe it's time to purge out the majority of my "stuff" and start only buying those things that truly excite ME again. Lemmy knows, I've got enough of the "basics" by now!


----------



## BabyMafalda (Apr 16, 2012)

I just received an e-mail!! I have won the first US Glossybox!!! So excited!!!!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BabyMafalda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received an e-mail!! I have won the first US Glossybox!!! So excited!!!!



OMG, They are still sending out emails?!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 16, 2012)

Yep, and it is still on the website. But if you have already entered, you cannot enter again with the same email. I have about 11 entries in and no box







> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, They are still sending out emails?!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 16, 2012)

It looks like it!!!!!!

*crosses fingers*
 



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, They are still sending out emails?!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yep, and it is still on the website. But if you have already entered, you cannot enter again with the same email. I have about 11 entries in and no box


Ugggh. Gonna have to add more than the four I have in there already it looks like. LOL.


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 16, 2012)

I put 7 email addresses in there, so I am all out lol. 
 



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugggh. Gonna have to add more than the four I have in there already it looks like. LOL.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I put 7 email addresses in there, so I am all out lol.


I just put in hubby's email addy. LMAO! It was all I had left.


----------



## MakeupA (Apr 16, 2012)

Calexxia what two samples are you currently subscribed to?


----------



## JennyDBV (Apr 16, 2012)

I just won a glossybox too! I just got the email this afternoon and got the email from my main email account.


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Apr 16, 2012)

I wonder when they are sending the 1st boxes out? I'm hoping May since they usally start in the beginning of the months right?


----------



## snllama (Apr 16, 2012)

On fb they keep saying they are launching in the spring, well only have May and half of June left to be considered Spring. And it sure doesn't seem like the boxes are being sent out in April. So probably May will be the first box and June the second box available to everyone.

Id be okay with that if they were a little more clear on the dates. I guess they are protecting themselves if they can't get the boxes launched on time, but just a little more detail would be helpful!


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm thinking about asking my mom if I can use hers, haha! But I really don't think I'm going to win one, so I'll just stick with the emails that I've already put in.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just put in hubby's email addy. LMAO! It was all I had left.


----------



## calexxia (Apr 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Calexxia what two samples are you currently subscribed to?



Birchbox (annual)

Julep Maven (it's skippable, so....)

Thing is, I WAS subbed to Sindulge, My Platinum Box, MyGlam, Sample Society, Birchbox twice, AND Julep. That was a little bit of overkill for me, though.


----------



## lovepink (Apr 16, 2012)

OMG I won a box!!!!  I thought the time frame was over but my date to give my address is 4/20/12!

Are we all really going to get a box?  I'm worried since other people were notified like the begining of the month that they won!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 16, 2012)

Well they still have a sign up on their web page saying "win the first glossybox by entering your email" so i'm wondering if they're going to be doing periodic drawings as long as that sign up is on their website still?

i sure hope so  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AsianGirl (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi folks,

Newbie member here; I received an email saying I had 'won' the first Glossybox with the first lot of announcements (30Mar). Since then I received a follow-up email on 04Apr asking for my telephone number. That was it. I have not yet received the box, but will definitely post pics when it arrives!


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 16, 2012)

I hope so too! I refuse to give up hope as long as that thing is up on their website, haha.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well they still have a sign up on their web page saying "win the first glossybox by entering your email" so i'm wondering if they're going to be doing periodic drawings as long as that sign up is on their website still?
> 
> i sure hope so  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 16, 2012)

I just signed up another email just in case.


----------



## giggles1972 (Apr 18, 2012)

i sent sent my email to glossy box! YEA!


----------



## PrettyInPowell (Apr 18, 2012)

Just to let you all know they are holding a Twitter Party on 4/19 from 3-4pm EST and will be chatting about beauty and apparently giving away a box according to their Facebook page! Just thought I'd inform anyone who wasn't aware!


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PrettyInPowell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just to let you all know they are holding a Twitter Party on 4/19 from 3-4pm EST and will be chatting about beauty and apparently giving away a box according to their Facebook page! Just thought I'd inform anyone who wasn't aware!


 they need to chat about the launch date if you ask me! lol


----------



## snllama (Apr 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> they need to chat about the launch date if you ask me! lol


 if anybody goes, let us know what they say!


----------



## PrettyInPowell (Apr 19, 2012)

Can anyone tell me how much their package weighed? My first package got lost in the mail and MyGlam just sent me a replacement but it only weighs .2110 lbs which seems very light and i am worried they are going to give me an old bag then what I should be getting this month! 

Someone please reply! Thanks!


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PrettyInPowell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can anyone tell me how much their package weighed? My first package got lost in the mail and MyGlam just sent me a replacement but it only weighs .2110 lbs which seems very light and i am worried they are going to give me an old bag then what I should be getting this month!
> 
> Someone please reply! Thanks!


 Sounds about right. The MyGlam bag was very light for April.


----------



## PrettyInPowell (Apr 21, 2012)

Sorry I stuck this in the wrong thread! But thanks for answering!

anyone have any updates on the GlossyBox? I just canceled my MyGlam Account so I can sign up for GlossyBox!


----------



## Lotus Luxe (Apr 21, 2012)

Since I have had no luck winning a GlossyBox after submitting like 10 email addresses, I decided to make a youtube video for the youtube contest they are having. Now this is my first video, so it isn't that great (so don't make fun of me hehe). I also had a really hard time making the video so short, so it may seem a little awkward, but it gets the job done. I would really really really really appreciate it if you guys could like my video to help me win! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jcj9eiMcagQ


----------



## becarr50 (Apr 21, 2012)

The video is adorable  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Good luck.


----------



## Lotus Luxe (Apr 22, 2012)

thank you!!!!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Apr 23, 2012)

You got my 'like'.  Good luck!


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Apr 23, 2012)

You got my 'like'.  Good luck!


----------



## AsianGirl (Apr 24, 2012)

Ditto! Good Luck!


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 24, 2012)

Glossybox is supposed to making a big announcement according to their FB page!!!

GlossyBox.com
16 minutes ago
We have a very exciting announcement coming up very soon!! Stay tuned xx


----------



## LadyEarth (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Glossybox is supposed to making a big announcement according to their FB page!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 24, 2012)

Their "very soon" means nothing as they have been saying that for months.


----------



## Lotus Luxe (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Their "very soon" means nothing as they have been saying that for months.


 I'm with you on that. I bet "very soon" means like in a week or so 






... and thanks to all that liked my video  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyEarth (Apr 24, 2012)

Hmmm, true. I doubt the announcement would be for a subscription. The free boxes I assume are for test purposes to gauge feedback from those recieving  the free boxes. I doubt they will launch subscriptions without the feedback and to make the necessary changes so there will be less likelihood of shipping/expectation problems when they start taking money. I would think Sample Society would have benefited from a test launch as well.


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Apr 24, 2012)

I just hope they are going to give us the info when they will start shipping the boxes out to the winners so at least we can get a date. This anticipation is killing me!


----------



## luckylilme (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi guys I'm new here. I actually found this site by looking for other people that wanted to talk about the glossybox. I'm sooooooo excited and reading this made me feel good that I'm not the only one stalking their fb page. I won one and I hope it's good because $21 bucks is pushing it for me. I will pay it but I won't be happy about it. I am addicted to these monthly subscriptions.


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Apr 24, 2012)

If you are addicted to monthly subscriptions, you have come to the right place.  Welcome!  : )


----------



## Missyrocks (Apr 24, 2012)

I haven't won. And it's become tiresome that they still don't have any info in almost May. What is up with this whole thing?


----------



## sayznichole (Apr 25, 2012)

if i'm reading your comment right ( sorry if i'm not lol )  The boxes are $21 ??!!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sayznichole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> if i'm reading your comment right ( sorry if i'm not lol )  The boxes are $21 ??!!


 Yup.


----------



## YoungHopes (Apr 26, 2012)

According to their fb page, if you won a glossybox, you should have it by early next week. Can't wait!!!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 26, 2012)

I saw that!! I'm soooo pumped. Just what I need to tide me over til my BB gets here hehehe.


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 26, 2012)

Glossybox's facebook page:


GlossyBox.com
We have an exciting announcement! The very first GLOSSYBOXES are about to be shipped to all our winners! This means you can be expecting them as of early next week, depending on your location. The team has been working very hard to prepare for this launch and *we will open up subscriptions in May*. If you want to be the first to know the exact launch date, please register on www.Glossybox.com. We can't wait to treat to you to the best in beauty every month! Thanks for all your patience!


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 26, 2012)

YEY THEY WILL OPEN SUBS IN MAY WOO HOO !!


----------



## celiajuno (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm so excited, I can't wait to sign up for this I think it will be great.


----------



## PrettyInPowell (Apr 26, 2012)

Yeah! They should be arriving soon! I will post when I get mine!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cjeanette (Apr 26, 2012)

So do you think the winners will have their boxes before the rest of us can sign up?  I think that would be ideal to decide if we want to drop the $21  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Apr 26, 2012)

I can't wait to see whats inside!! and i do think the winnners will have there boxes 1st because they stated 1st boxes are only for the winners other boxes will be threw subscription


----------



## murflegirl (Apr 26, 2012)

This is exciting news to wake up to! Woohoo!


----------



## mszJessica (Apr 26, 2012)

So excited!! I was just telling myself how I would really like something in my mailbox next week! lol This is the perfect early birthday present (since my birthday is may 6  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## satojoko (Apr 26, 2012)

Glossy Box US is more expensive than Glossy Box Canada? That's surprising. It's usually the other way around. I'm really hoping the Canadian one will be great. Can't wait to see what people in the US get in their boxes!


----------



## snllama (Apr 26, 2012)

Wohoo! So excited to get my box!


----------



## Kittygirl4 (Apr 27, 2012)

I can't wait to see what's in your Glossyboxes, ladies!!!! 




  Please post pics for us!!!!


----------



## sayznichole (Apr 27, 2012)

I agree $21 is kind of steep but i guess if they include better things it will be worth canceling myglam and birchbox for ? lol I don't know if i can justify $41/month in subscription boxes....


----------



## aftereight (Apr 27, 2012)

Sad =(

I didn't win a box nor am I going to sign up for Glossybox. $21 is just too steep for me. The UK box is Â£10 which is equal to around $16 american dollars so why are they charging an extra $5? Same thing with Glossybox Canada. $15 Canadian dollars = $16 American dollars.


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 27, 2012)

Maybe because we are getting really great products??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## luckylilme (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Glossybox countdown is on! Iâ€™m excited to see whatâ€™s in the box. I know itâ€™s going to be good because this is not their first time at the rodeo. Iâ€™m pretty sure they have done research and are fully aware of the vast difference in price point between them and the other monthly sub boxes. Iâ€™ve been watching the youtube vids from the other countries and it looks like this is the Bugatti of beauty boxes. If itâ€™s good Iâ€™m going in. I canâ€™t bear the thought of having to watch vids of everyone else opening their â€œawesomeâ€ box while Iâ€™m at home hoping my MyGlam bag is 1. Not crappy and 2. Comes on time.


----------



## kdrzrbck (Apr 29, 2012)

I also think $21 is pretty freaking expensive but I think I'm definitely gonna sign up for at least a couple months.  I've just heard so many good things about it to pass it up.  Hopefully it turns out to be worth the money.


----------



## LAtPoly (Apr 29, 2012)

Hmmm...I kind of don't like their business model of sending the first month free to a select few winners.  I'm bummed I didn't get one!  

$21 is a little high IMO.  I think $10 is a steal and I have no idea how Birchbox makes any profit.  I think for a good box $15 is fair and I'm comfortable with that.  But $21...that seems like it is pushing it.  For $21 I can buy a full-size shadow/eye-liner/etc at Sephora and I'll know that I'll &lt;3 that!

I may consider Glossybox, but I'll wait a few months and make sure it can keep up the goods.  Until then, I'm only subscribing to Birchbox which has been very good to me.  I'm going to be very good to them the next 20% coupon that comes my way!  :-D


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmmm...I kind of don't like their business model of sending the first month free to a select few winners.  I'm bummed I didn't get one!
> 
> ...


 Disclaimer: I won a first box

but I think it's more fair than any other way, they didn't give them away to specific bloggers or anything, they held a drawing for them so everyone got a fair chance, imo. I don't know that anyone would have had a better chance of getting a box if they had a sign up list and opened subs for the first month.


----------



## miss6aby (Apr 29, 2012)

Please winners..post your pictures here when you get your boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Im so Jelly!! haha


----------



## luckylilme (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I agree and if I didn't win I would want to see what kind of stuff they have for a $21 sub price.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm actually starting to think that it's a good thing that they gave the first boxes away given the price.  Now that the first boxes are out in the wild, they have to hope that we look at the contents and decide that they are worth the money instead of getting us to hand over the money up front and cross our fingers, as has been the case with Posh Pod, Sample Society, and pretty much every other startup.


----------



## MakeupA (Apr 29, 2012)

I didn't win a box but I'm super exicted to see what members received and subscribe soon! Maybe we will get to see later this week.


----------



## Brenda Barrett (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi guys! Im new to writing on here but not new to reading! Started reading in November. So I hate to have the first thing I write to be a favor BUUUT Im trying to win one of these precious Glossy boxes though one of the last contests they are having.

My video has to be one of a few with the MOST "LIKES". Please like this video for me. I posted the video once and the likes FROZE can you believe it!! Apparently its a common Youtube flaw.... Any ways if you are due a good deed today, just have the time, or wanna be nice please check out my video and click the like button! THANK YOU SO MUCH...

THANKS YALL!!

http://youtu.be/3v2_sS05uYI


----------



## LAtPoly (Apr 29, 2012)

That is a good point - you can preview what types of products they put in.  I totally jelly...I hate missing out on stuff.

I just feel like so many of these subs (cough, MyGlam, cough) send out a really slick first box to get a lot of hype and then...you get some duds for awhile.  I don't trust that the boxes they are giving away will be representative of their monthly boxes...so it won't be what causes me to join.  But I am hoping they prove me wrong and have consistent awesome boxes!  If it's good stuff, I'll join in after a few months for sure.

I do like that the giveaway was random...


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 29, 2012)

GlossyBox has a great reputation in other countries though so lets hope its not that way!
 



> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is a good point - you can preview what types of products they put in.  I totally jelly...I hate missing out on stuff.
> 
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 29, 2012)

I am hoping for the best but I agree that with it being so much more than other beauty boxes, they will be scrutinized like nobodys business, by everyone who subs and those who are on the fence about it. I am just excited they will open subs in May, I definitely will be signing up as soon as I can.


----------



## Brenda Barrett (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Brenda Barrett* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi guys! Im new to writing on here but not new to reading! Started reading in November. So I hate to have the first thing I write to be a favor BUUUT Im trying to win one of these precious Glossy boxes though one of the last contests they are having.
> 
> ...


 Yay!!! I got an additional like after I posted this for yall!! THANK YOU WHO EVER LIKE MY LIL VIDEO!!!!


----------



## oOliveColored (Apr 29, 2012)

I was really excited for glossy box usa but for $21 I think I'll pass, unless it's so amazing I'll drop all other subscriptions.


----------



## PrettyInPowell (Apr 29, 2012)

Has anyone who else has one gotten an email with their tracking number? are we going to be given tracking number or is it just going to show up?    

 I will give everyone on here updates when I hear about tracking &amp; post photos when I receive.  

Sorry to those of you who didn't win, to be honest I wasn't crazy about the whole idea of 'winning' the first box, I mean I am glad I am getting one but I do think its sort of unfair for those of you who have been waiting to join and didn't win.


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 29, 2012)

I agree. I didn't win a box, and I'm totally fine with it since I'm trying to get rid of a lot of stuff and save my money. From what I've seen in other countries, Glossyboxes really have been wonderful, but I think the price is going to hold a lot of people back. I would much rather have a large number of ladies get the first box for free and share photos and reviews of the contents so everyone can make an informed decision before anyone has to make a commitment to spend $21. 



> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm actually starting to think that it's a good thing that they gave the first boxes away given the price.  Now that the first boxes are out in the wild, they have to hope that we look at the contents and decide that they are worth the money instead of getting us to hand over the money up front and cross our fingers, as has been the case with Posh Pod, Sample Society, and pretty much every other startup.


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Apr 29, 2012)

No i haven't gotten any email since the one about me giving my phone number which I responded to? I only heard about that we were supposed to start receiving it sometime this week on FB?



> Originally Posted by *PrettyInPowell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone who else has one gotten an email with their tracking number? are we going to be given tracking number or is it just going to show up?
> 
> ...


----------



## Christi Z (Apr 30, 2012)

I saw that everyone is saying that they are going to be $21 for a sub, but just wondering how we actually know this already? (crossing my fingers that it really isn't)


----------



## kdrzrbck (Apr 30, 2012)

They said so on their facebook page..


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Christi Z* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw that everyone is saying that they are going to be $21 for a sub, but just wondering how we actually know this already? (crossing my fingers that it really isn't)


 I asked on Twitter and they've confirmed it there and on Facebook.



@zadidoll Hi! Yes our GlossyBox subscription will be $21 per month.

â€” GLOSSYBOX USA (@glossybox_us) April 13, 2012


----------



## Lotus Luxe (Apr 30, 2012)

Hey ladies! I'm so sorry to be asking this again, but I'm getting nervous ahhh .. I made a video to win a glossy box and at first it was looking awesome and now someone stepped in with so many likes and pushed me out of the top 3 (need to be in top 3 to win). I don't like to share this stuff on my personal Facebook because I hate to bombard my friends with all this makeup/fashion stuff especially because a lot of them don't even know what it is. I know you ladies know how I feel, so can you please help me out by liking my video? Pass it around to anyone you know.... the contest closes tomorrow at midnight! I just need to be in the top 3. Thanks in advance!!!!!


----------



## Jazbot (Apr 30, 2012)

I cannot wait for Glossy subs to open! I been a fan ever since I seen the Austrailia video for a box preview.  I will be canceling MYGLAM when this one opens.  I been with MYGLAM for only a month and not that happy.  I hope they step it up since Glossy is about to shut them down...lol J/K!! But just saying!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 30, 2012)

JUST GOT SHIPPING CONFIRMATION! For my box, I'm waiting on the one shipping to vee still!


----------



## PrettyInPowell (Apr 30, 2012)

Just got my shipping conformation as well! Just letting you all know!


----------



## TheDivineSarah (Apr 30, 2012)

Got my shipping confirmation too! Looks like the boxes are coming from New Jersey (which, woo! I'm in PA so that's not far at all!)


----------



## luckylilme (Apr 30, 2012)

I need some shipping confirmation too. I will be stalking my email ALL day. Thanks for that ladies.


----------



## Wida (Apr 30, 2012)

I got my shipping confirmation too!  So excited for this box!


----------



## snllama (Apr 30, 2012)

> Hey ladies! I'm so sorry to be asking this again, but I'm getting nervous ahhh .. I made a video to win a glossy box and at first it was looking awesome and now someone stepped in with so many likes and pushed me out of the top 3 (need to be in top 3 to win). I don't like to share this stuff on my personal Facebook because I hate to bombard my friends with all this makeup/fashion stuff especially because a lot of them don't even know what it is. I know you ladies know how I feel, so can you please help me out by liking my video? Pass it around to anyone you know.... the contest closes tomorrow at midnight! I just need to be in the top 3. Thanks in advance!!!!!


 as a former biol major, I remember the painful amount of money I had to spend on books! The worst was when they updated to a newer edition by the end of the semester, so you're $400 book was worthless at buy backs! Good luck! Voted for Brenda's video as well! I got my shipping confirmation this morning!! Shipped out of NJ so I bet Ill have it soon!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> as a former biol major, I remember the painful amount of money I had to spend on books! The worst was when they updated to a newer edition by the end of the semester, so you're $400 book was worthless at buy backs! Good luck!
> ...


 I'm hoping it'll be down here by wednesday. Looks like they did parcel post, so it might be longer. COME ON GLOSSYBOX.


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 30, 2012)

you guys are so lucky and I am so jealous


----------



## Jazbot (Apr 30, 2012)

Very lucky ladies!! Can't wait to see what you gals got!


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Apr 30, 2012)

I got my shipping confirmation today also, YAY! I've been *IM*patiently waiting, LOL! So excited! I cancelled Myglam and subbed to Beauty Army. I like how I got to pick what I wanted shipped in the Beauty Army box. So I should be getting my first Beauty Army box and my Glossy Box around the same time, YAY! Can't wait to see everything and do the reviews!


----------



## mstlcmn (Apr 30, 2012)

A couple people are posting pics of their GlossyBox on Twitter!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mstlcmn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A couple people are posting pics of their GlossyBox on Twitter!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 links with an appropriate spoiler warning please!!!  haha.


----------



## mstlcmn (Apr 30, 2012)

I don't know how to do the spoiler thing, I'm a newbie so WARNING don't click link if you don't want to see. I hope this works, if not just do a search of @glossybox_us on twitter  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://t.co/WBefJHkc


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mstlcmn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know how to do the spoiler thing, I'm a newbie so WARNING don't click link if you don't want to see. I hope this works, if not just do a search of @glossybox_us on twitter  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> http://t.co/WBefJHkc


 omg omg I cannot waaaaaaaaaiiiit


----------



## feelingrealtan (Apr 30, 2012)

There is this blog post that shows the same things that are in the twitter picture:

http://www.beautylogicblog.com/2012/04/glossy-box-review-weekend-updates.html


----------



## luckylilme (Apr 30, 2012)

I went back and checked my email and I now have shipping confirmation. Come to mama glossybox!


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 30, 2012)

Its worth 21.00 obvoiously but I only liked 2 items on the list. If I paid 21.00 and received that I would probably not have been too happy with it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 30, 2012)

But it was free for you guys so you have nothing to complain about  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 30, 2012)

The value of that box is over $100 according to that blogger. I'd be happy with it! That gold liner is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 30, 2012)

All I can say is after this box, I'm absolutely subscribing, 21 dollars are not, I'm about to pee myself. WHEN WILL IT SHOW UP?


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 30, 2012)

I really hope there isn't a limited supply or something where we're all rushing to get one and some of us are left out.

Or if there is, they would give us some sort of clue on whats going on!!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 30, 2012)

I hope so too!! I think maybe that is why they are taking so long though, trying to actually have everything together because hey are reputable, unlike some companies, no naming names .


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 30, 2012)

And if the boxes remain this good, they very well may end up being my only sub.


----------



## luckylilme (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> All I can say is after this box, I'm absolutely subscribing, 21 dollars are not, I'm about to pee myself. WHEN WILL IT SHOW UP?


 If that's how GlossyBox does things they are most certainly getting my $21 Dollars EVERY month! I am so excited!


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 30, 2012)

That is definitely a good box, and it looks like Glossybox is definitely going to be giving you your money's worth! IMO, it's a pretty ok box, but nothing that's crazy exciting, to me at least. Now that I've seen what's inside, I'm ok with not having won one of them. I will keep my eye on this sub though-- if the quality and value is that good and that consistent, I think this might be worth it.


----------



## kdrzrbck (Apr 30, 2012)

yup... definitely subscribing!


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Apr 30, 2012)

I wanted it to be a surprise but I had to look LOL! I know my box isn't coming today but I can't wait! I'm in NY and mail man came already :/ CONGRATS LADIES!


----------



## iPretty949 (Apr 30, 2012)

What was the email address of the sender?

I havent received shipping confirmation yet. I am from California.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 30, 2012)

oh wow this is amazing. i might subscribe for one or two months this summer. i definitely wouldn't do it consistently every month though because i'd probably end up with more products than i could use!


----------



## luckylilme (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What was the email address of the sender?
> 
> I havent received shipping confirmation yet. I am from California.


  [email protected]


----------



## samplegal (Apr 30, 2012)

I didn't win, but I hope I get to subscribe soon! This box looks great, and I hope they can stay consistent with this level of products. They really HAVE to at that price.


----------



## PrettyInPowell (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What was the email address of the sender?
> 
> I havent received shipping confirmation yet. I am from California.


 It was sent from [email protected]  

It was sent to me this morning &amp; I think for everyone, I am from California as well, if you won you may want to email them tomorrow if you haven't gotten a shipping email and let them know!


----------



## iPretty949 (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *luckylilme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected]


 thank you!



> Originally Posted by *PrettyInPowell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks! i will check it again. maybe it went to my spam folder. i even forgot which email address I signed up with.






Did it say how many days it is in transit? I hope to receive it before we travel again. I am excited!


----------



## Lotus Luxe (Apr 30, 2012)

I don't know if someone else said this yet but check out the website! They updated it and it looks sooooo different. You can create an account now and subscribe to their newsletter to receive updates when they open their shop. According to the website they will open the shop for a limited time each month so if you are subscribed you will always find out when it's open. I put my email in their old website to receive updates and I never received an update to check out the new website, so I wanted to be safe rather than sorry so I signed up on their new website just because I really really want to subscribe and I don't want to miss out.


----------



## BabyMafalda (Apr 30, 2012)

I haven't received the shipping email yet! Now, I am worried!!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 30, 2012)

The new webpage shows the products if you go to box, as a warning .  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## calexxia (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The new webpage shows the products if you go to box, as a warning .  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Based on that, presuming decent sizing and that it's actually "one of each", not "some of these are 'OR items'", it may well be worth the $21


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 30, 2012)

Another comment on the free box. It seems all of the items were full sized? They all looked fs to me. Correct me if I am wrong when you all get the boxes. I have heard that GB in other countries all have at least one fs item per box. That may be the reason for the 21.00/ month price tag.

EDIT: I am basing my observation on the blog link posted by feelingrealtan on this page.


----------



## calexxia (Apr 30, 2012)

All but the "skin care collection", according to the blogger.

I don't anticipate that each month will be all fs, however, even though the other countries with GB do seem to have more FS in them than in most of the US boxes from other companies. Still, this was a box to get buzz...I expect it to be "better" than the actual ones.

And I will add this: The items with color were pretty much neutral colors, which is not necessarily a bad thing, as that is one way to appeal to the broadest spectrum without having to have multiple options.


----------



## Lotus Luxe (Apr 30, 2012)

They were all full size! I've already checked out multiple reviews. Pretty much exactly what you see on the GlossyBox website is what they got!


----------



## WarPaint1739 (Apr 30, 2012)

I won a glossybox from a blogger. Got the email confirmation today...I'm excited!!


----------



## mszJessica (Apr 30, 2012)

I got the confirmation today as well!! So excited, this is definatly an AWESOME birthday gift!!! DDD


----------



## yoru (Apr 30, 2012)

I don't use nail polishes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope I am not getting one!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 30, 2012)

I hate all of you who won.

Just kidding. I love you all  (but not as much as I should right now)


----------



## Playedinloops (May 1, 2012)

Mine should be here today!! It is at my post office, so if not today, tomorrow. Pls change to out for delivery hehehehe.


----------



## RayOfSunshine (May 1, 2012)

I may be the first, but I was not impressed with this box. Given the hype and it being the first box, I was anticipating more. I feel people get caught up with the value of the box &amp; not the actual usage of its contents. I don't mean to be a Debbie Downer, but I'd rather take my $21 &amp; purchase something I'd want. Personally, I wouldn't consider OPI the "crÃ¨me de la crÃ¨me of international brands". Additionally, the CO Bigelow was recently in a Birchbox. Sorry guys, but for me they did not deliver to the hype they built. I guess you'd have to think of it this way: 1 month of Glossybox or 2 months of Birchbox/MyGlam (with a $1 to spare). I'm chosing the latter because you not only get more products, but an additional month of excitement for the arrival of your next beauty parcel.


----------



## ibedatfinemami (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine should be here today!! It is at my post office, so if not today, tomorrow. Pls change to out for delivery hehehehe.


 Lucky mines still says NJ


----------



## Playedinloops (May 1, 2012)

Yessss out for delivery! I'm seriously going to run home when I leave work lol.


----------



## yanelib27 (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *RayOfSunshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I may be the first, but I was not impressed with this box. Given the hype and it being the first box, I was anticipating more. I feel people get caught up with the value of the box &amp; not the actual usage of its contents. I don't mean to be a Debbie Downer, but I'd rather take my $21 &amp; purchase something I'd want.


 Thats pretty much what I said in my post on the last page or so. You are not the only one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And you arent being a downer, just stating your opinion. I *would* take it if its free though, so the difference is handing over money for it. I will still subscribe, at least for the first few months and see how it goes. But I agree that 2 BBs could potentially be a better deal, depending on the products. But BB boxes sometimes are crappy too, so we wont know until we try both and compare.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thats pretty much what I said in my post on the last page or so. You are not the only one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And you arent being a downer, just stating your opinion. I *would* take it if its free though, so the difference is handing over money for it. I will still subscribe, at least for the first few months and see how it goes. But I agree that 2 BBs could potentially be a better deal, depending on the products. But BB boxes sometimes are crappy too, so we wont know until we try both and compare.


 Well, since you always get amazing birchboxes that you are thrilled with, I can see why you would think that. 

I, on the other hand, have had repeatedly bad experiences with Birchbox in recent months and am more than happy to pay extra to get a box this nice with products I will use.


----------



## tameloy (May 1, 2012)

I think that $15 would be by absolute MAX. As much as I really like the Glossybox (from what I've seen...and I was lucky enough to win one but haven't gotten it yet) I don't think I can bring myself to pay that much. Right now I sub to Birchbox, Beauty Army, and QVC Test Tube. I am pretty happy with all of them at the moment. Beauty Army would be the first one I would drop, but ever since they came out with the "skip a month" feature, I've decided to stay with them for a while. It's just so sad that Glossybox will be so much because I would've prob dropped Beauty Army (or at least skipped several months) for them if they were at least $5 or $6 cheaper.


----------



## snllama (May 1, 2012)

Mine's out for delivery too!!!


----------



## Lotus Luxe (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thats pretty much what I said in my post on the last page or so. You are not the only one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And you arent being a downer, just stating your opinion. I *would* take it if its free though, so the difference is handing over money for it. I will still subscribe, at least for the first few months and see how it goes. But I agree that 2 BBs could potentially be a better deal, depending on the products. But BB boxes sometimes are crappy too, so we wont know until we try both and compare.


 I agree with both of you guys.. When I saw what people were getting I was like wait, really? We were all like dyinggggg for a glossy box and checking the page every day for updates and that was what they sent out? I mean I'm not complaining, it's still not a bad box, but for the hype it's just not what I expected. Especially since it is an international company and it's expensive, I was expecting some mac products or something crazy in there haha... But I mean I love anything that is free, so if I won the free box, I would still be super excited. I'm glad I didn't pay $21 to get that box, but I'm out of control and I'll probably end up spending money on the box for a few months anyway. I will say that it made me feel a little bit better about not being one of the lucky people who won it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lotus Luxe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with both of you guys.. When I saw what people were getting I was like wait, really? We were all like dyinggggg for a glossy box and checking the page every day for updates and that was what they sent out? I mean I'm not complaining, it's still not a bad box, but for the hype it's just not what I expected. Especially since it is an international company and it's expensive, I was expecting some mac products or something crazy in there haha... But I mean I love anything that is free, so if I won the free box, I would still be super excited. I'm glad I didn't pay $21 to get that box, but I'm out of control and I'll probably end up spending money on the box for a few months anyway. I will say that it made me feel a little bit better about not being one of the lucky people who won it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Cargo is in the same price range as MAC, more expensive actually... I don't know why everyone thinks MAC is the best of all make up companies.

Kryolan is also a high end professional cosmetics company, based out of Germany I believe. So that is high end, and international.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 1, 2012)

Not to mention, they included two make up items and a nail polish, people things literally BEG for in other sample boxes. AND didn't charge anyone who received the first box. imo, they definitely delivered.


----------



## ibedatfinemami (May 1, 2012)

Mines out for delivery! I agree with playedinloops I think its a great box. Full sized items and free.. plus the contests where fair.. i'd be pissed if the only ones who got them where well known bloggers lol I guess I'm jealous of them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but admitting it is the 1st step lol


----------



## Playedinloops (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ibedatfinemami* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mines out for delivery! I agree with playedinloops I think its a great box. Full sized items and free.. plus the contests where fair.. i'd be pissed if the only ones who got them where well known bloggers lol I guess I'm jealous of them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but admitting it is the 1st step lol


 I think we are all jealous of the likes of temptalia and scrangie.


----------



## ibedatfinemami (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I think we are all jealous of the likes of temptalia and scrangie.


 LMFAOO Too funny that thous names where the ones I was thinking of too!

I need to get back into blogging.. So I can get free makeup lol Me being a SAHM of 4 and I babysit so I don't really have the money to splurge on me lol  I do wish it was less money a month but if they give great products I would if I had the money  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lotus Luxe (May 1, 2012)

I'm just stating my opinion! I didn't complain and I'm not saying that the box sucked. I also am not saying that the products in the box weren't high end, I know they were. I'm just saying that I would have preferred products that are more commonly well-known is all.. I just thought for the first box they should've made a box that had more well-known products to get people hooked.. but I know that the purpose for these services is to learn about new products.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lotus Luxe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm just stating my opinion! I didn't complain and I'm not saying that the box sucked. I also am not saying that the products in the box weren't high end, I know they were. I'm just saying that I would have preferred products that are more commonly well-known is all.. I just thought for the first box they should've made a box that had more well-known products to get people hooked.. but I know that the purpose for these services is to learn about new products.


 And I'm just stating my opinion, no need to be on the defensive. If they had done well known brands, they probably wouldn't have been international, and people would have complained. OPI is well known, but people not satisfied with that either, apparently.


----------



## calexxia (May 1, 2012)

You know, this discussion has gotten me thinking about "What would be the PERFECT sample box?"....

FOR ME, the perfect 6 item sample box would include (And obviously, I'd PREFER deluxe size to packet size):

1 skincare item

1 hair care item

1 *NEW* makeup product from a known brand--something that maybe hasn't launched yet or is just now launching, instead of things that have been out a while--even if it was a drugstore brand (and as a side note, has anyone noticed that drugstore prices and quality are actually climbing to where there is much less of a difference than there used to be)

1 makeup item from a lesser-known brand

1 perfume sample or nail item

1 "lifestyle" item--this would include stuff like tools, teas (lol),socks, hair ties, makeup bags, whatevers.

IF everything else was packet-sized instead of deluxe, I would want at least one item to be travel or full-sized.


----------



## Evening Star007 (May 1, 2012)

I just received my  box!  I got a Erno Laszlo Packet of face/eye cream , basq Cucumber tea eye gel  (15ml, 0.5oz), Full size OPI nail polish in Kiss me on my tulips, Cargo EyeBronzer , Full size Kryolan high gloss in toffee,  and lastly a CO Bigelow shampoo -lavender-peppermint.


----------



## yanelib27 (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You know, this discussion has gotten me thinking about "What would be the PERFECT sample box?"....
> 
> ...


 I agree, I would subscribe to a box like this in a heartbeat, even at 21 bucks a month.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (May 1, 2012)

I am a little confused about them sending out a shampoo but not a conditioner, is that normal? I got a shampoo in my target bag too and not a conditioner. I like to use "matching" s/c and it's just weird to me i guess.


----------



## BabyMafalda (May 1, 2012)

I haven't received the shipping email!


----------



## Brenda Barrett (May 1, 2012)

GUYS I WON THE VIDEO CONTEST!! THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU FOR EVERY ONE OF YOU WHO HELPED ME OUT!!  YOU ALL ROCK!!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (May 1, 2012)

Me neither (well, Jenna hasn't FOR me) but I think we should be ok  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *BabyMafalda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't received the shipping email!


----------



## luckylilme (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People kill me with that it's not high end unless it's MAC huh? I like high end makeup sometimes but believe it or not I'm not all that into MAC. I have only been a member of Birchbox for about 3 months and each box makes me sad after I open it. I keep holding on for a better box but nothing good as of yet. IMO I do NOT care for the products that Beauty Army has and would rather take that money and gamble with the glossybox. Also consider the fact that Julep Maven charges $20 bucks for their box of 2 nail polishes and a something so with that being said I think the Glossybox will be worth every bit of the $21 dollars and will be happy to give it to them.

Just look at what some people got for their Christmas box :

 ​ http://www.beautylogicblog.com/2012/04/glossy-box-review-weekend-updates.html​ 

​


----------



## Auntboo (May 1, 2012)

> I hate all of you who won. Just kidding. I love you allÂ  (but not as much as I should right now)


 I "hate" them all too (in a not-really kind of way). Stupid defective email addresses.... Would you care to join me in the corner where we can glower, sulk, and writhe with jealousy until the subscriptions open up?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Auntboo (May 1, 2012)

> GUYS I WON THE VIDEO CONTEST!! THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU FOR EVERY ONE OF YOU WHO HELPED ME OUT!!Â  YOU ALL ROCK!!


 Hooray!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## BabyMafalda (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me neither (well, Jenna hasn't FOR me) but I think we should be ok  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ok!!!! thank you, Glamourdolleyes!!!!

Branda Barrett, Congratulations!!!


----------



## snllama (May 1, 2012)

I just got my box!! It is gorgeous and I dont even want to open the tissue paper it is so pretty. Better go take photos while it is still prestine and then ravage the insides!


----------



## ibedatfinemami (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You know, this discussion has gotten me thinking about "What would be the PERFECT sample box?"....
> 
> ...


 its funny cause that was basically what was in the box... 

1 skincare - BASQ Cucumber tea eye gel

1 haircare - lavender &amp; Peppermint shampoo

as for new makeup I'm not sure if this was new or not

1 makeup - CARGO EyeBronzer

1 makeup - KRYOLAN High gloss lip shine

1 nail item - OPI Nailpolish

it didn't have a lifestyle item I guess 

but it had 5 Sample sized ERNO LASZLO Hollywood Collection of creams for the face

Everything else was a great Travel/deluxe or full sized products!


----------



## ibedatfinemami (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my box!! It is gorgeous and I dont even want to open the tissue paper it is so pretty. Better go take photos while it is still prestine and then ravage the insides!


 I know I felt the same way! LOVED THE PACKAGING! 

I actually Video taped mine.. I guess I have to upload it after I edit it lol at least edit it alittle cause my 1 year old was making a mess hahaha 

I also took pictures!

 Also CONGRATS to  *Brenda Barrett* for winning the video contest  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ibedatfinemami (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *luckylilme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> People kill me with that it's not high end unless it's MAC huh? I like high end makeup sometimes but believe it or not I'm not all that into MAC. I have only been a member of Birchbox for about 3 months and each box makes me sad after I open it. I keep holding on for a better box but nothing good as of yet. IMO I do NOT care for the products that Beauty Army has and would rather take that money and gamble with the glossybox. Also consider the fact that Julep Maven charges $20 bucks for their box of 2 nail polishes and a something so with that being said I think the Glossybox will be worth every bit of the $21 dollars and will be happy to give it to them.
> ...


 WOW that was an awesome Christmas BOX!! So far this seems to be the best of subscriptions.. (how I feel at least) I would definitely pay $21 if all the boxes are this good! They do look more experienced!


----------



## snllama (May 1, 2012)

I want to subscribe so badly, but 21 dollars would put my month subs over 100. Which is insane. But I did really enjoy the contents. Lots of mixture. Although the shampoo has sodium laureth sulfate which I dont like on my scalp. Ill use it in a body wash, but it makes my head so itchy!


----------



## murflegirl (May 1, 2012)

Oh, fiddlesticks! Mine is in my city at my post office, but didn't get there until 11:30am today so I guess i have to wait until tomorrow. Ah well!



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want to subscribe so badly, but 21 dollars would put my month subs over 100. Which is insane. But I did really enjoy the contents. Lots of mixture. Although the shampoo has sodium laureth sulfate which I dont like on my scalp. Ill use it in a body wash, but it makes my head so itchy!


 I'm wondering if sulfates are what make my head so itchy all the time. Don't have lice, haha, or a dry scalp, but my shampoo seems to make my hair itch more than other shampoos! It's Aussie Moist.


----------



## Lotus Luxe (May 1, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



And I'm just stating my opinion, no need to be on the defensive. If they had done well known brands, they probably wouldn't have been international, and people would have complained. OPI is well known, but people not satisfied with that either, apparently. 
I'm sorry if you felt like I was being defensive, I probably should've worded myself differently because I feel like I didn't express myself in the way that I meant to. I didn't know that Glossybox's intentions were to be an international box meaning sending brands that are only international. I thought they were going to give us only American brands. When I said international I meant they are such a well established company that they are international. That probably explains why I didn't see such common brands. And I'm sorry to all for using MAC as an example, it was just the first thing that popped into my head, but I know there are better brands out there.


----------



## mszJessica (May 1, 2012)

> Oh, fiddlesticks! Mine is in my city at my post office, but didn't get there until 11:30am today so I guess i have to wait until tomorrow. Ah well! I'm wondering if sulfates are what make my head so itchy all the time. Don't have lice, haha, or a dry scalp, but my shampoo seems to make my hair itch more than other shampoos! It's Aussie Moist.


 Sulfates dry out your hair more.. That's what daven said in a video on fawn and he's supposed to be a hair expert so I chose to listen to him lol


----------



## WarPaint1739 (May 1, 2012)

I was lucky to win a box but I'm sad to say that 21 bucks is too much for my grad student budget. Been trying to cut back lately...all the way down to just BB!


----------



## snllama (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, fiddlesticks! Mine is in my city at my post office, but didn't get there until 11:30am today so I guess i have to wait until tomorrow. Ah well!
> 
> I'm wondering if sulfates are what make my head so itchy all the time. Don't have lice, haha, or a dry scalp, but my shampoo seems to make my hair itch more than other shampoos! It's Aussie Moist.


 yeah they can definitely be contributing to dry, flaky, itchy scalp. My mom had issues with all 3 of these her entire life, learned about SLS and switched to EverPure and for the first time in her life she doesn't have any of those problems! I just realized that my favorite shampoo has Sodium Coco Sulfate which apparently is just a nice way of putting Sodium Laureth Sulfate but they are the exact same thing. Sooo. Gonna have to try something else.


----------



## mszJessica (May 1, 2012)

My box has been sitting in nj since it was picked up on April 26, 2012, 9:34 pm. If it doesn't update does this mean it hasn't moved? Should I contact the company or maybe wait a few days. I live in NC so I think it should take less than a week to get here?


----------



## Playedinloops (May 1, 2012)

My box was here when I got home but I had to run to the dentist. BUT I just opened it omg I'm in love. ABSOLUTELY I am subscribing, and as  long as they keep it like this, I will stay subscribed forever.


----------



## miss6aby (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box was here when I got home but I had to run to the dentist. BUT I just opened it omg I'm in love. ABSOLUTELY I am subscribing, and as  long as they keep it like this, I will stay subscribed forever.


 OMG please please tell me what it is!!!


----------



## beautybeth (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mszJessica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box has been sitting in nj since it was picked up on April 26, 2012, 9:34 pm. If it doesn't update does this mean it hasn't moved? Should I contact the company or maybe wait a few days. I live in NC so I think it should take less than a week to get here?


My status is the exact same thing - I'm in Michigan. I've been checking it a few times a day! I'm guessing it will just show up in the next couple days.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *miss6aby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG please please tell me what it is!!!


 Same as everybody else! You can see it at glossybox.com on the "box" page! Everything was full size except the erno laszlo was packets.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I "hate" them all too (in a not-really kind of way). Stupid defective email addresses.... Would you care to join me in the corner where we can glower, sulk, and writhe with jealousy until the subscriptions open up?


 Can we cast spells and make evil eyes?


----------



## Auntboo (May 1, 2012)

> Can we cast spells and make evil eyes?


 Absolutely! (although if my spells are as ineffective as my email address juju they might just laugh at us)


----------



## Auntboo (May 1, 2012)

> yeah they can definitely be contributing to dry, flaky, itchy scalp. My mom had issues with all 3 of these her entire life, learned about SLS and switched to EverPure and for the first time in her life she doesn't have any of those problems! I just realized that my favorite shampoo has Sodium Coco Sulfate which apparently is just a nice way of putting Sodium Laureth Sulfate but they are the exact same thing. Sooo. Gonna have to try something else.


 I know lots of people do have problems with using SLS, but there are also plenty of people that can use it with no problem. If that shampoo is your favorite and you don't have itching or dryness, there is really no resson to stop using it.


----------



## elizabethhaze (May 1, 2012)

JUST GOT MINE IN CANADA  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> umm its gorgeous. totally made my day lol first box ever


----------



## snllama (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know lots of people do have problems with using SLS, but there are also plenty of people that can use it with no problem. If that shampoo is your favorite and you don't have itching or dryness, there is really no resson to stop using it.


 I've notice my scalp is itchy lately. So I think its time to switch things up.


----------



## luckylilme (May 1, 2012)

> JUST GOT MINE IN CANADA  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> umm its gorgeous. totally made my day lol first box ever


 Can we see what you got? Pics please!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kyndal (May 2, 2012)

USA box!  arrived first thing this morning!  my nails are already painted with the OPI, 'kiss me on my tulips' from the Holland Collection and I cannot wait to try the shadow and gloss! the intensity of the lipgloss is so gooood!

And for those of you wondering, my shipping info never updated from the 'picked up by shipping partner' status.  It still said NJ when mine was delivered this morning!

TOTALLY signing up when subscriptions really open... makes me wonder if the full sizes are just because this is the 'introductory' box.. but it appears Glossyboxes worldwide tend to come with larger sizes. (versus Birchbox, who I'm YET to get anything full size from!)

Hope yours arrive soon!


----------



## murflegirl (May 2, 2012)

Just did the review of my box on my blog. This first box is valued at almost $100!!


----------



## mszJessica (May 2, 2012)

I came home to 2 boxes in the mail!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I opened one to use for myself and the other one I'm debating on doing a give away or just trading out the products I won't use  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ladygrey (May 2, 2012)

Ahhh, lucky!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *mszJessica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I came home to 2 boxes in the mail!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I opened one to use for myself and the other one I'm debating on doing a give away or just trading out the products I won't use  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 2, 2012)

So jealous of everyone who won. I entered 6 email addresses and nothing. lol.


----------



## mszJessica (May 2, 2012)

I don't remember winning 2, only 1. Maybe because I had emailed them twice about it?


----------



## ladygrey (May 2, 2012)

Same here! But at least now we know that it'll be super amazing. Hopefully they open up subscriptions soon!!



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So jealous of everyone who won. I entered 6 email addresses and nothing. lol.


----------



## gypsiemagic (May 2, 2012)

review! makes me that much more sad its $21, not sure if I can swing that on top of everything else. grrr


----------



## iPretty949 (May 2, 2012)

i received mine today and dnt wanna open it yet. have to hit the gym first so i could enjoy the moment later. haha.

checking on the website just now, i realized i have those bigelow stuff when we stayed in The Cosmopolitan of Las Vegas this February. They supply the toiletry stuff of the hotel. The shampoos and stuff are just okay, but my hubby loved the peppermint soap we ordered a lot from the website.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PrettyInPowell (May 2, 2012)

Has anyone in California received their box? Mine hasn't updated since the 30th and says it left indiania, now I assume its going to be like birch box where I can't see until it gets to California. But anyone in California have similar tracking info?


----------



## iPretty949 (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PrettyInPowell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone in California received their box? Mine hasn't updated since the 30th and says it left indiania, now I assume its going to be like birch box where I can't see until it gets to California. But anyone in California have similar tracking info?


 I received mine today. It was shipped two days ago  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Im from San Francisco, CA.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Im pretty sure your will arrive soon coz i just checked my tracking number, its not updated. Give it until Friday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mszJessica (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PrettyInPowell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone in California received their box? Mine hasn't updated since the 30th and says it left indiania, now I assume its going to be like birch box where I can't see until it gets to California. But anyone in California have similar tracking info?


Mine shipped on the 26 in nj and I got it today in NC and it never updated till it delivered


----------



## PrettyInPowell (May 2, 2012)

Ok Hopefully tomorrow then! I live in San Francisco too... So it should be here soon.


----------



## Sept Mbabe (May 2, 2012)

Mine is at my PO so I should get it tomorrow.  I'm in GA and it was shipped on 4-26 from NJ.  I feel like I've been waiting forever!!  So excited though and I'll definitely sign up when subs open.


----------



## snllama (May 2, 2012)

Am I the only one that doesnt like the lip gloss? Its so sticky and doesnt apply evenly for me. Too bad because the color is pretty.


----------



## mszJessica (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Am I the only one that doesnt like the lip gloss? Its so sticky and doesnt apply evenly for me. Too bad because the color is pretty.


 
I don't like it that much either i just swatched it on the back of my hand once though


----------



## snllama (May 3, 2012)

I did a full unboxing on my blog! I had the most fun opening this box!! I got the value to be over $80 (although the Enzo samples have no weight so no idea the value). 5 full-size products!? Insanity. If this is how it always be, it's worth the $21!

http://mesjoiesdevivre.blogspot.com/2012/05/glossybox-usa-april-2012-unboxing.html


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 3, 2012)

Okay, I said I wouldn't pay that much for a sub, but after watching the reviews...maybe I will, LOL.  I just hope future boxes are as awesome!


----------



## murflegirl (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yep, mine came to about $84 without the Erno Laszlo samples - wish there was at least a weight on them...it is driving me CRAZY! haha


----------



## sleepykat (May 3, 2012)

> I did a full unboxing on my blog! I had the most fun opening this box!! I got the value to be over $80 (although the Enzo samples have no weight so no idea the value). 5 full-size products!? Insanity. If this is how it always be, it's worth the $21! http://mesjoiesdevivre.blogspot.com/2012/05/glossybox-usa-april-2012-unboxing.html


 Thanks for the great photo! I am so excited. I have read that the products are the same for the boxes, but are there any color variations so far on the lipgloss or the nail polish? I am in CA, so I expect mine to take a little while to get here.


----------



## yoru (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yay! I have been secretly waiting for your review as I have been stalking your blog for awhile...jk lol But I love your reviews.

The polish looks great on you! I can't wait to see mine soon.


----------



## yoru (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for the great photo! I am so excited. I have read that the products are the same for the boxes, but are there any color variations so far on the lipgloss or the nail polish? I am in CA, so I expect mine to take a little while to get here.


They are all the same colors, I believe it's 6 items out of 7 in the box. The other one should be a lotion (oops).


----------



## Kittables (May 3, 2012)

I can't resist joining after seeing so many wonderful reviews. I'm so impressed by the contents of this box. I just can't bring myself to rack up a bill on subscription services a month. I'm already a part of My Glam and Birch Box. Glossy Box would kind of burst at the seams of my monthly beauty budget, given the price. I'm signing up as soon as I can, but I'll be dropping a sub for sure if Glossy Box consistently amazes me. That introductory box alone is amazing! What a tease. lol. And I love that nail polish!! OPI is my favorite brand. &lt;3


----------



## snllama (May 3, 2012)

haha V Im going crazy too. Normally I contact companies when there is no weight cause Im so anal. I already contacted asking if their products contain animal ingredients, so if I get an actual response I'll ask about the sample weights. I bet they are like you figured $10-15 bucks of value since they are so darn expensive!

And thank you everyone! Im happy that you all enjoy my blog!! 






I saw on the website that they have a body lotion instead of the shampoo, but I haven't see anyone get it. But the lip gloss is all the same color. It's funny that they say its a special color just for glossybox USA and Kryolan's entry into the US market, but I saw it for sale on the Kryolan AU website and it was featured last year in a Glossybox. hrm... don't lie to me glossybox, you know Ill investigate!


----------



## beautybeth (May 3, 2012)

I received my box today and everything was the same except I got the body lotion instead of the shampoo. The body lotions smells awesome! The consistency is a little thin, but it goes on really smooth and seems to hydrate pretty well.

I think it's a wonderful box. I think almost everything will go to use, and if I had spent 21$ I'd have been satisfied. I don't usually think about the monetary value of a box... I just base it on, well, did I like it or didn't I? If the items retail for 80 bucks but I don't like anything, it's not really "worth" 80 bucks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yoru (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haha V Im going crazy too. Normally I contact companies when there is no weight cause Im so anal. I already contacted asking if their products contain animal ingredients, so if I get an actual response I'll ask about the sample weights. I bet they are like you figured $10-15 bucks of value since they are so darn expensive!
> 
> ...


I have seen pictures of people getting both the lotion and shampoo....somewhere around page 14? But no lip gloss. The lotion would probably smell super good, I LOOOOVE lavender and peppermint.


----------



## Wida (May 3, 2012)

I think my box is lost.  It's still showing NJ!  I live in Utah and I'm dying for this box!  Grrrr....


----------



## iPretty949 (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haha V Im going crazy too. Normally I contact companies when there is no weight cause Im so anal. I already contacted asking if their products contain animal ingredients, so if I get an actual response I'll ask about the sample weights. I bet they are like you figured $10-15 bucks of value since they are so darn expensive!
> 
> ...


i got lotion  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mszJessica (May 3, 2012)

I got the lotion in my first box I didn't open my second box yet but I love the lotion!! it smells good and I really like it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yoru (May 3, 2012)

I... I missed my bus to school and just got my glossy box while waiting for the next bus at home!! LOL

I got the nail polish, too, but I do not use nail polish, I might have to trade it out.


----------



## SarahElizSS (May 3, 2012)

Here's my dilemma...I want to see how a couple boxes go before I sign up for a $21 subscription box. However, Im sure if i don't get in right off the bat there will be a waiting list. I can't decide if I should sign up or not!


----------



## mszJessica (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SarahElizSS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's my dilemma...I want to see how a couple boxes go before I sign up for a $21 subscription box. However, Im sure if i don't get in right off the bat there will be a waiting list. I can't decide if I should sign up or not!


Subs will always open up even if they sell out, it's just how quick will they open up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol


----------



## nikita8501 (May 3, 2012)

Hi everyone! I have a question and hope someone would be able to clarify...I heard about Glossybox USA and I went to their website to sign up with their newsletter, so they can let me know when a spot opens up. I was wondering when the they started accepting sign ups, coz some of you have already received your first box, but when I did some searching online, I got the impression that they just started accepting sign ups...so a little confused here...


----------



## PrettyInPowell (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nikita8501* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi everyone! I have a question and hope someone would be able to clarify...I heard about Glossybox USA and I went to their website to sign up with their newsletter, so they can let me know when a spot opens up. I was wondering when the they started accepting sign ups, coz some of you have already received your first box, but when I did some searching online, I got the impression that they just started accepting sign ups...so a little confused here...


 They haven't started sign ups yet the first box was won in a contest held on their Facebook page and on their website.  However subscription should open in the next few weeks hopefully, as far as I know nobody has been notified of being able to officially sign up for glossy box yet!

Hope this helped clear things up!


----------



## nikita8501 (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PrettyInPowell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They haven't started sign ups yet the first box was won in a contest held on their Facebook page and on their website.  However subscription should open in the next few weeks hopefully, as far as I know nobody has been notified of being able to officially sign up for glossy box yet!
> 
> Hope this helped clear things up!


 OH!!! I was like 'Crap! How on earth did I miss this???!' As if it is not enough that I am already subscribed to 3 other sample subscriptions...



 Thanks!!


----------



## yanelib27 (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nikita8501* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *PrettyInPowell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## nikita8501 (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They said they would open subscriptions in May however they did NOT say the first box would be sent in June, but I think most of us really want a June box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oh yes! It looks like all the products in the boxes posted by others are full sized, but I wonder if they would really send out full sized products in subscription boxes or if it were only for these boxes. $21/month does seem a little steep for subscription services, so I am curious to know what kind of samples would be in them and the size of these samples...anyone knows anything about this?


----------



## lovepink (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nikita8501* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh yes! It looks like all the products in the boxes posted by others are full sized, but I wonder if they would really send out full sized products in subscription boxes or if it were only for these boxes. $21/month does seem a little steep for subscription services, so I am curious to know what kind of samples would be in them and the size of these samples...anyone knows anything about this?


 I was on this blog earlier http://www.pinksith.com/ She cut and pasted a conversation she had with someone from Glossybox who stated that only 1 full size item will be received in each box.  Also from my take on it, it seems like they are not even willing to state the other samples will be "deluxe."  But that is just what I got from it.


----------



## meaganola (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was on this blog earlier http://www.pinksith.com/ She cut and pasted a conversation she had with someone from Glossybox who stated that only 1 full size item will be received in each box.  Also from my take on it, it seems like they are not even willing to state the other samples will be "deluxe."  But that is just what I got from it.


 The wording used on the first page of the website:



> 5 exciting travel-sized beauty products, delivered each month


 Which says to me "not full-sized and probably not even deluxe-sized."  But what I find intriguing in a good way is the last bulletpoint on that same page:



> Exclusive access to global beauty trends


 And then when you go to the brands page, it says, "OUR GLOBAL BRANDS."  So maybe they *will* be sending stuff not readily accessible in the US.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## nikita8501 (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The wording used on the first page of the website:
> 
> ...


 Oh man...travel sized products for 21 bucks doesnt sound all that good...




 but if it is anything like the UK glossybox it would be SO hard to pass up...guess we'll just have to see what happnes..


----------



## Sept Mbabe (May 4, 2012)

Got my box today and boy is it nice!  I received everything that was posted earlier with the Bigelow being the shampoo.  I'm a sucker for nice packaging and the box didn't disappoint, it's really classy!  The box is also a great size and bigger in real life than I expected unlike Birchbox's which I thought would be alot bigger.  Love BB  but Glossybox won't have the same product size constraints.  Anyways, can't wait to subscribe!!!!


----------



## Sept Mbabe (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nikita8501* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh man...travel sized products for 21 bucks doesnt sound all that good...
> 
> ...


 

Those UK Glossyboxes look soooo good!!

I'm fine with $21 if we do at least get 1 full size product in each box and that the total value of the box is at least $21 --- like Birchbox, theirs I feel at least equals the $10 price including points.  And I've gotten a few dud BBs like my pitiful Feb. box.  A good box is so subjective but I hope we at least get the real $21 dollar value because it is alot to plunk down a month on surprises.


----------



## calexxia (May 4, 2012)

Ok, maybe I'm weird, but when I see "travel-sized", I think "bigger than deluxe" because I'm so used to thinking in terms of the 3-1-1 rule. No?


----------



## nikita8501 (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, maybe I'm weird, but when I see "travel-sized", I think "bigger than deluxe" because I'm so used to thinking in terms of the 3-1-1 rule. No?


 I guess you are right...I am so used to seeing the cost of these subscriptions at around 10 to 15 dollars that $21 seems expensive, since we could easily spend a few more dollars and get a full sized product that we REALLY want...I think that just made me think travel sized are not enough, when in fact we see much smaller sized samples with BB or myglam. I just hope they dont end up sending out sachets of samples!! But, I know that I will definitely be among the first to sign up as soon as the subscriptions open up...LOL! I am just on this "mission" where I wanna sample all the services to see what I would really want to stick with...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 4, 2012)

A blogger I follow, Pink Sith, got this information from a Glossybox rep re: product sizes:

*HOWEVER* I just received clarification from the Rep that sent me this Glossybox.  Here is part of our conversation (VIA e-mail):
*Pink Sith: *"I have a few readers concerned about the sizes. Everything that was sent to me is full sized. Will people that subscribe (once registration is open) also receive the exact same sizes of these products?"
*Glossybox Rep:* "I understand your concern about all the products being full size in our first box. Since this box was promotional to celebrate our launch in the USâ€¦" "In the future we will have at least 5 products in our box and at least one of those will be a full size product."
*Pink Sith: *"Just to clarify. You will be sending 5 items. One of which would be full size and the rest would be , what you call 'Deluxe Travel Size/Samples'?"
*Glossybox Rep: *"We don't intend to send foil samples but I also don't want to mislead people. You can post that we will have 5 products in our box and one of which will be full size and the rest travel size."


----------



## calexxia (May 4, 2012)

Oh, I feel ya, completely. Hell, the fact that they say there WILL be at least one full-size item in each box IS a good sign, IMHO.

I do understand why people are hesitant, seeing as how they wouldn't commit to the word "deluxe". But I'm also giggling inside because I said that I was willing to bet that the first box that was only a giveaway WOULD be different from what the monthly is--and they confirmed that already.

And, yeah, I'm gonna give it a shot.


----------



## sleepykat (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A blogger I follow, Pink Sith, got this information from a Glossybox rep re: product sizes:
> 
> ...


 That sounds great to me. But I think I would have to cancel Sample Society in order to justify the cost. (MyGlam is annual, so not an option.)


----------



## Playedinloops (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, maybe I'm weird, but when I see "travel-sized", I think "bigger than deluxe" because I'm so used to thinking in terms of the 3-1-1 rule. No?


 Same! Travel sized is bigger than a deluxe sample, but I worked at target and we had a travel size aisle, and I fly a lot. Travel sized is NOT a packet because what good would that do you on a week long trip?


----------



## TheNittyPretty (May 4, 2012)

I got my glossybox in the mail yesterday and it did not contain ANY of the info cards, letters, trend guide, etc. It was just the items and crinkle paper wrapped in tissue and tied with a bow. That was disheartening because the info and the welcome cards and stuff are a big part of the box! I sent them an email to see if they could still send me those materials so we'll see what happens.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (May 4, 2012)

YAY! Just got an email from Glossybox that they are going to send those materials to me. That's very nice and it's great that they got back to me so fast! Great customer service so far!!!


----------



## BabyMafalda (May 4, 2012)

I am still waiting, Anyone else??


----------



## PrettyInPowell (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BabyMafalda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am still waiting, Anyone else??


 I am still waiting but I think mine should be here today!

This is what I get for living in San Francisco -- with all my subscriptions I am the last to get it.

Check your tracking! Mine just reached my local post office early this morning which usually means its out for delivery.


----------



## BabyMafalda (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PrettyInPowell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am still waiting but I think mine should be here today!
> 
> ...


I haven't received the shipping email!


----------



## Jazbot (May 4, 2012)

Where are the pictures of all the winning Glossy Boxes?? I cannot wait for this one to open up...I hope Burberry becomes a USA Brand.


----------



## AggieLish (May 4, 2012)

I am still waiting. I live about an hour from Houston in a medium sized city where I go to school (those familiar with Texas can probably guess where) and my shipping info said that my box left the shipping partner facility in the Dallas area on Wednesday afternoon. I figured it would travel the 4 hours to get here that day and get sorted the next morning so that I'd get it today. It is now Friday afternoon and the shipping info still hasn't updated. Should I be concerned? I want my glossybox and I'm worried something happened to it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PrettyInPowell (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BabyMafalda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I haven't received the shipping email!


   Then I would email them, you should have gotten it by now.

Check your junk mail.


----------



## lovepink (May 4, 2012)

Has anyone in Southern California got their box yet?  My shipping notice still shows April 26th 2012 in Kearney, NJ,


----------



## Wida (May 4, 2012)

My shipping info is the same as yours.  I live in Utah and haven't received it yet.  I hope it gets here soon!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has anyone in Southern California got their box yet?  My shipping notice still shows April 26th 2012 in Kearney, NJ,


----------



## ibedatfinemami (May 4, 2012)

I am hoping I have time to post my pics in my blog and here today.. if not I'll post them tomorrow


----------



## zadidoll (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It's absolutely misleading on Glossybox's part to send out to a select few a box full of full size items when they have stated to Pink Sith (see below) that future boxes MAY contain at least one full size item. I'm sorry but at $21 a month it's a COMPLETE rip off to get four or five small or deluxe size items since it's NOT guaranteed there WILL be at least one full size item. Remember how MyGlam members were upset that the December bag contents were fantastic yet January, February and March were crap. MyGlam is ONLY $10... imagine paying $21 for items like that! I'll give them a month, I will try them, but if I'm disappointed by it I'll quit after the first month because I can just get two Birchboxes for $1 less than Glossybox.



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A blogger I follow, Pink Sith, got this information from a Glossybox rep re: product sizes:
> 
> ...


----------



## princess2010 (May 4, 2012)

I've been watching unboxings from other countries and box after box is awesome. I find it hard to believe they'll lower the bar for the US. I feel certain they will still be awesome but maybe not 5 full size products.


----------



## sleepykat (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's absolutely misleading on Glossybox's part to send out to a select few a box full of full size items when they have stated to Pink Sith (see below) that future boxes MAY contain at least one full size item. I'm sorry but at $21 a month it's a COMPLETE rip off to get four or five small or deluxe size items since it's NOT guaranteed there WILL be at least one full size item. Remember how MyGlam members were upset that the December bag contents were fantastic yet January, February and March were crap. MyGlam is ONLY $10... imagine paying $21 for items like that! I'll give them a month, I will try them, but if I'm disappointed by it I'll quit after the first month because I can just get two Birchboxes for $1 less than Glossybox.


 As I read the rep's comment, if they live up to the comment, the boxes will contain a full size item, not may contain a full size item. But the first boxes are definitely misleading unless they present them as special boxes with full sizes, as opposed to a example of the type of boxes to come. I tend to think of travel size as larger than deluxe sample size, but that definition seems to vary.

*Glossybox Rep: *"We don't intend to send foil samples but I also don't want to mislead people. You can post that we will have 5 products in our box and one of which will be full size and the rest travel size."


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 4, 2012)

I do think I'm going to try them out for a few months...definitely too expensive for me to keep long term without dropping BB, but I am intrigued.

And I'm fine with one full size a month as long as they don't go the "Well, we promised a full size, so here's a lip balm, a couple of tiny tubes and a perfume sample" every month route...not that I don't love lip balm, but you know what I mean. For $21, I do expect true deluxe sized samples and not things as tiny as the Jouer LMT and lip conditioner tubes, for example.


----------



## samplegal (May 4, 2012)

Oh please, no more lip balm being pawned off as The Full Size Product.


----------



## PrettyInPowell (May 4, 2012)

Here is a link to my review of the first GlossyBox! Sorry its not my best video still getting used to filming haha! 

ttp://youtu.be/OgOtJjSEb6k


----------



## BabyMafalda (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PrettyInPowell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Then I would email them, you should have gotten it by now.
> 
> Check your junk mail.


 I emailed them this afternoon, I used this address: [email protected]

Thank you, Prettyinpowell!!!


----------



## ibedatfinemami (May 5, 2012)

I have tons more pics on my blog: http://ibdfm.blogspot.com/2012/05/1st-glossybox.html

I also video'ed myself opening the box but I have to do edits and then upload.. 4 kids on a Saturday doesn't give me too much time lol So I might do this in the next few days. Plus today is my nephew's birthday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Happy Cinco de Mayo everyone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kyndal (May 5, 2012)

anybody interested in trading the bigelow shampoo for the lip gloss? i KNOW the lip gloss shade is not going to work with my coloring!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I do think I'm going to try them out for a few months...definitely too expensive for me to keep long term without dropping BB, but I am intrigued.
> 
> And I'm fine with one full size a month as long as they don't go the "Well, we promised a full size, so here's a lip balm, a couple of tiny tubes and a perfume sample" every month route...not that I don't love lip balm, but you know what I mean. For $21, I do expect true deluxe sized samples and not things as tiny as the Jouer LMT and lip conditioner tubes, for example.


 This. I was going to subscribe as soon as they opened up because I'm impatient. But, I think I want to give it a couple of months and see how consistent their sample sizes are.

If it were $10 or $15 I'd take the gamble. But, $21 is just a lot to spend.


----------



## MakeupGalore (May 5, 2012)

> I've been watching unboxings from other countries and box after box is awesome. I find it hard to believe they'll lower the bar for the US. I feel certain they will still be awesome but maybe not 5 full size products.Â


 This is exactly how I feel! They're not going to all of a sudden suck once they hit the US


----------



## TwinkleSprinks (May 5, 2012)

I am excited for this one! I know some US Youtubers have received a promotional Glossy Box and have some pictures/videos up. They look really good. There was O.P.I. in them which makes me ubber syked! I can't wait for them to give a release date.


----------



## sleepykat (May 6, 2012)

I received my Glossybox today! I am glad that the C.O. Bigelow I received was the body lotion. I already tried the shampoo through Birchbox and loved the scent, but I need to use medicated shampoo. I do not regularly use body lotion, and had decided the other week that I need to start. I love the items, but I did put two items up for trade that I think other ladies will get better use out of than I would.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 6, 2012)

Did anyone else notice the OPI was the dutch version? I thought that was a cute touch.


----------



## NutMeg19 (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *samplegal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh please, no more lip balm being pawned off as The Full Size Product.


 I thought the exact same thing.


----------



## NutMeg19 (May 6, 2012)

I was so excited for this, bummed about the price, but really excited to see what they were going to be sending out.  I still am on the fence about the price, and now I am on the fence about the products since we are not actually seeing a "regular" box right now.  I think I am going to watch how the first few boxes go before I make a decision.  I said I wouldn't pay $21, but who knows.


----------



## Roni917 (May 6, 2012)

WHen did they open subscriptions? I have been waiting and waiting and still have not received an email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Did I miss it? I went to sign up after seeing your post that you got yours and still says not open...bummer


----------



## Playedinloops (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Roni917* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WHen did they open subscriptions? I have been waiting and waiting and still have not received an email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Did I miss it? I went to sign up after seeing your post that you got yours and still says not open...bummer


 The just raffled off a ton of first boxes, they haven't opened yet.


----------



## ladygrey (May 6, 2012)

Subscriptions aren't open yet, but they will be sometime this month. Glossybox gave people the opportunity to win the first box by signing up via their website. So, this service hasn't officially opened up to everyone yet, the boxes you're seeing are the ones that winners received. 



> Originally Posted by *Roni917* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WHen did they open subscriptions? I have been waiting and waiting and still have not received an email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Did I miss it? I went to sign up after seeing your post that you got yours and still says not open...bummer


----------



## elizabethhaze (May 6, 2012)

How do you review for glossydots??? im so lost lol


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 6, 2012)

OH MY! I've been stalking this thread for a while and was wondering how long the waitlist would be, then remembered I never finished signing up! So I just finished setting everything up and already got a notice from Glossybox. In their email it says they're going to send me a box, free of charge! This is what it said in their welcome email: Test: Discover our beautifully curated beauty products at home. Shipment: Your GLOSSYBOX will be shipped directly to your home free of charge So, is this what you lucky ladies received when you were informed of winning a free box? I'm so excited, I had thought they were only having bloggers get boxes free of charge to demo and spread the word! Yay!


----------



## PatriciaAO (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OH MY! I've been stalking this thread for a while and was wondering how long the waitlist would be, then remembered I never finished signing up! So I just finished setting everything up and already got a notice from Glossybox. In their email it says they're going to send me a box, free of charge! This is what it said in their welcome email: Test: Discover our beautifully curated beauty products at home. Shipment: Your GLOSSYBOX will be shipped directly to your home free of charge So, is this what you lucky ladies received when you were informed of winning a free box? I'm so excited, I had thought they were only having bloggers get boxes free of charge to demo and spread the word! Yay!


I'm pretty sure that's just their "welcome to the glossybox community" email, and they are stating that you won't be charged an additional shipping charge every month because its included in the $21 dollars per month that the subscription costs.


----------



## sleepykat (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OH MY! I've been stalking this thread for a while and was wondering how long the waitlist would be, then remembered I never finished signing up! So I just finished setting everything up and already got a notice from Glossybox. In their email it says they're going to send me a box, free of charge! This is what it said in their welcome email: Test: Discover our beautifully curated beauty products at home. Shipment: Your GLOSSYBOX will be shipped directly to your home free of charge So, is this what you lucky ladies received when you were informed of winning a free box? I'm so excited, I had thought they were only having bloggers get boxes free of charge to demo and spread the word! Yay!


 No, the winning box e-mail said specifically "You are a GLOSSYBOX Winner" in the subject line. In the body of the e-mail, it said "You have won the first U.S. GLOSSYBOX".  I am not a blogger; the winning boxes were randomly chosen winners for people who entered their contests. I'm sorry, I have to agree with PatriciaAO above, it was probably just the generic e-mail that you received, stating that shipping costs are not extra.


----------



## LyndaV (May 6, 2012)

Has anyone received an invitation to sign up yet?  I know some lucky ladies got a free box but I was wondering about regular subscriptions.  It seems like they are really drawing out this whole process.


----------



## sleepykat (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *elizabethhaze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do you review for glossydots??? im so lost lol


 If you won a box, I don't think that you can review it for glossydots. I could be wrong, but I believe that those of us who won are not automatically signed up for an account, we just won a prize. So we would still have to sign up for the subscription and wouldn't be able to review for glossydots until we receive our first subscribed box. I won a box, but I do not show up as having an account on glossybox.com.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 6, 2012)

O wow.. makes sense and now I feel like a total dingbat lol! Sorry about all that... I guess I was having a moment and read too much into that.. well, then. This is a really long, drawn out process. Any ideas when they'll finally open up subs?


----------



## sleepykat (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> O wow.. makes sense and now I feel like a total dingbat lol! Sorry about all that... I guess I was having a moment and read too much into that.. well, then. This is a really long, drawn out process. Any ideas when they'll finally open up subs?


 No, you were not being a dingbat, just wishful. I don't remember, but I have a vague idea that the subs should open up sometime this month, with the actual first boxes shipping in June? Correct me, ladies, if you remember something else.


----------



## elizabethhaze (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If you won a box, I don't think that you can review it for glossydots. I could be wrong, but I believe that those of us who won are not automatically signed up for an account, we just won a prize. So we would still have to sign up for the subscription and wouldn't be able to review for glossydots until we receive our first subscribed box. I won a box, but I do not show up as having an account on glossybox.com.


 But I didnt win anything lol I have a account it just wont let me review anything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sleepykat (May 6, 2012)

> But I didnt win anything lol I have a account it just wont let me review anything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Is that for Glossybox in Canada? If you received your box and it's not letting you review, you will probably have to contact Glossybox.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 7, 2012)

Yeah, I don't think many of us here are in Canada! So what was in the box?



> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Is that for Glossybox in Canada? If you received your box and it's not letting you review, you will probably have to contact Glossybox.


----------



## mermuse (May 7, 2012)

It obviously looks great so far.  Glossybox has always looked great, but I'm a little flustered that it's likely that first promo box they sent out was a bit misleading based on the conversation between Pink Sith and GB.  I'm going to give it a go, but I think after MyGlam's first amazebox, I'm just suspicious.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 7, 2012)

I totally understand the want/need to have a great first box...but yeah, you know there are going to be a lot of ticked off people out there who saw the first box, thought "OOH four or five full size products, I'm all over that" then feel cheated when they receive mostly sample sizes.  

But after myGlam, I don't assume that ANY first boxes will be accurate, ever.


----------



## yanelib27 (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I totally understand the want/need to have a great first box...but yeah, you know there are going to be a lot of ticked off people out there who saw the first box, thought "OOH four or five full size products, I'm all over that" then feel cheated when they receive mostly sample sizes.
> 
> But after myGlam, I don't assume that ANY first boxes will be accurate, ever.


 Sample Society boxes were. They have all been about the same as far as sizes and box value  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meghan Leigh (May 7, 2012)

I frequently watch the box openings on youtube for the Canadian Glossybox and they samples always seem really great.  Way better then you would get from any 10$ sub. Heres to hoping!


----------



## wadedl (May 7, 2012)

I don't think we are supposed to be able to sign up on the website yet. I did it last week and got the e-mail about free shipping too. If you got the website and click sign up now it takes you to a page to put in your e-mail address that is over the actual place we will be able to sign up. If you pay attention before the overlay comes up you can see the button currently say $666. I signed up an account by clicking the log in button on the top right but I don't think they want people doing that from the way they covered up the page.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Beautyboxgal (May 7, 2012)

I think $21 is a fair price for one full size product and three or four samples, as long as they are from the high end companies.  I love all my sample boxes, but the sample box market is crying out for a box with only high end cosmetics and beauty products.


----------



## MKCurio (May 8, 2012)

I still think the boxes are going to be pretty good just looking at what they send out in the other countries.  Might not be a box full of giant samples but it's for sure not going to be full of foil packets.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 8, 2012)

I just wish they would open subscriptions already! I'm dropping my Julep Maven and am on the Glossybox wagon. I've been seeing videos and good on other boxes and think this is going to be good!


----------



## aftereight (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The just raffled off a ton of first boxes, they haven't opened yet.


 Yeah it seems like everyone and their mother got a box except for 5 people.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aftereight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah it seems like everyone and their mother got a box except for 5 people.


 I'm one of the 5.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />( lol


----------



## mszJessica (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just wish they would open subscriptions already! I'm dropping my Julep Maven and am on the Glossybox wagon. I've been seeing videos and good on other boxes and think this is going to be good!


 I'm doing the same!


----------



## luckylilme (May 8, 2012)

I really like the way the box came it eas really pretty. I CAN"T use the lip gloss it doesn't work for me but I loooove the Cargo it's a beautiful color. The OPI color is not really something I would pick but I'll give it a run. I don't hate it enough to find it a new home. I am pleased wtht the box overall especially since I won it. Even with yet another unusable colored lip product from yet another monthly sub. I still feel the same and can't wait to sign up.



​


----------



## MyriadVoices (May 8, 2012)

I would like to say:

1) I am very envious of you luckies who got to try this Glossybox for free!

2) I personally don't really like pink, and I rarely paint my toenails a color other than "french" (is that a color?), but I own OPI's "Kiss Me on My Tulips" and I freaking LOVE IT. It's SO pretty, I just want to look at it all the time!

3) Thank you for posting all the pictures/information so I can live vicariously through you guys until I can sign up for my own!


----------



## MyriadVoices (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm one of the 5.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />( lol


me too!!! hee hee


----------



## motherofall6 (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aftereight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah it seems like everyone and their mother got a box except for 5 people.


 im 1 of the 5


----------



## ladygrey (May 8, 2012)

Hey, I'm another one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *aftereight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah it seems like everyone and their mother got a box except for 5 people.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 8, 2012)

I didn't get one either... the Cargo looks BEAUTIFUL! lol...i saw swatches already and loved it!


----------



## luckylilme (May 8, 2012)

> I would like to say: 1) I am very envious of you luckies who got to try this Glossybox for free! 2) I personally don't really like pink, and I rarely paint my toenails a color other than "french" (is that a color?), but I own OPI's "Kiss Me on My Tulips" and I freaking LOVE IT. It's SO pretty, I just want to look at it all the time! 3) Thank you for posting all the pictures/information so I can live vicariously through you guys until I can sign up for my own!


 Yeah, that's why I couldn't give it away or trade it something was kinda pretty about the color and I am going to give it a try.


----------



## snllama (May 8, 2012)

I love the cargo! I wore it on the inner corner of my eyes and my water line and it looked gorgeous and subtle!

But be careful, I somehow turned the bottle upside down and it got everywhere.


----------



## ibedatfinemami (May 8, 2012)

my video is up on youtube of me when I recieved my glossybox,

I also have some pics up on my blog: http://ibdfm.blogspot.com/2012/05/1st-glossybox.html


----------



## ibedatfinemami (May 8, 2012)

hmm so I was watching other youtube videos of glossybox openings and I saw some had there high gloss lip shine in a box but mines didn't come in a small box.. wounder why some came in a tiny box and others didn't?


----------



## samplegal (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aftereight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah it seems like everyone and their mother got a box except for 5 people.


 From the count of it, that makes me a sixth. But it doesn't make me any less jealous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## Beautyboxgal (May 9, 2012)

I'm number 7.  No box for me, either.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 9, 2012)

Some people got two. JENNA.

But then they generously gave the second away.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Some people got two. JENNA.
> 
> But then they generously gave the second away.


 Which unfortunately didn't work out but that is another story.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## glamourdolleyes (May 9, 2012)

Yeah that was a fail! So I am number 8 lol



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Which unfortunately didn't work out but that is another story.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 


> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Some people got two. JENNA.
> 
> But then they generously gave the second away.


----------



## bluemustang (May 9, 2012)

I'm number 9.. Hmph. Still jealous, that liner looks beautiful and I love eye creams!


----------



## Auntboo (May 9, 2012)

10 here! I am getting really frustrated waiting for them. I suppose raffling off the first box was a fair way to do it (although I am irrationally peeved about not being one of the lucky ones) but come on, open the sub already. I was super excited for Glossybox when I first found out about them coming to the US but after the disappointment of not getting a box when it seems like almost everyone else did and now the boredom of waiting and waiting for the sub to open I am quickly losing interest.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 10 here! I am getting really frustrated waiting for them. I suppose raffling off the first box was a fair way to do it (although I am irrationally peeved about not being one of the lucky ones) but come on, open the sub already. I was super excited for Glossybox when I first found out about them coming to the US but after the disappointment of not getting a box when it seems like almost everyone else did and now the boredom of waiting and waiting for the sub to open I am quickly losing interest.


 Yeah, I'm pretty much over it now. I've lost interest in sample boxes in general, and especially any of them that cost more than 12 dollars.


----------



## ladygrey (May 9, 2012)

Same here. I really can't justify the price. I'm pretty much in love with Birchbox, and I would much rather spend my money there. I think they've drawn out this "Glossybox is opening soon! Stay tuned! xoxo" business for too long. I'm bored with it, and I don't care anymore. 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, I'm pretty much over it now. I've lost interest in sample boxes in general, and especially any of them that cost more than 12 dollars.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same here. I really can't justify the price. I'm pretty much in love with Birchbox, and I would much rather spend my money there. I think they've drawn out this "Glossybox is opening soon! Stay tuned! xoxo" business for too long. I'm bored with it, and I don't care anymore.


 Yeah, not that I wasn't pumped to receive the first box for free, but yup..don't care anymore. I don't check their FB anymore, and the way they've handled my issue with winning two boxes has been a real turn off too. If I want to spend $21, I'll go to sephora and buy something I know I'll love.


----------



## ladygrey (May 9, 2012)

How did they handle the two boxes thing? I saw that Vee said she didn't get it, which is disappointing. 

And yeah, I would much rather get a second BB, or just go out and get some stuff from Ulta or Sephora. I like the thrill of the surprise, but at $21 a month? No way in hey-hey.



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, not that I wasn't pumped to receive the first box for free, but yup..don't care anymore. I don't check their FB anymore, and the way they've handled my issue with winning two boxes has been a real turn off too. If I want to spend $21, I'll go to sephora and buy something I know I'll love.


----------



## calexxia (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Which unfortunately didn't work out but that is another story.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That totally sucks that it didn't work out--you used a different name/address and different email and they cancelled one of 'em?


----------



## calexxia (May 9, 2012)

And while it did seem like a lot of gals here did win, a lot more of us DIDN'T.

I'm still on the fence. $21 is pretty dang pricey, especially when, realistically, the contents may not be much different than what we're getting in the $10-$15 ones. (And before someone mentions full-sizes, I'll just point out that Test Tube does full-sizes for a much lower amortized cost)


----------



## Playedinloops (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That totally sucks that it didn't work out--you used a different name/address and different email and they cancelled one of 'em?


 Exactly, then they quit answering my emails so I kept bugging them until they were able to materialize the supposed rules of their contest (they said you couldn't win two boxes, and since my emails are my name...yeah). Once they sent me a list of "rules" (this took several days), I asked them to point me to where they posted publicly during the contest, the first time I asked where they were posted was May 2, they didn't tell me. I asked again on May 4th, to no avail. I asked again this morning and haven't heard anything back yet. I realize these rules mean that I couldn't do that...but I'm not convinced these rules existed.

here is the list of "rules" they claim the contest had, which they took over 24 hours and 2 emails to provide...before I asked for rules, they would answer my emails with in 10-15 mintues:


Entrants must be a U.S. resident 16 years or over
No purchase necessary
Employees of the GLOSSYBOX group of companies, their agents and families are excluded from entering
Entry is strictly limited to one entry per person. Entries from agents of third parties are invalid.
Entry into this competition confirms your acceptance of these Terms and Conditions.
No cash alternatives or substitutions. Prize is not transferrable. Prize is non-refundable and no change will be given.
The promoter of this offer is Beauty Trend USA


----------



## Kittables (May 9, 2012)

I had no idea that so many got boxes. I'm one of the unlucky few that was left out. *pouts* Really, I hope the subs open soon. I'm dying for a spot. This looks like a really great service from 

what I've been seeing on youtube. I've watched so many box openings (from birchbox to glossybox) it's become a bit of an obsession. lol... 






The one thing I'd like to know is why it's going to cost us Americans $21 for the service? Hasn't it been known to be cheaper everywhere else?


----------



## ladygrey (May 9, 2012)

I think a lot of people are on the fence because of the price, and the fact that what we're seeing in this first box is not really what they're going to be continuing to send out. I feel like you can get a lot of deluxe sized samples from BB, Sample Society, and Beauty Army for a lot less. That was definitely one of the major things that made me decide to skip this one. And TT...oh, a terrific value for the price. I'm a fan of the QVC one. 



> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And while it did seem like a lot of gals here did win, a lot more of us DIDN'T.
> 
> I'm still on the fence. $21 is pretty dang pricey, especially when, realistically, the contents may not be much different than what we're getting in the $10-$15 ones. (And before someone mentions full-sizes, I'll just point out that Test Tube does full-sizes for a much lower amortized cost)


 That is really, really sketchy and lame. Wow.



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Exactly, then they quit answering my emails so I kept bugging them until they were able to materialize the supposed rules of their contest (they said you couldn't win two boxes, and since my emails are my name...yeah). Once they sent me a list of "rules" (this took several days), I asked them to point me to where they posted publicly during the contest, the first time I asked where they were posted was May 2, they didn't tell me. I asked again on May 4th, to no avail. I asked again this morning and haven't heard anything back yet. I realize these rules mean that I couldn't do that...but I'm not convinced these rules existed.
> 
> ...


----------



## calexxia (May 9, 2012)

I thought that I had seen the "one win per person" thing, but I can't recall where, and that could be me remembering incorrectly, anyway. HOWEVER, for now, and totally unrelated to the giveaway, I have decided that I will give it a pass when it opens up.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (May 9, 2012)

I could be wrong but I went to every single page of that website during that time to see if I could sign up for an account or anything and I never saw anything about rules. I could have missed it so I could be terribly wrong but honestly, I didn't see anything.

And them taking so long to get back to Jenna is just plain sketch!



> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought that I had seen the "one win per person" thing, but I can't recall where, and that could be me remembering incorrectly, anyway. HOWEVER, for now, and totally unrelated to the giveaway, I have decided that I will give it a pass when it opens up.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 9, 2012)

Well, glossybox has decided to make it right. 

Interestingly enough, I had kept the issue to myself for over a week hoping they would decide to fix it, and within 2 and a half hours of posting about it here, the issue was fixed.

While I appreciate the effort, it is a little of a "too little too late" situation for me at this point. I've already spent money to send Vanessa a few things to make up for the fact that she did not get the glossybox, and I shouldn't have had to spend that much time waiting for my emails to be returned and telling them they were wrong.

I guess we can see that glossybox cares about what the beauty community thinks, so that's nice. Especially since a HUGE amount of their potential customers frequent this board. I would've preferred the issue be solved because I as an individual am a valued potential customer, who was/is willing to spend 21 dollars a month on SAMPLES.


----------



## mszJessica (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, glossybox has decided to make it right.
> 
> ...


They sent me 2 and I didn't win 2 but I put up all the products from the second box on my trade list anyway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Missyrocks (May 9, 2012)

I'm one of the few as well who didn't win, but I don't think I'm going to subscribe. It's too hit or miss at that price. For $21, I can go pick exactly what I want at any store rather than hope I get one thing I even moderately like. And I also agree with some others that between the not winning and waiting for forevs for them to open subs, I think I'm over it. Too much build-up can backfire and I think it has. I love Testube and think that's the best products and value. And I want makeup in kits, not so much face creams, etc.


----------



## BabyMafalda (May 9, 2012)

I won a box, but I haven't received the shipment email or the box!!! I'm tired of waiting. Last Friday I emailed them and this Monday I received a reply: they apologized and they told me that they are going to send me another box, but I haven't received a confirmation ( I already waited more than 48 hours).

I know it is free, but I'm upset, I won and I want my box!!

I am going to email them again!!!!


----------



## yanelib27 (May 9, 2012)

Hmm doesnt seem Glossybox has it together like we would hope (and as much as they should for being an international company)... I was on board since I first heard about it... but I agree they need to open up the subscriptions already. Maybe if we all start 'unliking' them on facebook (can we do that??) they will get the hint.


----------



## luckylilme (May 9, 2012)

That's business 101. Don't hold a contest unless the rules are clearly stated or there *WILL* be a problem. I won a box and I never noticed any rules posted anywhere. Welcome to the USA Glossybox lol!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 10, 2012)

Count me in among those who are losing interest because of all the waiting.  Yawn.


----------



## Fluttershy (May 10, 2012)

I think I distinctly remember there NOT being a rule that said you could enter only once, because I entered about 6 times (on 6 different email addresses).  I still did not win a box though. I kind of thought maybe only 100 people had won one but it looks like  way more than that were sent to people =/ . . .  I actually was not that impressed with the products they sent in the giveaway box...it was sort of meh.  I'm going to try it out for one month to see if it's even worth it, but $21 is just way too much money to be risking on samples.  Heck, I get thoroughly disappointed in Birchbox when I get a crappy box and that's only $10, I'd be absolutely livid if I ended up getting a crappy Glossybox at the $21 cost.


----------



## o0jeany0o (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Count me in among those who are losing interest because of all the waiting.  Yawn.


 It's like Google+ all over again. Some people got invited and then sent out their limited invites then Google doesn't open it for 2 months. There was so much hype around it, but people lost interest after waiting so long. It could have gone big and even overtake facebook but they took too long and lost their chance. I had an early invite and it was so boring on Google+ because no one else was on there.


----------



## murflegirl (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *o0jeany0o* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's like Google+ all over again. Some people got invited and then sent out their limited invites then Google doesn't open it for 2 months. There was so much hype around it, but people lost interest after waiting so long. It could have gone big and even overtake facebook but they took too long and lost their chance. I had an early invite and it was so boring on Google+ because no one else was on there.


 Haha! I love the Google + analogy! 

SO TRUE - for Google AND for Glossybox.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *luckylilme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's business 101. Don't hold a contest unless the rules are clearly stated or there *WILL* be a problem. I won a box and I never noticed any rules posted anywhere. Welcome to the USA Glossybox lol!


 Exactly! And it shouldn't have been as big of an issue as it was, imo, Glossybox should've said "our bad" shipped off the box and forgot about it. They'd already handed out what 1000? of these boxes...what's one more? 

Which also got me thinking, what if someone and I just had the same name? My first and last name aren't super common, but just be googling I know there are at least 5 other people in the US with my name. It's all just really strange.


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (May 10, 2012)

I'm not even interested anymore. The first box wasn't great, and they are taking SO long to start the damn subscriptions! Everytime they post something on fb, I want to comment....they shouldn't even post on fb unless it's about opening up, and stop saying "soon". I don't even care anymore lmao


----------



## sayznichole (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CookiesGirl327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm not even interested anymore. The first box wasn't great, and they are taking SO long to start the damn subscriptions! Everytime they post something on fb, I want to comment....they shouldn't even post on fb unless it's about opening up, and stop saying "soon". I don't even care anymore lmao


I So agree with everyone ... the wait is such a buzzkill.... I think i might pass on this as well. I'm over the hype and sick of waiting ... I think they overdid it and lost people's interest.


----------



## Wida (May 10, 2012)

I'm sure that they read here and that's how they figured out that 2 boxes with the same name were the same person.  Just a thought. 

I'm also bored with the hype.  It's been going on for far too long now and I'm over it.  The price of the box has also seriously turned me off.

I was a winner and I wasn't super impressed with the first box, other than the OPI polish - which is only worth $9 anyways.  Yes, everything was full size, but the color of the gloss was horrid (to me anyways), the eye gel burned my eyes, the lotion smelled good but did nothing for moisturizing my skin, and the CARGO eye bronzer was actually given away on Ulta.com yesterday as part of a full size 4 piece gift set with any $35 purchase yesterday.  To pay $21 for deluxe sized samples and one full size item a month is too iffy for me.  I've noticed that when subscription services promise full size items, they are usually a lip balm or nail polish and I can just go buy those and I'll still pay far less than the box would have cost.  I would consider signing up for Glossybox if it was just a bit cheaper.  I'll follow what everybody gets and if there is something that I just "have" to have, then I will either try to swap for it or just go buy it myself with the $21 that I saved by not signing up for Glossybox in the first place.


----------



## ibedatfinemami (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CookiesGirl327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm not even interested anymore. The first box wasn't great, and they are taking SO long to start the damn subscriptions! Everytime they post something on fb, I want to comment....they shouldn't even post on fb unless it's about opening up, and stop saying "soon". I don't even care anymore lmao


 OMG I know thous post on FB are getting so annoying! I read them thinking it's going to be about the subs and of course not! And I don't remember seeing anything about entering more than one email address or getting more than 1 box! I don't remember seeing rules at all to be honest!


----------



## luckylilme (May 10, 2012)

> It's like Google+ all over again. Some people got invited and then sent out their limited invites then Google doesn't open it for 2 months. There was so much hype around it, but people lost interest after waiting so long. It could have gone big and even overtake facebook but they took too long and lost their chance. I had an early invite and it was so boring on Google+ because no one else was on there.


 Not the Google + comparison lol! Hilarious :smilehappyyes:


----------



## Angelaelle (May 10, 2012)

I'm over Glossybox as well. Open subscriptions coming "soon" doesn't cut it anymore. Making everyone beg for a stupid box of cosmetics really turns me off, nor was I impressed with the first box. I can buy all that stuff in here in NYC; I was hoping for european products. I'm already subscribed to 7 different subscription boxes so I'm not hurting for new samples.


----------



## VickiCarol (May 10, 2012)

ITS OPEN!!! OMG OMG! I just placed my order. It didn't let me finish my beauty profile tho but hey I placed my order!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## samplegal (May 10, 2012)

Woohoo! Thank you! Just signed up.


----------



## VickiCarol (May 10, 2012)

> Woohoo! Thank you! Just signed up.Â


 You're welcome! did it let you complete your beauty profile? it didnt let me get past the what type of skin I have. :/


----------



## samplegal (May 10, 2012)

No it didn't. I think we got in there before they even finished setting up the sign-up. Even the confirmation emails I received didn't look ready. As an example, one of the sentences about contacting them was incomplete. It reads:

If you have any questions, please feel free to contact us at [email protected] or by phone at .

No phone #, lol.


----------



## iPretty949 (May 10, 2012)

I tried to process my order 3x. i forgot i already created an acct prior today. i hope they ddnt charge me 3x. im waiting for the charge to go through, i hope there is none. Thanks for the announcement!


----------



## VickiCarol (May 10, 2012)

> No it didn't. I think we got in there before they even finished setting up the sign-up. Even the confirmation emails I received didn't look ready. As an example, one of the sentences about contacting them was incomplete. It reads: If you have any questions, please feel free to contact us atÂ [email protected] Â or by phone at . No phone #, lol.


 Ah darn, oh well. I feel better just knowing I've sent my order. Made sure I got a spot. I hope we can finish our profiles after tho I don't see why we wont be able to.


----------



## samplegal (May 10, 2012)

Yeah, me too. I expect it'll work soon.


----------



## iPretty949 (May 10, 2012)

I HOPE I WONT receive the same stuff for this month from their free boxes. I was one among the winners and it seems they havent updated their partner brands yet.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (May 10, 2012)

I just signed up too hope it all goes through I already received confirmation that they got the order and received payment. I was also able to complete the beauty profile.


----------



## VickiCarol (May 10, 2012)

> I tried to process my order 3x. i forgot i already created an acct prior today. i hope they ddnt charge me 3x. im waiting for the charge to go through, i hope there is none. Thanks for the announcement!


 No problem. Did it let you finish your beauty profile


----------



## VickiCarol (May 10, 2012)

> I just signed up too hope it all goes through I already received confirmation that they got the order and received payment. I was also able to complete the beauty profile.


 Do you think i'll be able to finish mine later on? I went to "BEAUTYPROFILE" On the dash board and all I get is "Nr Subscription Action" with no links at all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## iPretty949 (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VickiCarol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No problem. Did it let you finish your beauty profile


It did. It just lagged for a few seconds when i was choosing the age range.

It can be retaken by going to the beauty profile tab and click View under action  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## glamigirl (May 10, 2012)

thanks for posting vicki!  was able to complete beauty profile after my order went through


----------



## feelingrealtan (May 10, 2012)

Its so weird that Glossybox hasnt made any kind of announcement on their Twitter yet. That seems so unfair to all those following them in anticipation of their launch. This whole orchestration seems so much less coordinated than I was expecting based on the wait. I hope that there's more of system to this launch than there appears to be at the moment - ESPECIALLY after the wait.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *feelingrealtan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Its so weird that Glossybox hasnt made any kind of announcement on their Twitter yet. That seems so unfair to all those following them in anticipation of their launch. This whole orchestration seems so much less coordinated than I was expecting based on the wait. I hope that there's more of system to this launch than there appears to be at the moment - ESPECIALLY after the wait.


I also thought that this was a bit odd but went ahead and signed up anyway. Maybe the person who runs their FB and Twitter was asked not to post about it right away or maybe they are on lunch? lol


----------



## Beautyboxgal (May 10, 2012)

I think we are just way early and they are not quite ready to open the floodgates.  I think I was order #91.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (May 10, 2012)

I just pulled this from a comment on their FB page!

Hi Guys, we are so sorry for the confusion. We turned the site on for testing because we wanted it to be bug free before we announced the shop opening. Oops....looks like that's not going to happen now! (o: We are blown away by your energy and excitement! We are going to send out our launch email ASAP. Our site may not be perfect but we'd rather you get your GLOSSYBOXES. Thanks again for your support.

 
GlossyBox.com By the way, we're getting feedback that Paypal isn't processing properly so use your credit card if you can. (o:


----------



## feelingrealtan (May 10, 2012)

I'm glad you ladies got a chance to get first dibs though! Im already excited to see your boxes!!! I noticed that their order page said:



> First shipment is probably between May 26, 2012 and May 30, 2012


 That's around the corner!!! So excited for you ladies!!!


----------



## MKCurio (May 10, 2012)

order number #110!

shipping between May 26th - 30th.  squee!

that wasn't much of a beauty profile quiz...


----------



## Angelaelle (May 10, 2012)

Really surprising lack of coordination considering the US is not their first entry into the beauty market. Their excuses sound like Myglam in February.



> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just pulled this from a comment on their FB page!
> 
> ...


----------



## Beautyboxgal (May 10, 2012)

Thank you, VickiCarol!


----------



## ladygrey (May 10, 2012)

Ohhh, and they got me! Right as I was just about to stop caring completely, sign ups open, and I decided to give it a shot. I'm going to give them a few months. They're really going to have to wow me in order to stay around long term.


----------



## aftereight (May 10, 2012)

Exciting but... I just can't spend $21 on a sample box. It's just way too expensive =(


----------



## MKCurio (May 10, 2012)

we have forced them into subscription submission


----------



## glamourdolleyes (May 10, 2012)

I cant seem to get anything to load for the beauty profile, even when I go to my account and click on beauty profile. Anyone else having that issue?


----------



## Marshie (May 10, 2012)

I wasn't but I did. LOL I am order # 219. *sigh* Well, at least I won't be questioning myself if I made the right choice by not joining later on.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## miss6aby (May 10, 2012)

Guilty!! Just signed up. Gonna give it a test run.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think its expensive too but I wanna see out of Birchbox, Sample Society and Glossybox which I'll like best and try to just stick to one. AH! 

I don't want to be a beauty hoarder but I totally am... hehe


----------



## MKCurio (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I cant seem to get anything to load for the beauty profile, even when I go to my account and click on beauty profile. Anyone else having that issue?


 I think you have to activate it via ordering a subscription..after you do all the credit card info it moves into the profile and then after that you can access it via you dashboard


----------



## kdrzrbck (May 10, 2012)

Bit the bullet, order #265. I'm gonna give it 3 months to see if its worth it or not


----------



## MakeupGalore (May 10, 2012)

> I cant seem to get anything to load for the beauty profile, even when I go to my account and click on beauty profile. Anyone else having that issue?


 I can't either but I see my order went through. Who knows? Not gonna worry about it right now. Just happy I got in on it!! Btw, how are people seeing what number they are?


----------



## Souly (May 10, 2012)

Just signed up! Its spendier than I would like but I've narrowed myself down to 3 subs (I had 12 all together).


----------



## TwinkleSprinks (May 10, 2012)

Wasn't there something on here earlier about a promo code for the GlossyBox?


----------



## ladygrey (May 10, 2012)

That's how I justified trying it out for a few months. I used to have around $100 in subs per month, but now I just have this one and Birchbox. 



> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just signed up! Its spendier than I would like but I've narrowed myself down to 3 subs (I had 12 all together).


----------



## Souly (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's how I justified trying it out for a few months. I used to have around $100 in subs per month, but now I just have this one and Birchbox.


 Mine were around that too (ok...maybe a little more) which is nuts. I went way overboard on the subs


----------



## akicowi (May 10, 2012)

I'm order #500


----------



## celiajuno (May 10, 2012)

I signed up because I really want one of the GlossyBox boxes. It's a stupid reason but I did it anyway. They are so pretty. I will probably cancel after the first month.


----------



## pandette (May 10, 2012)

I'll wait to sign up, but I'll probably stalk this thread to see what you guys end up getting for the first few months.


----------



## skylola123 (May 10, 2012)

Do you any you ladies know if there is a promo code???


----------



## sixela (May 10, 2012)

Sorry if this is a dumb question, but is this first box going to be different from the free box people received?


----------



## pandette (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sixela* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Sorry if this is a dumb question, but is this first box going to be different from the free box people received?


 From what I have seen on Glossybox's facebook page, it sounds like it will be a different box. The free box was the first box. The subscription will start with box #2.


----------



## Jenna1006 (May 10, 2012)

Makeup Talk members rock.. U sneaked ur way around BB this month even after they tried to keep us surprised, u uncovered Posh Pod scam and now u forced Glossy into an early subscription. Great job ladies.. I am in # 268. Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ladybritt (May 10, 2012)

I decided to sign up as well...I did about 40 minutes ago and had no trouble filing out my profile. I hope it's good for $21....I can always cancel, but I still don't want to be disappointed. I'm just too curious not to sign up and then see everyone's reviews when they get it lol. I did cancel my 2nd BB and will probably be skipping Beauty Army this month and maybe next...I am just too sampled out.


----------



## Jenna1006 (May 10, 2012)

I'm not sure If anyone answered u yet. I am definetly interested. I do not want the lip gloss ( never used not even to swatch) I really wanted the shampoo and got the lotion. PM me if your still interested


----------



## mermuse (May 10, 2012)

I saw all the new posts and assumed they opened or something.  Yup.  I'm #649.  I try to only have one sub, and I still have MyGlam for some crazy reason, but I'll likely cancel that soon if this first box Glossybox package is good.

I think more than half of the value is chatting/ranting/speculating/comparing everything about the boxes with everyone.  Hah!


----------



## Jenna1006 (May 10, 2012)

I'm not sure If anyone answered u yet. I am definetly interested. I do not want the lip gloss ( never used not even to swatch) I really wanted the shampoo and got the lotion. PM me if your still interested


----------



## glamourdolleyes (May 10, 2012)

> I think you have to activate it via ordering a subscription..after you do all the credit card info it moves into the profile and then after that you can access it via you dashboard


 I do have a subscription.


----------



## PatriciaAO (May 10, 2012)

Did everyone else get the email "Glossybox is officially open"?? It just came into my email. I might have to be like some of the others who wait and see if the first couple boxes are worth the $21 a month!


----------



## Jenna1006 (May 10, 2012)

> anybody interested in trading the bigelow shampoo for the lip gloss? i KNOW the lip gloss shade is not going to work with my coloring!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â


 Srry I meant to quote this. I'm interested in swapping the lip gloss for the shampoo, brand new never opened not even to swatch. PM me if ur still looking to trade


----------



## lechatonrose (May 10, 2012)

I'm in. I'm not sure if I'm 676 or 548 since they gave me 2 different numbers. I'm offically canceling myglam now. . .


----------



## channelzero (May 10, 2012)

I'm giving it a shot for a month or two. #471


----------



## tauwillow (May 10, 2012)

I placed an order for a 12 month subscription and I got to the first question of the beauty profile, then got the error message. My chief concern is that when I go back to look at my account, it says that I have no orders! (so I can't go back in and 'view' the beauty profile to finish it) I got a confirmation email but no matter what I do, the account says "no orders". I tried calling, but they must be getting slammed because Ive gotten a solid busy signal for the last 30 minutes. I sent an email, but Im worried that the sign up window will close before they see it and they will tell me that I'm out of luck. Thanks for letting me get my freakout off my chest.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beautyboxgal (May 10, 2012)

As long as you received the confirmation email and received an order number, you should be in.  I can't get my beauty profile to work, either.


----------



## PaisleyFox (May 10, 2012)

I just signed up as well. I figure since I only have one monthly subscription and one quarterly, I can give it a go!


----------



## celiajuno (May 10, 2012)

I did not receive a confirmation e-mail but my account shows a monthly subscription and an order number. I can't get the beauty profile to work either.


----------



## tauwillow (May 10, 2012)

There is an order number attached to the email - but no order number on the website. :/ I hope you're right, and that everything went through. *fingers crossed*


----------



## beautyandbrains (May 10, 2012)

It took a phone call to get my order in (the woman was very nice, I feel bad that they are having these problems), but now I'm all set. I got my order confirmation and filled out my beauty profile. I am so giddy about this, it's ridiculous!! I can't wait to get my first box!


----------



## o0jeany0o (May 10, 2012)

I think I'll stay away for now $21 for travel sizes or deluxe samples. I'll keep my eye on these threads though.


----------



## winkiepup (May 10, 2012)

First month = better box? $21 is a bit steep for 5 samples, in my opinion, so I'm not sure what to do. 

How were the UK boxes? Were the first months good? What sorts of items do they usually include?


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (May 10, 2012)

I'm in.  Just couldn't resist.


----------



## Kittables (May 10, 2012)

I'm in. All I had to do was sign into my account before purchasing my subscription and the order went through.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## geniabeme (May 10, 2012)

$21? Not for me. I will save my money to get extra Little Black Bags!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (May 10, 2012)

GLossybox is open for registrations!!! I just registered.


----------



## katzenstern (May 10, 2012)

I signed up for 6 months. Does any one know when they'll ship?


----------



## motherofall6 (May 10, 2012)

signed up for glossybox, canceled green grab bag and beautybar to justify

now i will just have glossybox, myglam &amp; birchbox . plus beauty army &amp; julep that i can keep skipping until something wonderful shows up


----------



## Jwls750 (May 10, 2012)

I just cannot bring myself to sign up for $21. Ill see if more brands join, and if boxes stay amazing. Then I'll cancel MyGlam and get this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (May 10, 2012)

Someone said they are shipping last week of May, where did you find this info? Mine just says my order has been placed for a May box.


----------



## winkiepup (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just cannot bring myself to sign up for $21. Ill see if more brands join, and if boxes stay amazing. Then I'll cancel MyGlam and get this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm wondering if the initial boxes will rock and then they'll get progressively smaller-sized samples, kind of like Birchbox and especially MyGlam did...thoughts?


----------



## internetchick (May 10, 2012)

Got my email, I'm in!


----------



## arendish (May 10, 2012)

It was either on the Facebook or on the GlossyBox site, but it said they are shipping May 26-30. I shouldn't have, but I signed up. I'm new to the whole beauty box thing but my first two months with BB have been rather disappointing (this month especially, with all the hype). I'll definitely drop it if GlossyBox proves to be worth the $21. Until I decide, I guess I can justify two subs a month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kittables (May 10, 2012)

May 26- May 30 is when they'll be shipping, I think. 

"Motherofall6"-- I also have glossybox, myglam and birchbox.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm actually pretty satisfied with birchbox, but I might be canceling myglam soon. I at least wanted to

stay through the summer.


----------



## berryblueyes (May 10, 2012)

I've signed up! Super excited! This will be my second monthly after birchbox but I also get the Test Tubes from New Beauty and QVC. But for $21... it better be twice as good as birchbox ha.


----------



## yanelib27 (May 10, 2012)

I have sample society (which is def worth the $) and 3 BBs right now but I can only bring myself to cancel one BB account, and now adding glossy box. Not too bad.. although I realize thats 60.00 a month on samples.. I may decide to cut back to one of each and if GB is not worth it (if I dont use the samples they send) I will drop it in a heartbeat


----------



## Jwls750 (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *winkiepup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wondering if the initial boxes will rock and then they'll get progressively smaller-sized samples, kind of like Birchbox and especially MyGlam did...thoughts?


 YES I'm so worried about that. I love BB so much, but MyGlam totally did that and I was so mad about it. I am very worried that will happen with Glossybox. Maybe I should subscribe now just for one month? I need advice!!!!! I also have a blog, so maybe it'd be good to be on of the 1st to subscribe??


----------



## TonyaK (May 10, 2012)

I signed up! Yay!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (May 10, 2012)

Don't ask for advice here, we're all enablers! We say do it! LOL



> Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> YES I'm so worried about that. I love BB so much, but MyGlam totally did that and I was so mad about it. I am very worried that will happen with Glossybox. Maybe I should subscribe now just for one month? I need advice!!!!! I also have a blog, so maybe it'd be good to be on of the 1st to subscribe??


----------



## yanelib27 (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *winkiepup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Jwls750 (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Don't ask for advice here, we're all enablers! We say do it! LOL


 *sad face* I did it, signed up /:


----------



## zoemarie876 (May 10, 2012)

I wasn't planning on signing up, but I'm new to subs and still not sure which ones are my favorite/ worth it. I'm justifying getting GB by saying I'll test it for a few months, and then start narrowing everything down  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## motherofall6 (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kittables* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> May 26- May 30 is when they'll be shipping, I think.
> 
> ...


 this may gg is my 1st birchbox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and this month is my 2nd myglam , so far i am liking both ,especially that urban decay liner last month yay


----------



## tameloy (May 10, 2012)

After saying I would NEVER pay that much for a box...y'all are making me very tempted. The first box will prob be the best, so I might sign up for the first one and then cancel! Or will I? You guys are no good for my bank account!!! lol


----------



## Missyrocks (May 10, 2012)

I agree on BB. I just don't see the value so far even in the GG box. I love Testtube and think it's way worth it with all the full sized products that are high end as well. I'm trying this just to see, but may well cancel. I got my first Beauty Army and liked it. The Joico made it worth the $ &amp; I like that you can choose. But I keep thinking that if I applied the $ I spend in subs, I can go buy products elsewhere. But it is fun. Will hang in there a little longer.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 10, 2012)

Oh...i couldn't resist, signed up for a box and will test it..plan on skipping some of my Julep Mavens to try this out..we'll see!


----------



## eluveitie (May 10, 2012)

I just signed up..I need to start curbing my spending on makeup/subs though. I think I'm going to cancel Julep and beauty army for right now though. That'll make myself feel a little better about paying $21 for a sub


----------



## Kittables (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *motherofall6* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> this may gg is my 1st birchbox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and this month is my 2nd myglam , so far i am liking both ,especially that urban decay liner last month yay


         I think myglam is bound to get better. I'm cutting them some slack as they're a brand new company. I'm just trying to go easy on the bank account. lol. I'm very new to subs and I don't want to overdo it, so for now I'm pretty much just testing the waters to see which boxes I enjoy the most. 

        They actually sent me the liner in Ransom (purple), which was one I already had! I was like, "Oh, no!!" when I saw it. lol. I would have enjoyed receiving "Perversion". There's always room in my makeup box for more black liners. I do kind of enjoy that most of these subscription services are pretty random in what they send. You never know what you're going to get, so in that way it's more like a surprise each month. I think that's the most exciting part about it all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jwls750 (May 10, 2012)

Also, does anyone know if this is the same box as the one sent out to everyone else? I hope not /: I'd be sad. I want it to be new/a surprise(somewhat).


----------



## yanelib27 (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh...i couldn't resist, signed up for a box and will test it..plan on skipping some of my Julep Mavens to try this out..we'll see!


 I forgot about that sub, yes I will definitely skip this one next month


----------



## Jenna1006 (May 10, 2012)

> Also, does anyone know if this is the same box as the one sent out to everyone else? I hope not /: I'd be sad. I want it to be new/a surprise(somewhat).


 I don't think there the same. I got a free box n it clearly said April box this one is for May.


----------



## yanelib27 (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, does anyone know if this is the same box as the one sent out to everyone else? I hope not /: I'd be sad. I want it to be new/a surprise(somewhat).


 I REALLY hope not, cuz I dont want that one!!


----------



## viccckyhoang (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, does anyone know if this is the same box as the one sent out to everyone else? I hope not /: I'd be sad. I want it to be new/a surprise(somewhat).


 it's not going to be the same one.. someone asked that on facebook :]


----------



## viccckyhoang (May 10, 2012)

$21 for a subscription..?!?! oh my goodness.. i couldn't resist so i just signed up for the 1 month.... for now. bf said he would get me the 6 month subscription if i LOVEEEEE the 1st box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## amygab1126 (May 10, 2012)

I did it. Think I'm gonna give Sample Society the axe. I didn't like a single item from my last couple boxes, and I never use their $15 codes.


----------



## jksparkles (May 10, 2012)

Just cancelled Birchbox man for my fiance, myglam and julep maven (only purchased this one once) to try out GlossyBox! Hope it's worth it.


----------



## iPretty949 (May 10, 2012)

I am order #50! I am waiting to receive all my boxes and choose which one to cancel. I am also worried if they will be sending the same brands as of those free boxes. Their BRAND pages still reflects the brands they partnered with the first box.


----------



## Kristinexoxox (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, does anyone know if this is the same box as the one sent out to everyone else? I hope not /: I'd be sad. I want it to be new/a surprise(somewhat).


 I read on their Facebook that the box we just subbed for is going to be different, which was one of this issues I was having because I won a box and didn't want to pay for the same stuff I just received  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MKCurio (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am order #50! I am waiting to receive all my boxes and choose which one to cancel. I am also worried if they will be sending the same brands as of those free boxes. Their BRAND pages still reflects the brands they partnered with the first box.


 I wouldn't worry it seems like bad business to send out the free boxes esp since I'm sure quite a few of the people who won boxes would have signed up for a subscription.  it would really suck to pay for a box you had gotten for free the month before.

they are most likely waiting to update the brand page to keep things a surprise.


----------



## Kristinexoxox (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it's not going to be the same one.. someone asked that on facebook :]


 Sorry, didn't see this before I answered her too lol


----------



## TheCheshire13 (May 10, 2012)

I think for $21 a month they could have worked something out for mailing to Hawaii, Alaska and the territories of the U.S. I mean I can understand the territories but not being able to mail to Alaska and Hawaii? Really? I live on Guam and I get Conscious box, Myglam and TheLookBag (which looked like they have stepped up) and there 10/10and19 a month. I just thinks its unfair for those that live in the States of Alaska and Hawaii....​


----------



## yanelib27 (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MKCurio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## VickiCarol (May 10, 2012)

> It did. It just lagged for a few seconds when i was choosing the age range. It can be retaken by going to the beauty profile tab and click View under action  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks that's super helpful. The pic made it easier to understand.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm order #7 btw. Just thought I'd share that with you guys since everyone is posting their order number lol


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 10, 2012)

I didn't get the email but I am order # 853 and I was able to fill out the profile.Just took forever for the page to log me in. I am not worried much about the email.I am betting it will come when the clog clears.



> Originally Posted by *celiajuno* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did not receive a confirmation e-mail but my account shows a monthly subscription and an order number. I can't get the beauty profile to work either.


----------



## yanelib27 (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't get the email but I am order # 853 and I was able to fill out the profile.Just took forever for the page to log me in. I am not worried much about the email.I am betting it will come when the clog clears.
> 
> ...


----------



## tameloy (May 10, 2012)

I did it. I really hope they add more brands. I'm mainly excited about O.P.I. and Cargo. I got the first box and really liked it so I figured I'd give the subscription a shot at least for one month. I know it won't be all full items like what I won but I don't want to miss out on their first "real" box. I'm justifying this by skipping Beauty Army this month



 (&lt;---LOL)


----------



## yanelib27 (May 10, 2012)

I got 3 'Welcome like' emails from GB at 6:45 pm and one at 6:49 saying my payment was a success


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 10, 2012)

That is pretty cool actually!!!



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey I was 852 right before you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BabyMafalda (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tauwillow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I placed an order for a 12 month subscription and I got to the first question of the beauty profile, then got the error message. My chief concern is that when I go back to look at my account, it says that I have no orders! (so I can't go back in and 'view' the beauty profile to finish it) I got a confirmation email but no matter what I do, the account says "no orders".
> 
> I tried calling, but they must be getting slammed because Ive gotten a solid busy signal for the last 30 minutes. I sent an email, but Im worried that the sign up window will close before they see it and they will tell me that I'm out of luck.
> ...


I placed an order for 6 month subscription and the same thing happened to me!

My order is number 1439!

I am going to call them tomorrow!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 10, 2012)

As tempted as I am, I'm going to watch and wait a few months...for $21, I just have to make sure it's going to be consistently worthwhile.


----------



## princess2010 (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> YES I'm so worried about that. I love BB so much, but MyGlam totally did that and I was so mad about it. I am very worried that will happen with Glossybox. Maybe I should subscribe now just for one month? I need advice!!!!! I also have a blog, so maybe it'd be good to be on of the 1st to subscribe??


My advice is to go on Youtube and watch Glossybox unboxings from other countries. They are PHENOMENAL! If the US Glossybox is half as good it will blow BB and all other subscriptions out of the water. They are consistently great in the UK and Australia specifically because I've watched quite a few unboxings drooling all over my computer.


----------



## MakeupGalore (May 10, 2012)

> I got 3 'Welcome like' emails from GB at 6:45 pm and one at 6:49 saying my payment was a success


 Me too! Called to make sure and i did indeed only make one order. I was worried after the third email. One was an order, one was an invoice, and lastly there was confirmation


----------



## mszJessica (May 10, 2012)

I subscribed and my account said I did too, but I never got a confirmation email..


----------



## winkiepup (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My advice is to go on Youtube and watch Glossybox unboxings from other countries. They are PHENOMENAL! If the US Glossybox is half as good it will blow BB and all other subscriptions out of the water. They are consistently great in the UK and Australia specifically because I've watched quite a few unboxings drooling all over my computer.


 I watched a few videos and was only moderately impressed - there were quite a few drugstore items and items that I wouldn't use - so I think I might wait until they have a themed box to sign up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BuffaloBeautyQT (May 10, 2012)

I just signed up, too!  If people were having problems with the website before, they may want to try again now.  I was able to sign up, complete the beauty profile (such as it was), and got four different confirmation e-mails all right away.

So my subs are 2 Birchbox accounts, MyGlam, Sample Society, the quarterly Test Tube and now GlossyBox.  I have all you gals to thank for clueing me in to all these different services!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 10, 2012)

Just an FYI re: drugstore brands and other countries:

I am in New Zealand for approximately 1-2 months a year. I was very surprised that some of what we consider drugstore over here (Revlon, for example) is higher-end department store over there. Basic $8 Maybelliene foundations are NZ$38, or about US$25! So depending on the market, that "drugstore" brand might be high end!


----------



## princess2010 (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *winkiepup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I watched a few videos and was only moderately impressed - there were quite a few drugstore items and items that I wouldn't use - so I think I might wait until they have a themed box to sign up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


  I'd never heard of some brands from overseas but the products looked amazing. The ones I watched had Burberry, Clarins, Rodrigo Narciso, Yves St. Laurent, and then there were others with Sheer Cover, Stila, Dermologica, Ahava, KMS California, Murad, Mirenesse. The only drug store brands I saw were Nivea and Carmex.

Thanks to the PP for the info on drugstore brands. That's so crazy! Maybelline for $25 US dollars is insane! I think I remember one tutorial saying the Carmex lip product was $12.95 in Australia.


----------



## ladygrey (May 10, 2012)

I saw one (Canada) that had Aveeno in it. Drugstore or no, all of the boxes I've seen have looked really good!



> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't see any boxes with drugstore brands. I'd never heard of a lot of the brands from overseas but the products looked amazing. The ones I watched had Burberry, Clarins, Rodrigo Narciso,
> 
> Thanks to the PP for the info on drugstore brands. That's so crazy! Maybelline for $25 US dollars is insane!


----------



## Lotus Luxe (May 10, 2012)

Wow I can't people that the amount of people who signed up are already in the thousands! Thats already like $20k+ for GlossyBox! I really don't think that the quality of their boxes will get worse. Most subs that are $15+ are almost always worth it. I'm sure the people at GB know they have a reputation to live up to.

For all the girls worried about the brand list, a lot of sub programs update their brand list as they go so that it doesn't give away from the element of surprise.

I decided to get the 6-month sub so that I get my payment out of the way and don't have to think about it. 6 months from now when I have to resubscribe, I'm sure I will have money again. I feel like when you see the money going down in your account every month its a lot scarier than if you just pay it once and get it over with.... just trying to justify my spending hhahaha. For some reason when I think of 115 for 6 boxes it sounds better to me than $21/month.... you know you go out and spend 100 bucks in a minute when you go shopping for food/clothes/etc....okay I don't even make sense anymore......I need help


----------



## princess2010 (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw one (Canada) that had Aveeno in it. Drugstore or no, all of the boxes I've seen have looked really good!


That makes sense I didn't watch any from Canada. I'm still flipping out that Maybelline is $25 in NZ!!


----------



## MsMelly (May 10, 2012)

I just registered and ordered my first Glossybox. However, the registration went through, but no order was listed when I went to my account. No confirmation email for the order either (one month box). Anyone else having problems? I don't want to order again in case it did go through.


----------



## sayznichole (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MsMelly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just registered and ordered my first Glossybox. However, the registration went through, but no order was listed when I went to my account. No confirmation email for the order either (one month box). Anyone else having problems? I don't want to order again in case it did go through.


 The exact same thing happened to me .... i have no orders, i can't do a beauty profile and i never got confirmation Email... but my card was already charged. I did it from my phone... did you ?? Maybe that has something to do with it ?


----------



## sayznichole (May 10, 2012)

Same thing happened to me ... i ordered it off of my phone tho ?? Maybe that has something to do with it? I login and there is no orders , i can't make a beauty profile and i never got any confirmation emails. Did you order it off of your phone ?


----------



## tauwillow (May 11, 2012)

> I placed an order for 6 month subscription and the same thing happened to me! My order is number 1439! I am going to call them tomorrow!


 Maybe its happening for the larger subscriptions. I got an email back and they said they were sending my concern to the settlement department, and that they would let me know the status in the morning. I'll keep holding my breath!


----------



## sayznichole (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MsMelly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just registered and ordered my first Glossybox. However, the registration went through, but no order was listed when I went to my account. No confirmation email for the order either (one month box). Anyone else having problems? I don't want to order again in case it did go through.


 Same thing happened to me .... i ordered from my phone tho did you ?? If so maybe that's why ??  I have no ordered on my account and i can't acess my beauty profile... and no confirmation email   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluemustang (May 11, 2012)

Well, I wasn't going to subscribe but gave in. LOL it's that first box and hoping it's awesome that gets me.. I am planning to cancel after the first box because of cost.


----------



## yoru (May 11, 2012)

Will be out of the states for a while, won't be able to receive one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Looking forward to the review on the first box from you ladies!


----------



## viccckyhoang (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristinexoxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sorry, didn't see this before I answered her too lol
> 
> ...


----------



## snllama (May 11, 2012)

I'm not going to subscribe. I've been disappointed by too many subscription services lately and realize I need to cut back and save my money. $21 is way too much for me.


----------



## amandapg (May 11, 2012)

I just signed up and everything went ok! I got a few confirmation emails like everyone, I guess that's normal? I was having trouble completing the beauty profile, but I switched web browsers and that solved the problem! If anyone else is running into that, google chrome is what ended up working for me.


----------



## sleepykat (May 11, 2012)

I impulsively (although I do not regret it) subscribed for a month of Glossybox today during my 10-min break from work. Tonight I sadly cancelled Sample Society to make room for Glossybox. We'll see how it goes. I may end up switching between the two whenever they are open; I don't know. I would love to do a longer time period, but can't shell out the bucks all at once right now.


----------



## tofnl (May 11, 2012)

I signed up to and got my confirmation but I havent been able to fill out my beauty profile so I will call them tomorrow and see if there is a way I can fix that!

Also I was lucky enough to win one of the first boxes and I just wanted to say something about shipping, they use USPS, I live in Southern California and I got an email saying my box was sent on the 26th of April and it got here on May 5th.

I think its just something to take into consideration because it seems like the boxes stop transit on Sunday because there was a long time where it seemed my box didnt move but all in all it wasnt a long time I was just overly impatient  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But the box did mail out on a Thursday so I guess we will see.

Hopefully this was helpful, sort of...


----------



## Sept Mbabe (May 11, 2012)

I subscribed.  I tried to do the 6 months and it went through but I didn't get a confirm email and when I went to look at my account, nothing showed.  So, I went back and signed up for monthly cuz I didn't want to be told some excuse and be waitlisted.  It went through and is showing I'm signed up for monthly.  I think there is a glitch on the 6 month subs.


----------



## winkiepup (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'd never heard of some brands from overseas but the products looked amazing. The ones I watched had Burberry, Clarins, Rodrigo Narciso, Yves St. Laurent, and then there were others with Sheer Cover, Stila, Dermologica, Ahava, KMS California, Murad, Mirenesse. The only drug store brands I saw were Nivea and Carmex.
> 
> Thanks to the PP for the info on drugstore brands. That's so crazy! Maybelline for $25 US dollars is insane! I think I remember one tutorial saying the Carmex lip product was $12.95 in Australia.


 Oh wow...but it seemed like Burberry/Clarins/YSL/etc. were limited in quantity and there were a lot more brands I didn't know than ones I did. Maybe just a regional thing? Hmm, I'm interested again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Does one Glossybox branch manage all the different countries and delegate the work, or are there different branches that are independently responsible for the boxes? I'm just wondering if the US one will be as good as the UK/Canada ones (which I heard were good).


----------



## sleepykat (May 11, 2012)

The 3 confirmation e-mails did scare me at first, but I was relieved when I read them and realized that it was a welcome, an invoice, and a confirmation.


----------



## murflegirl (May 11, 2012)

I kind of liked all of the confirmation emails. It shows good communication on their part to notify you of each step of the process - and to make sure everything is ok with your billing method, etc.


----------



## sleepykat (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I kind of liked all of the confirmation emails. It shows good communication on their part to notify you of each step of the process - and to make sure everything is ok with your billing method, etc.


 That's true--it was nice to have solid confirmation after I got over the two seconds of panic.


----------



## calexxia (May 11, 2012)

I'm actually proud of the fact that I have managed NOT to subscribe. Maybe I'll regret it later, if the boxes are awesome and I'm like, "Dannnng, now they're closed to new users", but....it just isn't where my head is at right now.


----------



## Lavin (May 11, 2012)

I'm seeing this as another new subscription service who will have an amazing few first boxes and then go to crap.

So I realized I should just sign up now and take advantage while they're good and unsubscribe after they disappoint everyone like the others. 

Oh how I wish I subscribed to MyGlam when they first opened.. 

Maybe by some HUGE miracle they won't turn sour? Then I'll be so pleasantly surprised and keep my subscription!


----------



## awall18 (May 11, 2012)

After receiving a couple products from the promo box through trade today, Erno Lazolo and Cargo, I caved and subscribed.  Maybe some of the kinks were worked out because it allowed me to take the beauty profile. I wish that it had allowed me to select more than one and some questions such as describing hair.  Is it more important to say my hair is fine or oily?


----------



## awall18 (May 11, 2012)

Oh one more question, do boxes start being sent this month (May), or do they start next month? Maybe something I should have looked into before subscribing, but why do that when you can make excited impulse decisions. I didn't want subscriptions to close while I was being indecisive.


----------



## sleepykat (May 11, 2012)

> Oh one more question, do boxes start being sent this month (May), or do they start next month? Maybe something I should have looked into before subscribing, but why do that when you can make excited impulse decisions. I didn't want subscriptions to close while I was being indecisive.


 The confirmation I received said that they will be shipping during the last week of the month. Their Facebook page seemed to indicate that the last week of each month would be their standard shipping timeframe, with billing around the middle of the month (except for when you first subscribe, you are charged right away for your first month).


----------



## nikita8501 (May 11, 2012)

Did everyone who signed up receive an email to sign up? Or do you just go to their website to create an account??


----------



## ibedatfinemami (May 11, 2012)

I received the email that they were open to subscriptions yesterday. I Subscribed for the year.  I wasn't able to do the beauty profile yesterday but I will try again later.


----------



## vanggirlie (May 11, 2012)

I didn't receive an email to sign up so just went to the site and signed up. I'll give it a trial for few months. I'm excited but at the same time apprehensive cuz of the price.


----------



## Kittables (May 11, 2012)

I didn't receive any email from them saying that subscriptions were open. I just happened to do a random refresh of my computer screen on fb and caught their status update that they were now open. I subbed in a heartbeat, got my beauty profile made up and was good to go! Yesterday was a really down day for me, too, so the opening couldn't have happened at a better time. Cheered me right up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kittables (May 11, 2012)

I feel the same way about the price. I'm still wondering why we're having to pay so much.


----------



## EllynoUta (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kittables* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel the same way about the price. I'm still wondering why we're having to pay so much.


 It has a ton of hype and is in a handful of countries, so its gotta be decent.

I've only ever seen good things from reviews. 

Heres hoping!


----------



## Jazbot (May 11, 2012)

I had problems filling out the beauty profile, anyone else?


----------



## Playedinloops (May 11, 2012)

I'm not going to subscribe, but man you guys went crazy on this thread last night haha. $21/month is too much for getting possibly one full size product that I may or may not like. I can go to Ulta and buy a full size product in their prestige cosmetics in a color I know I'll love for $21 give or take a few more dollars. 

I think I'm also sampled out, but I'm really not tempted at all. I also don't like how we started talking about how bored we were with waiting and suddenly subs were open. Not that I think MuT runs the sample box world but...we definitely have influence.


----------



## meaganola (May 11, 2012)

So...  Has anyone using Safari been able to complete the beauty profile?  This site is acting really buggy for me (I have to click on links three or four times for them to do anything, the login box doesn't stay open unless my cursor arrow stays over it, a few other things), and I'm not sure whether I don't see anything when I try to go to the beauty profile page is due to the fact that they're still in beta or because I'm using Safari.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So...  Has anyone using Safari been able to complete the beauty profile?  This site is acting really buggy for me (I have to click on links three or four times for them to do anything, the login box doesn't stay open unless my cursor arrow stays over it, a few other things), and I'm not sure whether I don't see anything when I try to go to the beauty profile page is due to the fact that they're still in beta or because I'm using Safari.


I did mine in Safari.


----------



## Tweedy144 (May 11, 2012)

OT but The Look Bag for May looks amazing and it's only 10.00


----------



## nikita8501 (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So...  Has anyone using Safari been able to complete the beauty profile?  This site is acting really buggy for me (I have to click on links three or four times for them to do anything, the login box doesn't stay open unless my cursor arrow stays over it, a few other things), and I'm not sure whether I don't see anything when I try to go to the beauty profile page is due to the fact that they're still in beta or because I'm using Safari.


 I just did! I signed up two hours ago and I use Safari. Right after I signed up, it took me to a page to create my beauty profile. Initially, it took a few seconds for the page to load, but after that I was able to complete all the 8 (if I remember right) questions...


----------



## Jazbot (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So...  Has anyone using Safari been able to complete the beauty profile?  This site is acting really buggy for me (I have to click on links three or four times for them to do anything, the login box doesn't stay open unless my cursor arrow stays over it, a few other things), and I'm not sure whether I don't see anything when I try to go to the beauty profile page is due to the fact that they're still in beta or because I'm using Safari.


 
Good analogy! The site doesnt even operate on Internet Exlporer I had to open FireFox just to Log in.  But I cant fill out the Beauty Profile at all. Maybe there still tweeking it.


----------



## blushingsooner (May 11, 2012)

I used my ipad to sign up with and had no problems with the safari on my ipad.


----------



## dragonfly57 (May 11, 2012)

I signed up last night....and canceled my Julep subscription....I'm not sure if I want to keep birchbox or not. This was my second month with birchbox (I got the welcome box and then box 11 ) and I'm still 50/50 about it.  I am super excited about glossybox though!


----------



## StillPooh (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm actually proud of the fact that I have managed NOT to subscribe. Maybe I'll regret it later, if the boxes are awesome and I'm like, "Dannnng, now they're closed to new users", but....it just isn't where my head is at right now.


 I'm not signing up yet, either. I am more than a little concerned that they are going to have a LOT of problems getting up and running, after reading they really didn't intend to open subscriptions yesterday. They were testing the site and the girls who were stalking them found out and started enrolling! 




 Anybody notice what it says next to their name?

 





I don't want to give my credit card to a website that's still beta testing.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (May 11, 2012)

I got the email from Glossybox and definitely subbed! I'm thinking about cancelling my sub for Beauty Army but I'm keeping my sub for Birchbox. When I got the Glossy Box that I won, it didn't have any of the cards or literature in it... so I emailed the Glossybox team and I swear, within a few days, I got a package in the mail that had the product/welcome card, the trend guide, and a nice card from the Glossybox team that they were sorry they left it out of the box but they hoped I still enjoyed all of the products in the box (which of course I did, LOL!). And it cost them over 6 bucks to send that stuff to me!!! So they definitely went above and beyond to send me stuff that was missing out of a free box! lol! You can't beat customer service like that and so far I'm impressed so I subbed in a heartbeat!


----------



## Lindzluv (May 11, 2012)

Anybody know why this sub service is $21 instead of $10 or $12? Do you get better products or something?? I really wanted to join but now I don't think I am going to...


----------



## Crossroads (May 11, 2012)

Anyone else get charged $23.05? It was 2.05 in taxes It didn't even give a review of the order so I could confirm. It says only $21 but then it charges me that? It should tell me before because I'm  a student and sometimes I only have exactly the amount needed. It better be good.


----------



## Jazbot (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Crossroads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else get charged $23.05? It was 2.05 in taxes It didn't even give a review of the order so I could confirm. It says only $21 but then it charges me that? It should tell me before because I'm  a student and sometimes I only have exactly the amount needed. It better be good.


 Checked my account this morning was charged only the $21.00.  You might want to send them an e-mail.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (May 11, 2012)

I don't think I got charged any taxes... my invoice and receipt only shows up as 21.00 grand total. It hasn't shown up on my credit card statement yet but I'm assuming that certain states have taxes that need to be paid. I've noticed that on some online stores and stuff... where if you live in this state or that state, you have to add a certain amount for taxes. Not sure but that would be my guess... I guess I'll find out once it shows up on my card statement, LOL!


----------



## Playedinloops (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Crossroads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else get charged $23.05? It was 2.05 in taxes It didn't even give a review of the order so I could confirm. It says only $21 but then it charges me that? It should tell me before because I'm  a student and sometimes I only have exactly the amount needed. It better be good.


 If you live in the state they ship from, they probably charged you tax. They should have warned you about it though...that's not right. Are you in NJ by chance?


----------



## Crossroads (May 11, 2012)

No California. That's what I thought but then I didn't see anyone say it cost more since everyone already thinks $21 is high.


----------



## MKCurio (May 11, 2012)

I live in NY and wasn't charged tax.  It made me try to remember if Birchbox taxes NY residents but they don't ...both Glossybox and Birchbox are located in NY so If anyone was to get taxed it would be me.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MKCurio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I live in NY and wasn't charged tax.  It made me try to remember if Birchbox taxes NY residents but they don't ...both Glossybox and Birchbox are located in NY so If anyone was to get taxed it would be me.


 No, birchbox and glossybox offices are located in NY, their shipping warehouses are in NJ. They charge tax based on where it's shipped from. That's why beauty bar charges tax to PA residents, and wherever else their shipping locations are.

Though I don't think anyone pays tax on bb, which is odd, there is probably some way of saying you are paying for the subscription and not the products in your paper work so that they aren't charged tax, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Crossroads (May 11, 2012)

I also subscribed to Birchbox this month and I was only charged $10. 

I'm wondering if any others from California were charged the same.


----------



## feelingrealtan (May 11, 2012)

I dont understand why this launch isnt more smooth. This isnt their first launch, like My Glam's was. They've launched in so many other countries, why isnt this going more smoothly? Its like they came off as this very experienced and veteran subsciption service but theyre not fully functional for their launch. For $21 and all the hype, I have high expectations (that are based on the standards they set, like making the wait for the launch so long) that are already not being met.

Just fyi, I did not sign up as Im going to see how it all plays out first.


----------



## MKCurio (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *feelingrealtan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I dont understand why this launch isnt more smooth. This isnt their first launch, like My Glam's was. They've launched in so many other countries, why isnt this going more smoothly? Its like they came off as this very experienced and veteran subsciption service but theyre not fully functional for their launch. For $21 and all the hype, I have high expectations (that are based on the standards they set, like making the wait for the launch so long) that are already not being met.
> 
> Just fyi, I did not sign up as Im going to see how it all plays out first.


 because they weren't fully ready to launch they were kinda pressured to do so as people we stalking the site while they were testing.  My guess is they were going to test this week and launch next week with time to ship by the 26th.


----------



## feelingrealtan (May 11, 2012)

Yes they were testing the site, but surley they also tested in the other countries before they launched. Why was it so messy? They've done this *a few times *before, right?


----------



## Playedinloops (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MKCurio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> because they weren't fully ready to launch they were kinda pressured to do so as people we stalking the site while they were testing.  My guess is they were going to test this week and launch next week with time to ship by the 26th.


 I don't understand why they don't have a testing environment website...that should be standard for a business.


----------



## feelingrealtan (May 11, 2012)

Yes EXACTLY!!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 11, 2012)

Went to sign up but was taxed and my sub would be over $23 a month. That's sort of crazy to me. I was already having issues with wanting to pay $21 a month. :/


----------



## SarahElizSS (May 11, 2012)

Im wondering something about Glossybox. Anyone think maybe it is like a franchise restaurant where they bascially rent out their name to someone in each country and they are run totally seperate?


----------



## Jwls750 (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't understand why they don't have a testing environment website...that should be standard for a business.


 I'm no genius, and deff. don't know much on this, BUT I 1st of all dont think anything was wrong with the site(I didnt experience any problems) and also, what is wrong with a site being in beta? That doesn't mean it is any less secure or that it works worse. Google Chrome was in beta for YEARS  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That just means whoever is developing it wants to fix bugs(they can be major bugs us as customers don't notice) My brothr is a web developer which is why I know a bit about this(though, again, not much).


----------



## Playedinloops (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm no genius, and deff. don't know much on this, BUT I 1st of all dont think anything was wrong with the site(I didnt experience any problems) and also, what is wrong with a site being in beta? That doesn't mean it is any less secure or that it works worse. Google Chrome was in beta for YEARS  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That just means whoever is developing it wants to fix bugs(they can be major bugs us as customers don't notice) My brothr is a web developer which is why I know a bit about this(though, again, not much).


 Its not about being in beta for me, its about them saying they opened the subs for testing then had to open them for real because someone saw. 

They should do the testing in a test environment, which should be a separate URL linked to a test version of their database. Testing your system is different than working out your website. This would enable them to test the way it works without having to actually open the subs where the public can see.

Testing is what companies do before they are upgrade their database or website. A website can be out of beta for years, and ready for an upgrade, and that is when testing should happen in a test environment, or when a website is opening.


----------



## LadyEarth (May 11, 2012)

So I signed up for GlossyBox last night- mostly out of curiosity and for the novelty of getting the "first" "real" GlossyBox. Of course I had to Axe subscriptions to justify such a price point -I axed Sample Society (I just wasn't "feeling" the samples I was getting) and one of my birchboxes 




leaving my subscriptions at: Glossy Box, 1 lonely BirchBox and StyleMint. 

Does anyone know if GlossyBox has a point system like Birchbox? For me that will be one of the deciding factors, after we receive this first GlossyBox, if I'll keep GlossyBox or not.


----------



## LadyEarth (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Its not about being in beta for me, its about them saying they opened the subs for testing then had to open them for real because someone saw.
> ...


 When I spoke to customer service at GlossyBox - the rep were super unprepared (but very nice) and was not aware of the "launch" of the subscriptions- imagine the stress on the reps looking towards the end of their day -calm and peaceful - then bam a bazillion calls about sign ups for subs due to the  unintentional "launch" of the site. I hope the reps get some sort of bonuses for yesterday.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LadyEarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> When I spoke to customer service at GlossyBox - the rep were super unprepared (but very nice) and was not aware of the "launch" of the subscriptions- imagine the stress on the reps looking towards the end of their day -calm and peaceful - then bam a bazillion calls about sign ups for subs due to the  unintentional "launch" of the site. I hope the reps get some sort of bonuses for yesterday.


 Exactly! I was a CSR before I got promoted and despite being the first line of contact for customers, I was always the last one to know about what was going on. It sucked so much.


----------



## StillPooh (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *feelingrealtan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I dont understand why this launch isnt more smooth. This isnt their first launch, like My Glam's was. They've launched in so many other countries, why isnt this going more smoothly? Its like they came off as this very experienced and veteran subsciption service but theyre not fully functional for their launch. For $21 and all the hype, I have high expectations (that are based on the standards they set, like making the wait for the launch so long) that are already not being met.
> 
> Just fyi, I did not sign up as Im going to see how it all plays out first.





> Originally Posted by *MKCurio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> because they weren't fully ready to launch they were kinda pressured to do so as people we stalking the site while they were testing.  My guess is they were going to test this week and launch next week with time to ship by the 26th.


 Exactly! They weren't fully ready to launch, and I fully expect to hear LOTS of complaints as people froth at the mouth waiting for their first shipments.

I'm gonna wait to sign up until they iron out all the bugs. I've been watching unboxing videos from girls in other countries, and I have to say that for $21/month, the products aren't all that. .


----------



## Kittygirl4 (May 11, 2012)

Did anyone notice this in their Terms &amp; Conditions?:

*(i) For Subscription Plans. You may cancel your Beauty Trend subscription plan 14 days prior to when the any Product under a subscription plan is due for shipment. If, however, you do not cancel your subscription plan within this 14 day window, the cancellation takes effect the following month. In the event that Beauty Trend suspends or terminates your account or this Agreement for your breach of this Agreement, you understand and agree that you shall receive no refund or exchange for any unused time on a subscription, any license or subscription fees for any portion of the Service, any content or data associated with your account, or for anything else. *

Just good to know for future reference.


----------



## o0jeany0o (May 11, 2012)

If they charge tax for California, it makes me not want to sign up more. $23 is really pushing my limits. 

I think Birchbox doesn't charge tax because they just eat the cost. People are less willing to buy stuff when there is tax for online merchandise. That's why I love amazon.com and never order anything from newegg.com.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 11, 2012)

I am really not sure what the "messy" "bugs" are. The site was slow  but likely that was just overburdened servers. Can someone explain these problems?


----------



## Jazbot (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am really not sure what the "messy" "bugs" are. The site was slow  but likely that was just overburdened servers. Can someone explain these problems?


 On twitter they did Tweet about the website issues..and try to again.


----------



## atomic (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SarahElizSS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Im wondering something about Glossybox. Anyone think maybe it is like a franchise restaurant where they bascially rent out their name to someone in each country and they are run totally seperate?


 I'm kind of getting that feeling. They really seem like they have no idea what they're doing.


----------



## BabyMafalda (May 11, 2012)

I won a box, I didn't receive a box yet, they told me yesterday that they are going to send it today! I doubt it!

Then, Last night I placed an order for 6 month subscription, problems with the payment, I emailed them this morning! They replied to my email 30 minutes ago for reorder with a voucher code, but I cannot enter the code in the order!!!

Come on, Glossybox!!! I don't know what to think!!!


----------



## StellaSunshine (May 11, 2012)

I signed up today!  I'm just going to do the monthly subscription so I can bail if things look bad. Does anyone know if this is an auto renewal or do I need to resubscribe every month?


----------



## princess2010 (May 11, 2012)

Sorry people are having problems. I didn't have any at all. I was #189 so I think I must have got in before the big rush. I was able to sign up, do my beauty profile and everything in one swoop. I'm so excited they'll be shipping this month and not June. I didn't expect that at all. I assumed we would sign up in May and they would ship at the end of June.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StellaSunshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I signed up today!  I'm just going to do the monthly subscription so I can bail if things look bad. Does anyone know if this is an auto renewal or do I need to resubscribe every month?


 Auto, you should definitely review the terms and conditions...


----------



## LadyEarth (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LadyEarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> When I spoke to customer service at GlossyBox - the rep were super unprepared (but very nice) and was not aware of the "launch" of the subscriptions- imagine the stress on the reps looking towards the end of their day -calm and peaceful - then bam a bazillion calls about sign ups for subs due to the  unintentional "launch" of the site. I hope the reps get some sort of bonuses for yesterday.


 Just to add to this and shed some light on the problems with the GlossyBox site from what I got out of the conversation with the CS rep - yesterday the site was suppose to be in testing mode - it should not have launched.

During testing they either did not use a test url that was private or somehow during private testing it became public. Someone visiting the site found they could subscribe -cue the rush of signs ups due to social media.

The site and CS and Glossybox did not intend to launch yesterday. All bugs and site problems were never worked out due to the site launching ahead of schedule. Once signs ups began to happen GlossyBox responded by saying the site/signups have gone live when really it was live for quite a while.

My worry is that with all the signs up - there may have taken on more subscriptions they can handle.


----------



## Jazbot (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LadyEarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Just to add to this and shed some light on the problems with the GlossyBox site from what I got out of the conversation with the CS rep - yesterday the site was suppose to be in testing mode - it should not have launched.
> ...


 
Yikes!


----------



## Playedinloops (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LadyEarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Just to add to this and shed some light on the problems with the GlossyBox site from what I got out of the conversation with the CS rep - yesterday the site was suppose to be in testing mode - it should not have launched.
> ...


 
Yeah, that's my issue. I haven't experienced any bugs on their site, but the accidental opening seems really unprofessional. I doubt they'll take on more subs than they can handle, they are obviously counting and sign ups are still open right now.


----------



## cjeanette (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LadyEarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Just to add to this and shed some light on the problems with the GlossyBox site from what I got out of the conversation with the CS rep - yesterday the site was suppose to be in testing mode - it should not have launched.
> ...


  I had received an e-mail that it had launched?


----------



## yanelib27 (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sorry people are having problems. I didn't have any at all. I was #189 so I think I must have got in before the big rush. I was able to sign up, do my beauty profile and everything in one swoop. I'm so excited they'll be shipping this month and not June. I didn't expect that at all. I assumed we would sign up in May and they would ship at the end of June.


 Me too, no issues with payment, beauty profile, nothing. I think ppl are overreacting for no reason. They are counting so they know when to close subscriptions. And they are saying they will ship out in 2 weeks so I believe them. I am not going to freak out for no reason.

I did notice the ppl making these comments havent subscribed. Maybe its their way of justifying that they dont want to subscribe, who knows? My opinion is: Save the freak out for later, IF you are a paid subscirber  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (May 11, 2012)

Another point: they could have closed subscriptions immediately (say at # 50) if they really didnt think they could go through with the shipping in time. Instead of allowing thousands of ppl to subscribe and then be like 'oops our bad, you wont get a May box after all'


----------



## Playedinloops (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cjeanette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had received an e-mail that it had launched?


 Yeah, they sent out that email after people started subscribing. There is a post about it on FB.


----------



## glamigirl (May 11, 2012)

I was #70 and #103 and apparently both didnt go through. Had to subscribe a third time-hopefully third time is a charm


----------



## o0jeany0o (May 11, 2012)

I never heard about them accidentally opening. I found out through their facebook and they were whole-heartedly welcoming subscriptions. If it accidentally opened, they should have stopped it and emailed the people who subscribed that they weren't ready to open and stop their orders. 

I think our little thread scared them into opening subscriptions when they weren't fully ready.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 11, 2012)

Here is where they accidentally opened:

original post:

OMG OMG OMG!!! Its open! I went to log in and it popped up! i just placed my order. Thank you soo much glossybox! but it wouldn't let me finish the beauty profile.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Will I be able to finish it later?

glossy box response: 


 GlossyBox.com Hi Guys, we are so sorry for the confusion. We turned the site on for testing because we wanted it to be bug free before we announced the shop opening. Oops....looks like that's not going to happen now! (o: We are blown away by your energy and excitement! We are going to send out our launch email ASAP. Our site may not be perfect but we'd rather you get your GLOSSYBOXES. Thanks again for your support. 22 hours ago Â· Like Â· 

 3



 GlossyBox.com By the way, we're getting feedback that Paypal isn't processing properly so use your credit card if you can. (o:


----------



## feelingrealtan (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too, no issues with payment, beauty profile, nothing. I think ppl are overreacting for no reason. They are counting so they know when to close subscriptions. And they are saying they will ship out in 2 weeks so I believe them. I am not going to freak out for no reason.
> 
> I did notice the ppl making these comments havent subscribed. Maybe its their way of justifying that they dont want to subscribe, who knows? My opinion is: Save the freak out for later, IF you are a paid subscirber  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 For me, its _because_ I havent subscribed that I'm going to really examine everything people are saying and the way Glossybox is doing things because it will directly influence whether I choose to subscribe in the future. Especially that the cost for this monthly service is so much more than other monthlys, I'm going to be watching all these little things very carefully before deciding.


----------



## cjeanette (May 11, 2012)

I wonder if some poor IT person lost their job over this.....


----------



## goodgollymolly6 (May 11, 2012)

Is anyone able to complete their beauty profile??? I have tried about a dozen times and Ive given up. So frustrating...


----------



## BabyMafalda (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BabyMafalda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I won a box, I didn't receive a box yet, they told me yesterday that they are going to send it today! I doubt it!
> 
> ...


They resolved my problem!!!!! Yeahhhh!!!  So happy!!!!!


----------



## princess2010 (May 11, 2012)

Now I'm DYING for my first box and I am SOOOO happy it ships at the end of the month to space out the beauty boxes. I usually get BB and MG in the same day then nothing the rest of the month.


----------



## celiajuno (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *goodgollymolly6* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone able to complete their beauty profile??? I have tried about a dozen times and Ive given up. So frustrating...


I still can't fill out my profile past the first question but I am not going to worry about it anymore. My order was placed and there is a pending charge on my Amex so I am getting a box, that's all I care about.


----------



## Jwls750 (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Its not about being in beta for me, its about them saying they opened the subs for testing then had to open them for real because someone saw.
> ...


 How did you find out that "someone saw it and then they opened it." Did they disclose somewhere that they were in testing and someone prematurely caught them and then they opened? I really am curious about this because that is weird. Just because someone saw them testing, I can't imagine why a company would open before they're ready, even if someone saw them testing. Testing is a good thing. So I guess I'm just confused.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How did you find out that "someone saw it and then they opened it." Did they disclose somewhere that they were in testing and someone prematurely caught them and then they opened? I really am curious about this because that is weird. Just because someone saw them testing, I can't imagine why a company would open before they're ready, even if someone saw them testing. Testing is a good thing. So I guess I'm just confused.


 On their facebook wall they said it. I posted what they said on the last page.


----------



## Jwls750 (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> On their facebook wall they said it. I posted what they said on the last page.


 Yup just got through reading it. They seem compltely fine to me, based off of their response and my experience with it. I had no problems. I think people are definitely prematurely freaking out. I get it though, especially if you'e paying $21 a box. But I think Glossybox will be WAY better then MyGlam, who had no site issues(I recall) and started horribly. I ordering pretty late after they opened subscriptions(to everyone i guess  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) and I had 0 problems with anything, so I feel like maybe they knocked the bugs out right after they opened. I don't know, I just think people rushed to getting mad at them too quickly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yup just got through reading it. They seem compltely fine to me, based off of their response and my experience with it. I had no problems. I think people are definitely prematurely freaking out. I get it though, especially if you'e paying $21 a box. But I think Glossybox will be WAY better then MyGlam, who had no site issues(I recall) and started horribly. I ordering pretty late after they opened subscriptions(to everyone i guess  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) and I had 0 problems with anything, so I feel like maybe they knocked the bugs out right after they opened. I don't know, I just think people rushed to getting mad at them too quickly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yeah it seems fine...but it also seems weird that they would admit that in public. Part of me appreciates transparency, another part of me appreciates professionalism. Not quite sure where this one falls.


----------



## Jwls750 (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah it seems fine...but it also seems weird that they would admit that in public. Part of me appreciates transparency, another part of me appreciates professionalism. Not quite sure where this one falls.


 Yeah I completely agree. Weird situation, but I _think_ everything seems fine now, so hopefully they get their act together  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah I completely agree. Weird situation, but I _think_ everything seems fine now, so hopefully they get their act together  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yeah, since they are obviously very closely monitoring the amount of subs they have, I don't think they'll sell too many...I'm hoping they have it set to automatically stop selling once they get there. I don't see anything going wrong necessarily, I just think it is weird.


----------



## samplegal (May 11, 2012)

I was #26 in the sign-ups, and do see the site as buggy (can't do the beauty profile, and some buttons are acting funny), but I don't feel particularly worked up about it. From what I'm reading, they do seem to care about the customers, and I figure they will fix whatever I need them to fix. 

I agree that such a buggy site shouldn't have been out in public just yet, even if it was unannounced. I also think it's better to be transparent about what's what when cornered into opening subscriptions. So they kind of screwed themselves a little, it became a quick chain of unfortunate events for them, and I think they're handling it well, all things considered.

Now as far as paying $23 in CA, that is kind of ridiculous, and I'm sorry for the ladies that are seeing that.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *goodgollymolly6* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone able to complete their beauty profile??? I have tried about a dozen times and Ive given up. So frustrating...


 I'm one of the subscribers that's not able to complete my beauty profile either.  Not too worried about it, I'm sure they'll fix it soon.  I may try to access it on my iPad as another poster mentioned that she had no trouble doing it that route.  I'm happy and surprised that they're shipping at the end of the month, I thought that they'd take orders this month for next month's box, that was my guess.

It's true about drugstore brands being way more expensive in other countries.  Here in Belize, if you can even get it, a Covergirl Quad Eyeshadow that retails about $7 at Target will be $21.  Even E.L.F. and dollar store type brands are expensive here.  It's usually about triple the price.  That's due to customs and duty and the cost of physically getting the product here, plus I live on an island so that's another added cost.  When you're really needing something, it's nice to be able to get it, but I usually do most of my beauty shopping online and pick it up when I go to the States and pack two heavily loaded suitcases for the trip back.  In El Salvador, their Sears is more like a Macy's and they sell things like Lancome, Elizabeth Arden and Clinique along with high end fragrances but also sell CoverGirl and Revlon for much more than you'd expect.  Their currency is also the U.S. dollar so it's especially weird to pick up a $5 Ecotools makeup brush duo and see it priced at $20.


----------



## Baberanza (May 11, 2012)

I *also* signed up last night. Glad to see I'm not the only one with issues upon subbing lol


----------



## zadidoll (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lindzluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anybody know why this sub service is $21 instead of $10 or $12? Do you get better products or something?? I really wanted to join but now I don't think I am going to...


 The products will be similar to Birchbox. The only difference is that Glossybox has built the price of shipping into their boxes along with tax and of course the cost of goods. Items will be four to five deluxe or travel size samples (no foil packets) and possibly a full size item each month.


----------



## StillPooh (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The products will be similar to Birchbox. The only difference is that Glossybox has built the price of shipping into their boxes along with tax and of course the cost of goods. Items will be four to five deluxe or travel size samples (no foil packets) and possibly a full size item each month.


 I thought there was *definitely* one full size product per month?


----------



## Foureaves (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *goodgollymolly6* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone able to complete their beauty profile??? I have tried about a dozen times and Ive given up. So frustrating...


 Nope, I signed up this morning and couldn't complete my profile on my work PC using Firefox.  Just tried again from home using Chrome, Safari, Firefox again, and IE.  3 of the browsers got stuck on the first page of the profile and I was unable to move forward after clicking on the arrow.  IE wouldn't even let me log into the site.  However, I did get 4 automated emails after I signed up, 1) Newsletter subscription success 2) Order Invoice 3) Order Confirmation 4) Order Update - Payment Success.  It appears I'm signed up, so I'll just check back for the profile.

I got the "Open for subscription" email yesterday afternoon, and waited to sign up (after telling myself "self, go ahead and sign up - you wouldn't want to miss out on the launch box") so I did this morning and was already customer #2099, man, that's $44K in less than 24 hours.  Better be good, lol


----------



## ibedatfinemami (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BabyMafalda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I won a box, I didn't receive a box yet, they told me yesterday that they are going to send it today! I doubt it!
> 
> ...


 Ok so I'm super bummed! I signed up last night also but for the year and they took out the $220 within that hour! I even received a confirmation email! I was having issues taking the beauty profile so I emailed them this morning after I was still having issues.

They emailed me back: 

_Quote:_ _Dear Jennifer Ampere  We are truly sorry to inform you that we experienced difficulties while processing your initial Glossybox order. We refunded your money immediately and you should see your refund in your account in the next couple of days. *What does this mean? You must resubscribe immediately to receive your May GLOSSYBOX!*  Our boxes are selling fast and we only have a limited quantity so please do so as quickly as you can. We don't want you to miss out on receiving your GLOSSYBOX.  If you have any questions, you can _

_*call us on 1-888-738-1140*_
_*or email [email protected]*_
_We would be happy to personally support you on this matter.  Your GLOSSYBOX Team _
_ _

I haven't responded due to I'm waiting to get my $220 back in my account. Because it's so much money I don't feel comfortable spending $440 for a box and what if I still have issues now I'm out $440 like I have that much to spend?! 

So I get a call from a hotel and they say they are from glossybox and would like to help me set up my subscription? I felt weird getting a call from a hotel! They say they are giving me a voucher due to the issue. I say, "I have to think about it cause I'm not sure yet" So they say ok but you might miss out and the refund might not get into my account till after the weekend! Also when I use the voucher (If I do) they told me not to log in?! Just order it and put in my info like I'm a new customer?! 

I'm sorry but I was very put off by this! So they don't want me to login?! I don't like the way that sounds. I'm definitely not trying again till I see my money returned!


----------



## Playedinloops (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ibedatfinemami* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ok so I'm super bummed! I signed up last night also but for the year and they took out the $220 within that hour! I even received a confirmation email! I was having issues taking the beauty profile so I emailed them this morning after I was still having issues.
> ...


 

Wait...a hotel??!  details!


----------



## princess2010 (May 11, 2012)

I'm guessing the beauty profile is just so they know what the demographics are. I believe all Glossyboxes are the same so it's not vital the beauty profile be filled out immediately. I could be wrong but I don't think so. If there's a variation it's slight not like BB with 32 different boxes.


----------



## SetToStunning (May 11, 2012)

I signed up the second i got the email.... I did month to month so we will see if I like it.


----------



## ibedatfinemami (May 11, 2012)

HotelCloud - 646-490-8035

thats what was on my caller ID


----------



## Playedinloops (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ibedatfinemami* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> HotelCloud - 646-490-8035
> 
> thats what was on my caller ID


 
Based on google, hotelcloud is a software program. It says its for hotels, but it def has something to do with phonecalls, so I bet its just some software they are using.


----------



## ibedatfinemami (May 11, 2012)

But they knew all about my account?! So I'm not feeling good at all at this moment


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SetToStunning* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I signed up the second i got the email.... I did month to month so we will see if I like it.


 I did the same, month-to-month sounds more logical this time around, although I did a year subscription with BB lol.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (May 11, 2012)

That sucks. I'd contact my bank and make sure I get that refund.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ibedatfinemami* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> But they knew all about my account?! So I'm not feeling good at all at this moment


 Right, I'm assuming its software that glossybox purchased and uses for their phone calls, so you were talking to glossy box staff who called you through that software program.


----------



## zadidoll (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## StillPooh (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Nope, it's not guaranteed. From their website:


 Wow! No way I'm paying $21/month for *samples* I can't even choose.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 11, 2012)

I signed up for a month to month to try it out last night and had no problems! Will skip Julep for two months and try out Glossybox to see if it's worth the hype.


----------



## CrabbyMrsJ (May 11, 2012)

I cannot justify paying $21 per month. But hope everyone enjoys their boxes. I guess growing pains are hard, what with the bugs. Hope it resolves quickly. Looking forward to seeing what you get on MUT!


----------



## ibedatfinemami (May 11, 2012)

I guess it's just really upsetting but I'll get over it. as long as I get my money back. My Husband told me to just sign up again but I just don't feel like it now since I am out $220. till Monday and it may seem like no big deal cause they are trying to get it to me asap. But they took it out fast yet my order never went threw? You would think they could resolve the issue over the phone so I wouldn't have to get my money back and re subscribe. I never asked for my money back I would have waited for them to resolve it but now it just seems like a pain. Especially having 4 kids I just don't feel right taking another $220 out god forbid I need the money for an emergency taking $440 out is not an option to me.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ibedatfinemami* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I guess it's just really upsetting but I'll get over it. as long as I get my money back. My Husband told me to just sign up again but I just don't feel like it now since I am out $220. till Monday and it may seem like no big deal cause they are trying to get it to me asap. But they took it out fast yet my order never went threw? You would think they could resolve the issue over the phone so I wouldn't have to get my money back and re subscribe. I never asked for my money back I would have waited for them to resolve it but now it just seems like a pain. Especially having 4 kids I just don't feel right taking another $220 out god forbid I need the money for an emergency taking $440 out is not an option to me.


 Yeah, you have every right to be upset, that is a LOT of money. I would definitely wait for the refund if that had happened.


----------



## ibedatfinemami (May 11, 2012)

Yeah and now I might even get to subscribe for this month cause they said it might close subscription soon. All that just was a big let down and now I'm thinking if I even want to subscribe or not. With the bug issues and so on it leaves me worried that maybe I should just wait till they get everything smoothly running.


----------



## ibedatfinemami (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ibedatfinemami* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah and now I might even get to subscribe for this month cause they said it might close subscription soon. All that just was a big let down and now I'm thinking if I even want to subscribe or not. With the bug issues and so on it leaves me worried that maybe I should just wait till they get everything smoothly running.


 I meant might NOT even get to...


----------



## Playedinloops (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ibedatfinemami* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I meant might NOT even get to...


 Which seems really unfair...they should understand not wanting to do a second transaction for that amount...did you get a code or anything? I saw something on their fb wall but I don't know anything about it.


----------



## MsMelly (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not signing up yet, either. I am more than a little concerned that they are going to have a LOT of problems getting up and running, after reading they really didn't intend to open subscriptions yesterday. They were testing the site and the girls who were stalking them found out and started enrolling!
> 
> ...


 Beta! Of course! I kept looking at that word, thinking "That's strange, why does it say beta"? Ugh! No wonder I was having problems with the site and couldn't place an order for one month subscription. And I tried to enter my credit card number without success (I hope it didn't go anywhere). You were smart to wait. I know there are a lot of people  who got through, and I'm happy for all of you. But really,Glossybox should not have opened this until the full launch.


----------



## becarr50 (May 11, 2012)

Well, I signed up for it this month. I'm only signing up for one month at a time. Not sure that it'll be worth the $21, but we'll see. I was happy with Sample Society for the first month and it was $15. I kept it around for three months and decided to cancel due to not having a desire to try or being able to try more than a couple of items this month. So I'm replacing it with a Glossybox subscription.  So now I've got my 2 Birchbox subscriptions and the Glossybox. About $41, eeek! Just a little bit wary of GB because I want to pay for better samples, not just shipping and tax added in...I'd rather sign up for a third Birchbox and save the extra 11 bucks if that's the case.

Hmm, well like I said...we'll see.


----------



## awall18 (May 11, 2012)

_ had a similiar experience. Ordered the year subscription last night it went through for $220 and I was even able to take the beauty profile.  Today I listen to a voicemail left while I was at work saying that they had to cancel my subscription and that the sent me an email for a promocode for $10 off for the trouble of resubscribing.  So I am impressed that they personally called and offered a promocode, even if they did mess up.  But when I resubscribed to today there is additional charge for tax so which ends up being a bit more the twice the amount of the promocode discount.  I think they should have notified me of this additional charge that was not there on my first attempt yesterday.  I emailed them and I'm curious to see what they say.  This mess has be thinking I may not want to bother with them_



> Originally Posted by *ibedatfinemami* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ok so I'm super bummed! I signed up last night also but for the year and they took out the $220 within that hour! I even received a confirmation email! I was having issues taking the beauty profile so I emailed them this morning after I was still having issues.
> ...


----------



## SugarBunnie (May 11, 2012)

I signed up too. Couldn't resist. Just one month...the first one should at least be. Good one ya?


----------



## ibedatfinemami (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *awall18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> _ had a similiar experience. Ordered the year subscription last night it went through for $220 and I was even able to take the beauty profile.  Today I listen to a voicemail left while I was at work saying that they had to cancel my subscription and that the sent me an email for a promocode for $10 off for the trouble of resubscribing.  So I am impressed that they personally called and offered a promocode, even if they did mess up.  But when I resubscribed to today there is additional charge for tax so which ends up being a bit more the twice the amount of the promocode discount.  I think they should have notified me of this additional charge that was not there on my first attempt yesterday.  I emailed them and I'm curious to see what they say.  This mess has be thinking I may not want to bother with them_


 Hmm wondering if thats why they canceled our subscription?! (To add the taxes to yearly subscription since they forgot) I don't see why thats our issue if they messed up! I was thinking $21 a month was alot I now have to think about some more money to shell out? and Why did they send the refund couldn't they fix it on their system?! the whole thing is just putting me off. please let us know what they say about the taxes. They didn't mention any of that to me either. 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Which seems really unfair...they should understand not wanting to do a second transaction for that amount...did you get a code or anything? I saw something on their fb wall but I don't know anything about it.


 Yeah the promo code was $10 off 

But they don't want me to sign in when I sign up?! 

Which confuses me


----------



## princess2010 (May 11, 2012)

I'm pretty sure the taxes are not something they can help. If you live in certain states, like California, it's just the way it is. It should have said in fine print like most companies have at checkout, __ state add 7% tax or whatever.


----------



## ibedatfinemami (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm pretty sure the taxes are not something they can help. If you live in certain states, like California, it's just the way it is. It should have said in fine print like most companies have at checkout, __ state add 7% tax or whatever.


 ok but what I don't get then is I live in NY aren't they based in NY?

I found this @ http://www.nolo.com/legal-encyclopedia/sales-tax-internet-29919.html

Collecting Sales Tax: Some Sites Have To, Some Don't If an online retailer has a physical presence in a particular state, such as a store, business office, or warehouse, it must collect sales tax from customers in that state. If a business does not have a physical presence in a state, it is not required to collect sales tax for sales into that state. This rule is derived from a 1992 Supreme Court decision which held that mail-order merchants did not need to collect sales taxes for sales into states where they did not have a physical presence.


----------



## o0jeany0o (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ibedatfinemami* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ok but what I don't get then is I live in NY aren't they based in NY?
> 
> ...


 GlossyBox has offices in NY, so I guess they have to charge tax. A quick google search proves they have offices/business in NYC.


----------



## tulippop (May 11, 2012)

I signed up for 2 (one for me and one for my mother).  One went through fine with no taxes.  The second went through with no taxes as well but then I got an "Urgent email regarding your subscription" and my 2nd one was canceled.  They gave me a discount code to use for $10 off however I can't click on the code/voucher link to use it.  I've tried on 3 different browsers and none of them work.  Ontop of that, I was charged taxes on my 2nd account.  I'm not very happy with this start.  I'm going to email them back and see what happens. (also I'm in CA so I don't know why I'm being charged taxes if they're based in NY)


----------



## glamigirl (May 11, 2012)

@ tulippop:i got the same email...it eventually worked for me after a couple of tries.  i think it worked when i used the link directly from the email.


----------



## glamigirl (May 11, 2012)

think they are now sold out of subscriptions...


----------



## Bethesda1234 (May 12, 2012)

Yeah I clicked the link they sent in my email and it said the "product is unavailable." sigh. Judging by how long we had to wait for the subscriptions to open in the first place, I will probably be waiting quite a while longer to get to sign up.


----------



## Beautyboxgal (May 12, 2012)

I live in Washington state and I was not charged sales tax.  Just $21.00.


----------



## yanelib27 (May 12, 2012)

Someone said subscriptions are now closed so that may be why the link in your email isnt working


----------



## yanelib27 (May 12, 2012)

sure enough this is what it says:

The selected product is currently not available with your options


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 12, 2012)

Same. I'm in WA state as well and had no problems.



> Originally Posted by *Beautyboxgal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I live in Washington state and I was not charged sales tax.  Just $21.00.


----------



## glamigirl (May 12, 2012)

should i be worried if i don't see a pending charge on my card if i subscribed this morning?


----------



## tulippop (May 12, 2012)

I thought this might be fun to give me an idea of what to expect from Glossybox.

First Glossybox from...

Australia

http://www.melissaloh.com/2011/12/17/its-their-first-box-glossybox-australia-november-2011/

India (launch delayed until Dec)

Italy

http://www.luuux.com/node/3340838

Japan

http://www.little-project.com/2012/01/glossybox-japan-has-arrived.html

Netherlands

http://girly-addictions.blogspot.com/2011/11/glossybox-in-netherlands.html

South Korea (could only find a video)

 
Sweden

http://www.evnh.com/pixijasmine/2011/12/december-glossybox-se/

UK

http://pinksparkle84.blogspot.com/2011/05/first-uk-glossybox-may-2011.html

http://www.rachelphipps.com/2011/05/glossybox.html

Couldn't find the rest of them


----------



## zadidoll (May 12, 2012)

Their Australia line has since gone out of business. No idea why but it's gone.

http://www.glossybox.com.au/


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 12, 2012)

Just an FYI- these sorts of layman's law books are actually pretty dangerous because they don't give you a full picture. The tax question for online retailers is ongoing in most jurisdictions. The 1992 decision, _Quill Corp. vs. North Dakota,_ is being used by online retailers to argue against sales tax but several states have enacted laws to collect tax from online retailers. Most sales tax codes are destination, not origin, based, which is why they can levy the taxes despite limits on interstate commerce.  Here's the scary part- some states actually require us to file a sales tax return and pay the sales tax anyway!! Amazon also has deals with several states to charge sales tax, though I don't know how side deals on taxation without statute (that I can find) will stand. Glossybox will have to charge sales tax in NY and most likely any other state in which they have distribution centers. I bet birchbox has those taxes built in their overhead.....



> Originally Posted by *ibedatfinemami* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ok but what I don't get then is I live in NY aren't they based in NY?
> 
> ...


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 12, 2012)

California passed an online sales tax bill that went into effect in 2011.



> Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I signed up for 2 (one for me and one for my mother).  One went through fine with no taxes.  The second went through with no taxes as well but then I got an "Urgent email regarding your subscription" and my 2nd one was canceled.  They gave me a discount code to use for $10 off however I can't click on the code/voucher link to use it.  I've tried on 3 different browsers and none of them work.  Ontop of that, I was charged taxes on my 2nd account.  I'm not very happy with this start.  I'm going to email them back and see what happens. (also I'm in CA so I don't know why I'm being charged taxes if they're based in NY)


----------



## Lilith McKee (May 12, 2012)

I will live vicariously through you all with these Glossyboxes,  $21 is a touch much, if they had some sort of points program or coupon code like sample society does I would be more willing to give it a go.  I hope these boxes are the bees knees though!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 12, 2012)

Looks like they merged with another company. Sorta gives credence to the franchise theory





http://www.lusthaveit.com.au/



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Their Australia line has since gone out of business. No idea why but it's gone.
> 
> http://www.glossybox.com.au/


----------



## princess2010 (May 12, 2012)

Thanks for posting the first boxes from all the counties!!! It makes me even more excited to get my box.


----------



## zadidoll (May 12, 2012)

Odd. I wonder what happened.



> We are delighted to announce that *GLOSSYBOX* and *Lust have it! *have joined forces under the *Lust have it! *brand!
> 
> We are excited to welcome *GLOSSYBOX *members to join our beautiful community and we commit to do everything possible to bring you an even better experience, including more premium brands and added value.
> 
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (May 12, 2012)

I think they do have a points system. At least in other countries they do. I may be mistaken, but I think I saw that on the UK website when I first heard about GB. 

tulippop- Thanks for looking that up for us, I am even more excited to get my box now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> wont be long now...


----------



## yanelib27 (May 12, 2012)

It looks like they are like BB in that they have points system and a store. 

I just noticed the UK blogger posted by tulipp says:

Having said that I did get a voucher included for 10% off anything in their store and I am tempted to try the Harmony Body Oil which is scented with sandalwood, ylang ylang and lime.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 12, 2012)

I wonder if there was not enough market for two?



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Odd. I wonder what happened.


----------



## MakeupGalore (May 12, 2012)

> I thought this might be fun to give me an idea of what to expect from Glossybox. First Glossybox from... Australia http://www.melissaloh.com/2011/12/17/its-their-first-box-glossybox-australia-november-2011/ India (launch delayed until Dec) Italy http://www.luuux.com/node/3340838 Japan http://www.little-project.com/2012/01/glossybox-japan-has-arrived.html Netherlands http://girly-addictions.blogspot.com/2011/11/glossybox-in-netherlands.html South Korea (could only find a video)


 Those all look pretty dang impressive to me!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Roni917 (May 12, 2012)

Thanks for posting the first boxes, I was getting a bit worried with all of the talk about taking money and having to re subscribe. I am glad I got in after seeing all of those pics, hope it is worth the $21.


----------



## MakeupGalore (May 12, 2012)

Just an FYI, they just posted on FB that they're almost out of subs! So if you ladies still want in on it, I'd do it now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Roni917 (May 12, 2012)

I think it is too late, I just went to check, Was going to order one for a friend and it is not letting me. I guess if you were given an invite they still may allow it though, good luck!


----------



## tulippop (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> California passed an online sales tax bill that went into effect in 2011.


Really?  Thanks for the info!  I didn't realize because I still don't get taxed when I buy from Amazon and Zappos online and those are the 2 that I buy from regularly.


----------



## calexxia (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Really?  Thanks for the info!  I didn't realize because I still don't get taxed when I buy from Amazon and Zappos online and those are the 2 that I buy from regularly.


 There's currently a HUGE brouhaha with Amazon and the State of California about this because California wants their cash and Amazon insists that they don't have a business presence in California and are thus exempt.


----------



## CiciAnne (May 12, 2012)

My friend lives up state in cali and she says she didn't get charged tax. just the $21.


----------



## Missyrocks (May 12, 2012)

Thanks for posting. I'd be thrilled with the box from UK. But if it's like the boxes they sent free to winners here, not so much.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There's currently a HUGE brouhaha with Amazon and the State of California about this because California wants their cash and Amazon insists that they don't have a business presence in California and are thus exempt.


 And I hope they continue to have no tax in CA as Amazon is the #1 place I shop online. I've been a Prime member for 5 years straight now, auto renew every year.


----------



## aftereight (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupGalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those all look pretty dang impressive to me!!


 Yes but those are all from 2011. A lot can change in a year, as a lot of us have seen with Birchbox.


----------



## EmJay (May 12, 2012)

If I remember correctly their UK point system is called GlossyDots. I'm not sure about other countries as I've only watched videos on the boxes from the UK. Maybe that system will be used here as well.


----------



## zadidoll (May 12, 2012)

Glossydots are their point system in other countries. I can't find any info on Glossydots in the US program though.


----------



## sleepykat (May 12, 2012)

I hope that they will do a points system or something similar. The merging of the two companies could go bad or good for our Australian ladies. The potentially huge up side would be an expansion of the number of brands that are sampled. I have read good review of Lust Have It.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Really?  Thanks for the info!  I didn't realize because I still don't get taxed when I buy from Amazon and Zappos online and those are the 2 that I buy from regularly.


From the LA Times:

In California, Amazon recently abandoned a much-criticized effort to repeal a new Internet sales tax law passed by the state legislature this year. Instead, the company cut a deal with the administration of Gov. Jerry Brown to start collecting and remitting California's 7.25% sales tax, plus local sales taxes, beginning Sept. 15., 2012.


----------



## nfig (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Roni917* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it is too late, I just went to check, Was going to order one for a friend and it is not letting me. I guess if you were given an invite they still may allow it though, good luck!


 I'm so bummed, I wasn't able to sign up.  I tried through my email invite and it's saying sold out.  I was trying to order earlier today but couldn't do it from my phone and when I got on the computer at home it's saying sold out.  I cancelled both of my Birchbox subs to sign up for this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Now all I have is MyGlam.

Not only that, I can't even log in at Glossybox. I created an account a couple of days ago.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (May 12, 2012)

Love that you did the detective work for us, tulippop, thanks so much!  We have so many Nancy Drews here in our MUT forums . . .

Another good way to see what's going on with the other countries' subscription boxes is to like them on Facebook.  They send updates on what's in their boxes and Facebook will offer to translate them for you.  That way, I figure if I see something that I absolutely love, I can try to order the product.  And I know that there will definitely be lots of reviews on the products if they've been offered in subscription boxes.  I love seeing what is the it product is in France, and Brazil, and oh, I don't know, Hong Kong!  Beauty is a hobby and it is a lot of fun.  And you, my friends, are my enablers.  Enable on!


----------



## sweetiegirlll (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nfig* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so bummed, I wasn't able to sign up.  I tried through my email invite and it's saying sold out.  I was trying to order earlier today but couldn't do it from my phone and when I got on the computer at home it's saying sold out.  I cancelled both of my Birchbox subs to sign up for this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 Do you think it'd be worth it to try to email them?  I think I remember them talking on Facebook about having a limited number of subscriptions left for subscribers that were having problems logging in and/or ordering.  And they definitely said that they are going to open more subs up in June.  Not a great help now, I know.  I'd be bummed too.  So sorry you weren't able to do it from your phone, what a disappointment.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MSANGELMB (May 12, 2012)

You say they have quality products? I don't think $15.00 is bad. I am getting caught up in wanting to subscribe to al of them and that would cost a fortune!


----------



## Linabunnie (May 12, 2012)

Gosh darn it, their sold out?.... Ughhhhh!


----------



## CaliMel (May 13, 2012)

Aww. I really wanted to subscribe, but I lost my CC, so I was going to wait until the new one came.

It's probably better that I don't subscribe though, I already have too many going on!


----------



## iugirl13 (May 13, 2012)

So will Glossybox USA open up more subscriptions for next month's box? I just decided I want to try it and now everyone is saying it is full.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So will Glossybox USA open up more subscriptions for next month's box? I just decided I want to try it and now everyone is saying it is full.


 Yes, they said on Facebook that some subscriptions will open up for June's box.  I'd watch their Facebook and this thread to see when that happens, these girls are quick and update us right away.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BiBA (May 13, 2012)

Hello everyone!

I couldn't help myself, I just had to join this site.  Like others I have been silently "stalking" this site for info on the different subscriptions and I must say it is very addictive! I found out about glossybox through this site and entered a bunch of emails and I won one! I love glossybox and was able to subscribe. I am excited to join this community!


----------



## sleepykat (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BiBA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello everyone!
> 
> I couldn't help myself, I just had to join this site.  Like others I have been silently "stalking" this site for info on the different subscriptions and I must say it is very addictive! I found out about glossybox through this site and entered a bunch of emails and I won one! I love glossybox and was able to subscribe. I am excited to join this community!


 Welcome to the party!


----------



## iugirl13 (May 13, 2012)

> Yes, they said on Facebook that some subscriptions will open up for June's box. Â I'd watch their Facebook and this thread to see when that happens, these girls are quick and update us right away.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BiBA (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Welcome to the party!


 Thank you!


----------



## BabyMafalda (May 14, 2012)

Finally here ...


----------



## tulippop (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BabyMafalda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally here ...


 That is an awesome box but a misrepresentation of what we'll actually get.  Pink Sith got this box and emailed GB about it since everything in this box except for 1 was all full sized.  They told her that it was special for the first bonus box of GB.  Regular boxes will get 4-5 deluxe to travel sized items and 1 item will be full sized.  There will be no foil packets or little tiny samples.


----------



## snllama (May 14, 2012)

I decided to wait, but I am really excited to see what you guys get this month!


----------



## lady41 (May 14, 2012)

Ohhh I didnt get in on time but if anyone is willing to trade the eye bronzer shoot me a pm! I have a trade thread on the bb trade thread!


----------



## Jazbot (May 15, 2012)

I e-mailed them about the Beauty profile...they stated to try back in a couple of days...

I also asked about the shipment of the boxes...

Hi Jasmine, 

 
All GlossyBoxes are scheduled to ship the last week of every month. Hope this helps!
 
Thank you! 
    ..Last week!! Waaah! lol


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (May 15, 2012)

i saw them answer someone on their FB page that the beauty profile would not affect the May box. guess they already have their setup done.



> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I e-mailed them about the Beauty profile...they stated to try back in a couple of days...
> 
> ...


----------



## tameloy (May 15, 2012)

I wonder if they will be posting any clues about what's going to be in the box this month. I also wonder if they have added any more brands that we haven't heard about yet. I think I remember someone saying they may be waiting to reveal that after the boxes go out.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 15, 2012)

I wonder how long it will take to get our boxes. Wish there were some spoilers.. anyone have an idea of average box contents? Like, a makeup item, hair and skincare? I hope it's well rounded and does everyone get the same box?


----------



## glamourdolleyes (May 15, 2012)

This might sound stupid but I hate how its called an "order", it makes me feel like I some how only purchased one box or I will have to go back and resubscribe. Really reminds me of how Sindulge ran :/


----------



## yanelib27 (May 15, 2012)

I think everyone gets the same box every month, like Sample Society. I think its better this way. And theres no reason to have 2 or 3 accounts like with BB.


----------



## princess2010 (May 15, 2012)

From the unboxings on Youtube I believe everyone gets the same box.

I like that because it feels more fair unlike BB where one box is worth $50 and another $9.50.


----------



## TallCoolTexan (May 15, 2012)

TOTALLY agree that everyone should get the same box!! |

Thank you for posting the shipping window they are projecting.. Basically, then, May's box is really June's box, etc...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I really think it helped Sample Society to get their lovely presentation boxes out ahead of the crowd from their first box in March. Wow, that was an amazing box. I bought 4 full size products from the sample sizes, and I already had the full size Fekkai Glossing cream and use it almost daily.

I have such high hopes for GlossyBox USA.   In the U.K,. the box is or was originally a Harrod's product. I don't know if that's changed, but I love Harrod's.


----------



## beautyandbrains (May 15, 2012)

Did everyone see the new Facebook giveaway for Glossybox? Apparently there's still a chance to win the boxes already sent out!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 

Link deleted: Url shorteners and referral links not allowed on MUT

Disclaimer - if you enter the contest through this link I get credit that earns me a secret prize if I win


----------



## astokes (May 15, 2012)

I entered the new giveaway...

Unless this sub is absolutely amazing, I don't think I can justify $21/month. (I'm subbed to Birchbox and BarkBox only)

On another note, I'm bummed that Texans have to pay sales tax for Amazon orders now.


----------



## beautyandbrains (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautyandbrains* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did everyone see the new Facebook giveaway for Glossybox? Apparently there's still a chance to win the boxes already sent out!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 oops, sorry, I'm new. I didn't know this wasn't allowed!


----------



## sleepykat (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautyandbrains* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did everyone see the new Facebook giveaway for Glossybox? Apparently there's still a chance to win the boxes already sent out!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 I am not familiar with URL shorteners; what are they?

I am actually excited that the Glossyboxes are shipping at the end of May, because I initially thought that it would be a June box since I signed up in May.

I can't recall if it was a credible source, but I read that the first sub boxes would be the same for everyone and later on they will start to customize somewhat.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I am not familiar with URL shorteners; what are they?
> ...


 Shorteners are like bit ly and goo gl and youtu.be, etc.If you click share on a youtube video, it will give a shortened URL. The link in question was a referral link.


----------



## Hezzie (May 15, 2012)

I really wanted to sub to GB but $21/month was a bit too steep for me. I can't wait to see what ppl get tho. And maybe if I ever decide to cancel MG I'll sub to GB.


----------



## Kittables (May 16, 2012)

I couldn't help myself. I had watched so many youtube GB unveilings that I was just itching to subscribe. These things can become an addiction! I do think it's nice that anyone that didn't get the chance to subscribe to GB can always offer to trade for whatever they want... that way they don't feel too left out.


----------



## JessicaMarie (May 16, 2012)

I put my email on the waiting list today. At least I will be able to see the first box before completely deciding whether I'll splurge or not. I'm already subscribed to Birchbox and on the waiting list for Beauty Army. I am quickly becoming obsessed with these subscription services. Luckily for me, I just got more hours at work hehe.


----------



## StellaSunshine (May 16, 2012)

I can't wait to see what we get this month.  Has there been any sneak peeks?


----------



## Jazbot (May 17, 2012)

No sneak peaks, just an e-mail from them stating there will be shipped the last week of May...:-/ bummer....

I canceled Julep for them! lol

But I am excited to see the pink box shipped to me! I really wonder what will be in it too! I wish there was a way to stalk them like Birchbox..haha...


----------



## princess2010 (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No sneak peaks, just an e-mail from them stating there will be shipped the last week of May...:-/ bummer....
> 
> ...


 I want to stalk them toooooo!!!! It would be crazy to me to get a box that I don't know ANYTHING about. I'm so used to knowing everything before I get the box.  Maybe they'll give some sneak peeks on FB.


----------



## ibedatfinemami (May 17, 2012)

I emailed them and they still haven't responded.. how long did it take them to respond you u ladies? it's been two days..


----------



## ladygrey (May 17, 2012)

I'm kind of excited about that! I always, always peek at what's coming (if the option is available), so to have something arrive with no spoilers or speculation to make me disappointed before I even get it is a good thing to me. 



> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want to stalk them toooooo!!!! It would be crazy to me to get a box that I don't know ANYTHING about. I'm so used to knowing everything before I get the box.  Maybe they'll give some sneak peeks on FB.


----------



## Kittables (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessicaMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I put my email on the waiting list today. At least I will be able to see the first box before completely deciding whether I'll splurge or not. I'm already subscribed to Birchbox and on the waiting list for Beauty Army. I am quickly becoming obsessed with these subscription services. Luckily for me, I just got more hours at work hehe.


        I actually turned down Beauty Army for Glossybox! Hope it was worth it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

       Oh, and there's no shame in subscription box obsession. I'm pretty sure most of us here have it. lol


----------



## glamourdolleyes (May 17, 2012)

Someone asked them if they would be posting sneak peeks and they said no, it will be a surprise. I kind of like that! Although I know everyone and their mom will get their box before me and post them here!


----------



## StellaSunshine (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Someone asked them if they would be posting sneak peeks and they said no, it will be a surprise. I kind of like that! Although I know everyone and their mom will get their box before me and post them here!


 LOL!  Me too....I'm always in the last group to get my box/bag.  Myglam came yesterday and my BB just 2 days ago.  My second BB just got mailed today and I don't even have tracking yet!


----------



## yanelib27 (May 17, 2012)

LOL by the time I got my SS box this month I wasnt even excited about it anymore and it sat there looking lonely until I finally opened it


----------



## Erikalisa (May 17, 2012)

I joined Glossy Box USA on May 12, and emailed them that same day for information on when my first box will ship and still haven't received a response. I hope this isn't a sign of things to come. I have been patiently waiting for GB to hit the US for what seems like forever!


----------



## Lotus Luxe (May 17, 2012)

I'm sad to say that I'm already having a pretty bad experience with glossy box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I was number 63 to order my box and got that email saying that my money was refunded and I had to resubscribe. I totally wanted to resubscribe, but after spending $115 on the 6month subscription, I really wanted to wait until I was fully refunded to resubscribe. It took a really long time to get refunded when other girls were refunded right away. I contacted them and they gave me a phone number and a voucher code for a discount that didn't even work (but they did fix that eventually). They told me to subscribe now or I would lose my spot. I was so upset because there was no way that I was able to just splurge like that. So I emailed them (very politely) saying how I didn't think it was right considering I was refunded way after subscriptions were already closed. Some other girls that I know that had a similar situation worked something out with Glossybox to get the box. They have been just emailing me back and forth telling me "We'll update you tomorrow".....tomorrow comes they tell me "we'll call you tomorrow".... and so on. So finally I got an email saying that I should know what's going on by the end of day Friday. Hopefully tomorrow they actually let me know what's up and work something out with me. If not, I think that I will be moving on from Glossybox


----------



## ibedatfinemami (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Erikalisa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I joined Glossy Box USA on May 12, and emailed them that same day for information on when my first box will ship and still haven't received a response. I hope this isn't a sign of things to come. I have been patiently waiting for GB to hit the US for what seems like forever!


 Did you email threw the site? Cause they did mention they are having issues with the site mail.. 



> Originally Posted by *Lotus Luxe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm sad to say that I'm already having a pretty bad experience with glossy box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I was number 63 to order my box and got that email saying that my money was refunded and I had to resubscribe. I totally wanted to resubscribe, but after spending $115 on the 6month subscription, I really wanted to wait until I was fully refunded to resubscribe. It took a really long time to get refunded when other girls were refunded right away. I contacted them and they gave me a phone number and a voucher code for a discount that didn't even work (but they did fix that eventually). They told me to subscribe now or I would lose my spot. I was so upset because there was no way that I was able to just splurge like that. So I emailed them (very politely) saying how I didn't think it was right considering I was refunded way after subscriptions were already closed. Some other girls that I know that had a similar situation worked something out with Glossybox to get the box. They have been just emailing me back and forth telling me "We'll update you tomorrow".....tomorrow comes they tell me "we'll call you tomorrow".... and so on. So finally I got an email saying that I should know what's going on by the end of day Friday. Hopefully tomorrow they actually let me know what's up and work something out with me. If not, I think that I will be moving on from Glossybox


 Yes I remember you from the FB page!! I was the one that posted on there page and got a bunch of people commenting the same thing.. they last told us to email them.. Which I did so and haven't even heard a response from them yet! (I'm the lady that was waiting on my $220 b4 re-subing which I completely miss the deadline cause I wanted to wait for my refund and not hand out $440 for an error again) 

So far I am not happy! I even commented on there page once again about how long does it take to get a response back? Glossy said 24 hours! I have already been waiting 48 hours! and now I'm on day 3!


----------



## sihaya (May 18, 2012)

I really wonder why there are so many problems-- surely it can't just be the beta site because they have handled launches all over the world... Though I am subscribed for now i think that if they continue to have such inconsistent customer service- they'll start losing subscribers soon especially given their price point


----------



## zadidoll (May 18, 2012)

I think the reason for the Beta site is that they did the US site completely different than the other sites in other countries. I noticed that the payment layout is completely different than other countries so it's possible this is the reason the site is in Beta mode.


----------



## Linabunnie (May 18, 2012)

I found an unboxing video of their 1st US box... Cant wait til subs open again!!!


----------



## Lotus Luxe (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ibedatfinemami* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you email threw the site? Cause they did mention they are having issues with the site mail..
> 
> ...


 It's so strange because another girl I spoke with that was having pretty much the same problem was able to get a hold of GlossyBox and they worked something out with her. She was able to resubscribe even after subscriptions closed. With my they literally keep telling me they they will call me back. They didn't even answer you..... what gives? I feel like they pick and choose who to answer to lol


----------



## ibedatfinemami (May 18, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## ibedatfinemami (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lotus Luxe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's so strange because another girl I spoke with that was having pretty much the same problem was able to get a hold of GlossyBox and they worked something out with her. She was able to resubscribe even after subscriptions closed. With my they literally keep telling me they they will call me back. They didn't even answer you..... what gives? I feel like they pick and choose who to answer to lol


 oh yeah I know I saw that other lady say her issue was resolved :-/ 

I finally got an email back after I emailed them once again.. posted it above this comment lol


----------



## StillPooh (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I found an unboxing video of their 1st US box... Cant wait til subs open again!!!


 It's my understanding that the paying customers won't be getting all these full size products. They were just sent out to the box winners.


----------



## Lotus Luxe (May 18, 2012)

So I got an email back from GlossyBox today and they said they would send me a complimentary box for my troubles! So happy! I assume that they are probably being swamped with emails and phone calls and it must be overwhelming. I'm very pleased and am happy to say that I will definitely be subscribing next month if I am happy with the 2nd box! icdatfinemami, I'm sure they will do the same for you!


----------



## yanelib27 (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lotus Luxe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I got an email back from GlossyBox today and they said they would send me a complimentary box for my troubles! So happy! I assume that they are probably being swamped with emails and phone calls and it must be overwhelming. I'm very pleased and am happy to say that I will definitely be subscribing next month if I am happy with the 2nd box! icdatfinemami, I'm sure they will do the same for you!


 Good for you! Thats the least they can do


----------



## StellaSunshine (May 18, 2012)

Well it sounds like Glossybox is handling the glitches alright for now.  I hope the great customer service continues.


----------



## Lotus Luxe (May 18, 2012)

I seriously have high hopes for them. I think they will definitely go far and maybe soar to be the best sub service in the US. With the reputation they hold internationally, I wouldn't expect any less.


----------



## sleepykat (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think the reason for the Beta site is that they did the US site completely different than the other sites in other countries. I noticed that the payment layout is completely different than other countries so it's possible this is the reason the site is in Beta mode.


 I would guess that there is also a different staff for each country that they are in, so there will be big adjustments (and growing pains) even if they are all ready to go in other countries. Like when a chain restaurant opens a new location, it's chaotic even though the new staff is trained by the experienced folks from other locations.


----------



## ibedatfinemami (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lotus Luxe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I got an email back from GlossyBox today and they said they would send me a complimentary box for my troubles! So happy! I assume that they are probably being swamped with emails and phone calls and it must be overwhelming. I'm very pleased and am happy to say that I will definitely be subscribing next month if I am happy with the 2nd box! icdatfinemami, I'm sure they will do the same for you!


 Oh Congrats! And I sure hope so.. SO far no response but they did say they will be contacting me on or b4 tuesday.. I hope on monday cause now I'm anxious lol


----------



## Jess Bailey (May 20, 2012)

i was extremely disappointed and annoyed with their launch. i can't believe they went live with a website that wasn't completely functional. my order was rejected and when i finally had time to reorder, i either couldn't log in or i couldn't use the promo code they emailed (depending on which browser i was using). eventually, they were sold out so i sent customer service an email yesterday. i don't expect anything in return, i really don't, but they should be embarrassed by their website and their launch.


----------



## nikita8501 (May 28, 2012)

What happened to all the posts after 5/20?? I don't see anything after that date, though I know there have been several posts!!!


----------



## Playedinloops (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nikita8501* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What happened to all the posts after 5/20?? I don't see anything after that date, though I know there have been several posts!!!


 A new thread was created for the May box and we moved them there: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125992/glossybox-may-2012-box


----------



## nikita8501 (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> A new thread was created for the May box and we moved them there: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125992/glossybox-may-2012-box


 ahh!! thank you!!! i missed reading the posts! will subscribe to that now!


----------



## Jess Bailey (May 28, 2012)

i just went over to the Glossybox site to see if they've made any improvements and it took me right into my account page for me to pay for a 6mo sub. this was where i had last left it because it wasn't loading in my browsers when they first launched.

i entered in my CC info for a 6mo sub and got a confirmation # so we'll see if it actually worked.


----------



## Linabunnie (May 28, 2012)

Anyone else in CA charged tax?


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 28, 2012)

If you go back a few pages, there is an in-depth discussion on this!



> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else in CA charged tax?


----------



## yanelib27 (May 28, 2012)

long story short- yes CA residents are all being charged tax. Not sure who else, I am in TX and I was only charged the 21.00


----------



## Linabunnie (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> long story short- yes CA residents are all being charged tax. Not sure who else, I am in TX and I was only charged the 21.00


 Thanks!


----------



## CaliMel (May 29, 2012)

So I totally somehow got a subscription.

I cheated and looked at the source code for their webpage, and found the subscription links. The funny thing is, I was able to check out with the monthly sub, but then it said my shopping cart was empty and gave me an error.

But then tonight I checked my email, and this morning it charged me for a monthly subscription and there's an email stating that I'll get the May Box and thanking me for my order.

So I wonder if they opened up subs again?


----------



## Playedinloops (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I totally somehow got a subscription.
> 
> ...


 Or you found a glitch in their system, lol.


----------



## Auntboo (May 29, 2012)

LOL, hacking your way to beauty - I love it!


----------



## ladygrey (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Or you found a glitch in their system, lol.


 That's what I'm thinking it is. I think they mentioned that subs would be opening up again sometime in June, and I'm sure there would have been some sort of announcement if this was intentional.


----------



## CaliMel (May 29, 2012)

I fully expected it not to go through, since the system did remove the sub from my cart and said it was empty.

There's a charge pending on my card, but we'll see if I end up getting a box or not!

If not no biggie, just thought it was funny that it emailed me.

I can't fill out my beauty profile, so I dunno if it worked completely.


----------



## Linabunnie (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I fully expected it not to go through, since the system did remove the sub from my cart and said it was empty.
> 
> ...


 Same thing here... Ordered yesterday , then emailed them to make sure it wasnt an error. They replied saying it was not an error &amp; my box will ship this week!!! So excitied!!!!


----------



## Scawolita (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I fully expected it not to go through, since the system did remove the sub from my cart and said it was empty.
> 
> ...


 I'm trying to get in and can't find anything!! Please share your secret


----------



## yanelib27 (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scawolita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 29, 2012)

She looked at the source code embedded in the webpage and was able to find a door into working sub links.



> Originally Posted by *Scawolita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm trying to get in and can't find anything!! Please share your secret


----------



## laoona7491 (May 29, 2012)

I got the same result even though I didn't google the code

I just logged in to my account and enter my billing and shipping information in the address book

then the website told me I enter the subscription and when I woke up in the morning it's a May subscription

I emailed them and they replied yesterday that my box is a May box and will be sent this week lol


----------



## glamourdolleyes (May 29, 2012)

I just logged into my account and saw a "survey" under beauty profile. Anyone know what this is? I hope no one already brought it up, I haven't had a change to read the entire thread yet.


----------



## Maxi (May 29, 2012)

I had some weirdness when I was ordering when GB first opened up- did not get any emails at all- so I ordered again to be sure I would get the May box. I did get emails related to my second order, but then noticed that I was charged twice!

I called them and asked to get both boxes so I could let a friend have one- I still only get shipping information for one, so I sure hope they get it right! I am supposed to get only one subscription but two of the May boxes. If they do get this right, I will not hold any of the technological weirdness against them.


----------



## Baberanza (May 30, 2012)

Pretty upset that my bag isn't here yet...I'm in a bordering state from where they were shipped and it just got into my state today...ughhhh! It just seems like pretty slow shipping to me. Also, one thing I'm worried about....what if my lipstick melts? It's been pretty hot &amp; humid in my area lately....


----------



## Playedinloops (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wintersnowpeach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pretty upset that my bag isn't here yet...I'm in a bordering state from where they were shipped and it just got into my state today...ughhhh! It just seems like pretty slow shipping to me. Also, one thing I'm worried about....what if my lipstick melts? It's been pretty hot &amp; humid in my area lately....


 I'm in Maryland and it's been in the 90s since Friday, and mine was fine.


----------



## Baberanza (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm in Maryland and it's been in the 90s since Friday, and mine was fine.


 Okay, good to hear...I guess I'm concerned about products melting for the rest of summer though. It's gonna be a hot hot hot summer here.


----------



## StellaSunshine (May 30, 2012)

Mine should be here tomorrow.   I can't wait!!!!!


----------



## mszJessica (May 30, 2012)

If any wants to trade their zoya for Wednesday I would love to!! I already have this color :/


----------



## Baberanza (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mszJessica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> If any wants to trade their zoya for Wednesday I would love to!! I already have this color :/


 I'd let you know if I ever got my bag!!!


----------



## SetToStunning (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wintersnowpeach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'd let you know if I ever got my bag!!!


I think quite a few people haven't gotten theirs yet. I probably won't even get mine till next week.


----------



## StellaSunshine (May 31, 2012)

Does anyone know if all the Zoya polishes in our boxes are the same color?


----------



## Playedinloops (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StellaSunshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know if all the Zoya polishes in our boxes are the same color?


 Nope, all different colors.


----------



## StellaSunshine (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nope, all different colors.


 Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  My box should be here today.  Can't wait to see which color I get!


----------



## viccckyhoang (May 31, 2012)

my box is out for delivery!!! i'm in california (bay area)!


----------



## StellaSunshine (May 31, 2012)

My Glossybox came today, Yay!  My Zoya is in "tracie" a sea grass.  It's a pretty sage-green with a hint of silver but I already have this one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  so it will be up for trade.  I would really like Wednesday if anyone wants to trade.   My Burberry lippie is in #202 lip mist copper.  Very pretty!


----------



## meaganola (May 31, 2012)

Mine was Meg (coincidentally, that's one of my nicknames), the acid green foil, and it's gorgeous, but I already have it, too.  I'll be working on my swap list tonight!


----------



## viccckyhoang (May 31, 2012)

i received carly! :]


----------



## miss6aby (Jun 1, 2012)

My Zoya was SHELBY.




Box came in today! Im in Southern California! Wheeee!


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 1, 2012)

why are ppl in CA getting theirs before me?? I am in TX thats like halfway to CA...






Not hating on yall that live there, just upset I dont have mine yet


----------



## Baberanza (Jun 1, 2012)

Yayyyyyy i got mine! I got the Zoya polish in Zuza, which amazingly, was on my wishlist on here! woooo! =D


----------



## mstlcmn (Jun 1, 2012)

I got mine today!! My Zoya was Shelby


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jun 1, 2012)

how do we review for points? &gt;.&lt;


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jun 1, 2012)

Best day ever! I got my Glossybox, which I personally found to be AWESOME(!!!), and my husband found me a sweet stray boy cat to pet and feed outside! I'm easily pleased.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Are all the Burberry lip colors the same? I got the #202 as well, and I noticed someone earlier posted they had the same shade. I don't like that it smells, well, like lipstick, but I love the application and color. Oh, and my Zoya was Tracie, which is super pretty!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Best day ever! I got my Glossybox, which I personally found to be AWESOME(!!!), and my husband found me a sweet stray boy cat to pet and feed outside! I'm easily pleased.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Are all the Burberry lip colors the same? I got the #202 as well, and I noticed someone earlier posted they had the same shade. I don't like that it smells, well, like lipstick, but I love the application and color. Oh, and my Zoya was Tracie, which is super pretty!


 i think that its all the same lipstick  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> yay a kitty.. haha are you keeping him?


----------



## Jwls750 (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> how do we review for points? &gt;.&lt;


 I contacted them and they said that everyone will get an e-mail eventually with a link to review. You need 1000 GLOSSYDots to get a free box. Each review is worth 20, so basically, every 10 boxes(about, give or take) you get a free box.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I contacted them and they said that everyone will get an e-mail eventually with a link to review. You need 1000 GLOSSYDots to get a free box. Each review is worth 20, so basically, every 10 boxes(about, give or take) you get a free box.


 thanks girl!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so i'm guessing that if i go on a 1 year subscription with them, i'll basically be getting an extra box by the end of my subscription.. making it 13.. ahh, wish that CA wasn't charged tax. haha thanks though!!&lt;3


----------



## StellaSunshine (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I contacted them and they said that everyone will get an e-mail eventually with a link to review. You need 1000 GLOSSYDots to get a free box. Each review is worth 20, so basically, every 10 boxes(about, give or take) you get a free box.


 Thanks!  Sounds great.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i think that its all the same lipstick  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> yay a kitty.. haha are you keeping him?


I'm pregnant, so my husband won't let me keep him inside, but I hope he'll keep coming back for me to pet him and feed him. He's a cutie!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks for the feedback on the lipcolor. It's a nice neutral shade!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm pregnant, so my husband won't let me keep him inside, but I hope he'll keep coming back for me to pet him and feed him. He's a cutie!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


 awwws! congratulations!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i'm sure that the kitty will come back since you guys feed him. hehe


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 2, 2012)

My box came yesterday and I'm in Southern California. My zoya is Carly. I absolutely LOVE the box. Loved the way it was packaged. Loved the products. This is a keeper for sure. Can't wait for next month!


----------



## AsianGirl (Jun 2, 2012)

Got mine yesterday as well, with the iridescent pink Shelby as my Zoya shade. I did my nails straight away and will be wearing this color to Paris for vacation. Let's see if it passes the week-long vacation test!


----------



## whigrose (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i received carly! :]


 Lucky you! Carly was the one I wanted. I got Reagan instead.


----------



## channelzero (Jun 3, 2012)

I got Zuza for my polish color, it is SO gorgeous. I can't wait to redo my nails tomorrow! Even with the higher price tag, this box really impressed me. I agree--love the packaging, love the products, and I think I'll use everything that came in the box (a major plus). I was really only planning on doing the one, but I think i'll probably stay on board for next month as well.


----------



## internetchick (Jun 3, 2012)

I got my box, and I want to DIE it is so good lol! Love my Burberry lip color, got a gorgeous Zoya polish in Meg, and can't wait to try the other goodies.


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box, and I want to DIE it is so good lol! Love my Burberry lip color, got a gorgeous Zoya polish in Meg, and can't wait to try the other goodies.


 I feel exactly the same way! I even love the box. I put all my gel polishes and supplies in there and it fits perfectly. I adore GB. Hope they can keep up the good work next month.I feel like any company that puts THAT much thought into the packaging and presentation isn't going to fail us on the contents.


----------



## internetchick (Jun 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel exactly the same way! I even love the box. I put all my gel polishes and supplies in there and it fits perfectly. I adore GB. Hope they can keep up the good work next month.I feel like any company that puts THAT much thought into the packaging and presentation isn't going to fail us on the contents.


 Totally agree with everything you said. They really did a stand out job.


----------



## murflegirl (Jun 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel exactly the same way! I even love the box. I put all my gel polishes and supplies in there and it fits perfectly. I adore GB. Hope they can keep up the good work next month.I feel like any company that puts THAT much thought into the packaging and presentation isn't going to fail us on the contents.


 
THIS.


----------



## Jenna1006 (Jun 3, 2012)

I completely agree they really do an amazing job with the packaging and presentation. I cannot wait for next month already and I just got this one.


----------



## MakeupGalore (Jun 4, 2012)

I am so pleased with this sub! And like all of you, their attention to detail in the packaging is amazing! I have a feeling this sub will continue to be great (all other non US GlossyBox have been too). You'd have to pay me to cancel at this point.


----------



## Kittables (Jun 4, 2012)

I totally agree. I really loved the box in its entirety. I'm using everything! This is definitely my favorite sub at the moment.


----------



## StellaSunshine (Jun 4, 2012)

Does anyone know if Glossybox be sending out our boxes at the end of every month?


----------



## lechatonrose (Jun 4, 2012)

My shipping still hasn't updated since the 24th. I feel like I'm the only one who hasn't received hers yet lol. For those that have their's already, did tracking ever update?


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My shipping still hasn't updated since the 24th. I feel like I'm the only one who hasn't received hers yet lol. For those that have their's already, did tracking ever update?


 My tracking did update but my BFF's didn't. Hers showed up with it still showing it was in MD.


----------



## StellaSunshine (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My shipping still hasn't updated since the 24th. I feel like I'm the only one who hasn't received hers yet lol. For those that have their's already, did tracking ever update?


 Wow!  That's a long time.  That's something like 9 shipping days so I would think you should have had it by now.  Have you contacted Glossybox yet?


----------



## lechatonrose (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StellaSunshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow!  That's a long time.  That's something like 9 shipping days so I would think you should have had it by now.  Have you contacted Glossybox yet?


 No, not yet. I'm in Kansas but I was going try to give it the full 10 business days. I probably will call tomorrow if it still hasn't updated.



> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My tracking did update but my BFF's didn't. Hers showed up with it still showing it was in MD.


 Thank you!


----------



## SetToStunning (Jun 5, 2012)

Finally got mine! yaaaay


----------



## lechatonrose (Jun 6, 2012)

I called customer service today. They really are lovely to deal with. They're shipping me another box since this one isn't likely to show up.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 6, 2012)

That's great! I should expect that the CS is really going to try to work with customers, especially since there is going to be some bumps in the first few months.



> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I called customer service today. They really are lovely to deal with. They're shipping me another box since this one isn't likely to show up.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 6, 2012)

I got a reponse to my email 24 hours later by using the contact form on their website. They are changing my shipping address so I *hopefully* wont have the delivery problems again.


----------



## GariDong (Jun 6, 2012)

Has anyone tried to review products for glossydots yet? I can't seem to find how to do it.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GariDong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone tried to review products for glossydots yet? I can't seem to find how to do it.


I read somewhere (this thread maybe?) that they are still working out the website and that it should be available for us at an unidentified later date; apparently we will receive an email notification when that date arrives.


----------



## motherofall6 (Jun 7, 2012)

was charged this morning for the june box!!!


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *motherofall6* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> was charged this morning for the june box!!!


  Me too! I saw the emails and was like




 Soooooo excited to get the June box! I wonder what will be in it! EEEE, I love Glossybox!


----------



## tulippop (Jun 7, 2012)

I was charged too for my mom's account yet I still haven't gotten May's box yet


----------



## reepy (Jun 7, 2012)

I haven't been charged.  I hope that doesn't mean anything.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was charged too for my mom's account yet I still haven't gotten May's box yet


 Wow still no May box...you have a lot of patience lol.


----------



## tulippop (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow still no May box...you have a lot of patience lol.


 Well I did get my box, it's just my mom's box that is missing.  So she's half happy because she gets to play around with my items.  It does kinda suck being charged for the next month's box already though when they haven't emailed me back about my mom's missing box.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jun 7, 2012)

Hey, for anyone who wants to give feedback on their items, I have found the way.

When you log in to the website, go to My Account at the top right of the page.

Then, the left side menu will have the option at the bottom, "SURVEY".

Click on "survey," and it should have a list of your products with individual feedback surveys for each. Done!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: You can also access the surveys by clicking on "THE BOX" at the top of the page, and there will be a button for "FEEDBACK". You may need to login first.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jun 7, 2012)

Does anyone know how I can upgrade my subscription to a yearly? I only signed up for a monthly because I wanted to try it out first... but I'm pretty much sold.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jun 7, 2012)

Fantastic, thanks!!



> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey, for anyone who wants to give feedback on their items, I have found the way.
> 
> ...


----------



## StellaSunshine (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey, for anyone who wants to give feedback on their items, I have found the way.
> 
> ...


 Thanks!


----------



## Jazbot (Jun 8, 2012)

Now we have Glossy Dots!! Woohoo! lol


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 8, 2012)

http://www.glossybox.com/index.php/beautytrends_glossydots/glossydots/


----------



## crazymomma10 (Jun 8, 2012)

I still don't have a box. Calling them for the second time today and it is going to voice mail during business hours.
I have been charged for Junes and I am probably going to cancel my subscription this is ridiculous. I am not looking forward to the items anymore I just want to get what I paid for now.


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 8, 2012)

I got my box today!

The nail polish I got is the orange creme one. I was hoping for a shimmer instead, but this color is really nice. I'm just happy I got the orange, because I was hoping for it or the teal colors.

The burberry lipstick is sooooo tiny.

But I love the color and I don't wear lipstick much, so I really don't need a full size anyways.


----------



## tulippop (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *crazymomma10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I still don't have a box. Calling them for the second time today and it is going to voice mail during business hours.
> 
> I have been charged for Junes and I am probably going to cancel my subscription this is ridiculous. I am not looking forward to the items anymore I just want to get what I paid for now.


 My mother is starting to feel the same way and may cancel as well.  It's been over 2 weeks and nothing.  They said they'll send a replacement if it doesn't come today and we're both skeptical about it actually coming.  I don't know if this is worth it if you have to track them down just to get what you paid for.  Plus the first month her box wasn't charged tax.  The second box was charged tax.  I understand why it's happening but I think they should to a mass email as to why because I'm sure there are some people who will be shocked at the price increase because of it.


----------



## crazymomma10 (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My mother is starting to feel the same way and may cancel as well.  It's been over 2 weeks and nothing.  They said they'll send a replacement if it doesn't come today and we're both skeptical about it actually coming.  I don't know if this is worth it if you have to track them down just to get what you paid for.  Plus the first month her box wasn't charged tax.  The second box was charged tax.  I understand why it's happening but I think they should to a mass email as to why because I'm sure there are some people who will be shocked at the price increase because of it.


I did finally get a hold of them today. I was on hold for a couple minutes then they came back on the line saying I would be receiving a new one and it was shipping today. So I'll give them until Monday the 18th and then I will call and just ask for a refund.


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 9, 2012)

I got mine yesterday and I really like it!
The lipstick is soooo tiny though and it smells weird to me. It has this odd florally scent to it that I really don't like.


----------



## Kittables (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got mine yesterday and I really like it!
> 
> The lipstick is soooo tiny though and it smells weird to me. It has this odd florally scent to it that I really don't like.


             Yayyy that you got your box! I actually loved the lipstick. The scent reminded me of Clinique's lipsticks. 

            What are you enjoying the most in your box?


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 9, 2012)

I changed my mind about the amore pacific, it broke out my shin so bad. I stopped using it.


----------



## lovepink (Jun 9, 2012)

I think this is the GB thread not BB but I find it interesting BB used this in their inner box packaging


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got mine yesterday and I really like it!
> 
> The lipstick is soooo tiny though and it smells weird to me. It has this odd florally scent to it that I really don't like.


 I thought it smelled weird, too. I love the texture and the color, and even the cute factor with the size, but I couldn't wear it because I can't handle the smell. I have tried it a few times, and the smell has decreased some. Maybe I just got used to it, or maybe it just needed to air out or something?



> Originally Posted by *Kittables* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yayyy that you got your box! I actually loved the lipstick. The scent reminded me of Clinique's lipsticks.
> ...


 
Funny, I immediately thought of Clinique's lipsticks, too. They have always smelled weird to me! Their lipglosses are sometimes worse! I love the colors and the texture, but the smell turns me off. I usually just wear lip liner and gloss, so maybe I'm just not a lipstick person.


----------



## becarr50 (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think this is the GB thread not BB but I find it interesting BB used this in their inner box packaging
> 
> ...


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jun 10, 2012)

n/m!


----------



## Roni917 (Jun 10, 2012)

I think they used it because this month is a travel theme for them, that is what they say on their facebook anyway...


----------



## Souly (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I changed my mind about the amore pacific, it broke out my shin so bad. I stopped using it.


 Me 2! I put it on a night &amp; it was fine. The next day, I couldn't stop itching my face.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 10, 2012)

I got my box yesterday and was super stoked. Then today when I was watching an unboxing, I realized that they had forgotten to put in my blush brush! I thought maybe they ran out and made another set w/o it in there, but it says it should be on the little card.

So hopefully they get back to me soon about it.

Did anyone else have that happen?


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box yesterday and was super stoked. Then today when I was watching an unboxing, I realized that they had forgotten to put in my blush brush! I thought maybe they ran out and made another set w/o it in there, but it says it should be on the little card.
> 
> ...


 I thought mine wasn't in there but it was just hard to see in the packaging stuff.


----------



## Jwls750 (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box yesterday and was super stoked. Then today when I was watching an unboxing, I realized that they had forgotten to put in my blush brush! I thought maybe they ran out and made another set w/o it in there, but it says it should be on the little card.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah me too, I thought mine was missing, but I just digged and eventually found it.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jun 10, 2012)

> I got my box yesterday and was super stoked. Then today when I was watching an unboxing, I realized that they had forgotten to put in my blush brush! I thought maybe they ran out and made another set w/o it in there, but it says it should be on the little card. So hopefully they get back to me soon about it. Did anyone else have that happen?


 You're not missing much. Elf brushes are softer.


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 11, 2012)

Hmm still though. It's annoying that they just totally forgot to put an item in the bag like that.

I still haven't heard back from them either but it is the weekend, so we'll see if they email tomorrow.


----------



## tulippop (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmm still though. It's annoying that they just totally forgot to put an item in the bag like that.
> 
> I still haven't heard back from them either but it is the weekend, so we'll see if they email tomorrow.


 I got an email and a tracking number today.  They're sending us another box through usps and not their usual shipping company.  I'm so so so glad they aren't using whatever shipping company that is.  Plus I wrote in my email asking them to use another shipping method as I find their current one to be disastrous!  Hopefully my mom will get it by this weekend.  *fingers crossed*  Oh and her original box still says it's at usps in our city.  Go figure!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got an email and a tracking number today.  They're sending us another box through usps and not their usual shipping company.  I'm so so so glad they aren't whatever shipping company that is plus I wrote in my email asking them to use another shipping method as I find their current one to be disastrous!  Hopefully my mom will get it by this weekend.  *fingers crossed*  Oh and her original box still says it's at usps in our city.  Go figure!


 Maybe you could contact the USPS in your local area and see if they're holding the box for some reason..odd!


----------



## tulippop (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe you could contact the USPS in your local area and see if they're holding the box for some reason..odd!


It has been there since Jun 1st.  no movement at all.  It's really strange.  I can try to call them but I thought that there was no way for usps to track it down.


----------



## crazymomma10 (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It has been there since Jun 1st.  no movement at all.  It's really strange.  I can try to call them but I thought that there was no way for usps to track it down.


Mine sat somewhere for 2 weeks. I called and they shipped me a new one!


----------



## giggles1972 (Jun 14, 2012)

just got an email about June's box and I broke down and ordered it!!!  I hope that I love it as this will be my first box.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 20, 2012)

Just curious if anyone else experienced an itchy/tingling sensation after using the Amore Pacific hydra-gel? My face didnt get red or breakout or anything. Just wondering if this is normal...


----------



## Souly (Jun 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just curious if anyone else experienced an itchy/tingling sensation after using the Amore Pacific hydra-gel? My face didnt get red or breakout or anything. Just wondering if this is normal...


 I did. It didn't stop itching until I washed my face. I believe another member had the same issue.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did. It didn't stop itching until I washed my face. I believe another member had the same issue.


 Mine actually stopped after about 5 mins. I just figured since it is a hydrating gel it was just doing its job lol not so sure about that now.​


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jun 20, 2012)

I've used the AmorePacific for two weeks now and I love it... I'm really freaking out reading how many allergic types of reactions people are having though. I hope I'm not doing something terrible to my skin, but when I use this moisturizer, I don't get oil seeping through my foundation! I've tried all kinds of different moisturizers, but my nose and forehead always get shiny after a few hours, regardless of the primer/foundation/powder/mineral/whatever I schlep on my face! That fragrance may be what is irritating everyone's skin, so I'm hoping that is it. Are there other ingredients in it that I should be concerned about? (I'm not sensitive to most fragrances, thankfully for me.)


----------



## kcrowebird (Jul 6, 2012)

Heads up-- Just found this coupon!

*Zoya: Nail Polish Set of 6*
Original: $48
Secret Sales Exclusive Deal: $24 + FREE SHIPPING
50% savings on Nail Polish Sets
Valid: 7/5/12 thru 7/6/12
*LINK **www.zoya.com*
(Promo code: CHANNEL7)

Brighten up your nails with fun summer color from Zoya Nail Polish, long-wearing and free of formaldehyde and other toxins. Choose from "Beach" or "Surf" sets, each include 6 full size bottles of nail polish, both of which are the best selling collections of all time. Free shipping!


----------

